# [Sponsored] PrometheusCU



## SaibotC

*Sponsored by:
AquaComputer*


*Watercool:*


*MIPS Computer GMBH*


*Corsair*


This is my first real desktop mod, and it's been long in planning. Now that most of my components have arrived and some progress has been made I've decided to share what I've created so far.

The concept behind this case is to design a simple elegant case jam packed with technology, toys, and a powerful watercooling setup.

The idea for the design was directly inspired by the case I started with, a 10th Anniversary Lian-Li PC-a60c: **click for big**
  


First I'll outline the system components I'll be using:

*Main System*
Lian-Li PC-A60C 10th Anniversary #294 of 300
Silverstone Strider 1200W Modular ATX
AMD Phenom X4 9850 BE Quad Core AM2 2.5GHZ
Corsair Dominator PC2-8500 5-5-5-15 8GB (4x2GB)
ASUS AM2+ M3N-HT Deluxe Mempipe 3-way SLI
2x EVGA E-geForce GTX 280 SSC 648MHZ 1024MB 2.322GHZ

*Secondary System*
VIA ARTiGO Kit A1000 C7 1GHZ 1GB DDR2
OCZ 1GB DDR2 SODIMM PC2 PC-5400 667Mhz
Fujitsu 2.5" IDE 5400RPM 120GB
XDX 7" VGA Touch Screen TFT LCD 1024x768

*Router/Firewall*
PCEngines ALIX.2C1 Kit 3x10/100LAN
SparkLAN WMIA-207GN WLAN 802.11n Mini PCI
1GB Type 6 Compact Flash

*Storage/Media*
Pioneer Slim 8X DVD+/-RW Slot Load
Slim CD/DVD-ROM to SATA Adapter
4x Hitachi 3.5" SATA 7200RPM 750GB
3x LaCie Neil Poulton eSATA 7200RPM 750GB External
Lian-Li Aluminum 50-in-1 Card Reader

*Additions*
Mini Nova USB Bluetooth Adapter
Zalman Plus Multi Fan Controller
Matrix Orbital GX Typhoon USB TRI-LED LCD 240x64
2xNexxtech mini 4 Port USB Hub
AquaComputer multiswitch USB 1.41
AquaComputer aquaero 4.00 USB

*Air Cooling*
6xScythe Ultra Kaze 120mm x 25mm 133.60CFM
1xScythe Kama-Flex 80mm x 25mm 34.0CFM
9xScythe Mini Kaze Ultra 40mm x 20mm 4.86CFM

*Watercooling*
Aqua Computer Aquastream XT Ultra USB Eheim 12 V
Feser XChanger Triple 120mm Xtreme
D-TEK FuZion V2 Socket AM2 Waterblock
D-TEK FuZion v2 Quad Core Mid Chamber Insert
Mips Ram Freezer 4 Ram Waterblock Nickel Edition
2xAquaComputer G200 waterblock for GX280
AquaComputer Durchflusssensor (Flow Sensor)
6xAquaComputer Rotary elbow adapter G1/4]AquaComputer aquaero/aquastream XT temperature sensor 70 cm
Danger Den Cooling System Fillport Black
Primochill Primoflex Pro LRT Black 1/2IN ID 3/4IN OD Tubing
20x Bitspower G1/4 High Flow 1/2IN Dark Nickel Plated Barb Fittings

Here is a rough concept of the design plans: **click for big**


I'm sorry I diddn't take any progess pics so-far but I'll be doing so from here on out.


----------



## Langer

Now onto part pictures: **click for big**
AMD Phenom 9850 BE

Asus M3N-HT
 
SilverStone Strider St1200 1200Watt
 
Corsair Dominator RAM
 
The 120mm Fans

The MO TyphoonGX tri-colour


----------



## Langer

After a few hours with the dremel and jigsaw... then many more with a set of hand files I turned my lian-li case into the below:









The details:
First I cut out some material from the drive bay area









I then mounted the Alix 2c1 embedded linux firewall after installing the mini-PCI wifi-n card and the 1GB compact flash








A cutout was made to allow space for the lan ports on the motherboard tray. Also a box was cut from the drive bay to allow for the pump to be mounted.








I haven't yet built the pieces that will guide the airflow; but i have installed the fans that will cool the Alix board.








1/4inch slots will be milled on the panel and dividers will be constructed to guide the air out the slots. Until then, this is how it stands.








Here is the Pump
















And the mounting bracket put into place









Two 120mm fan holes were cut from the top of the case

















A large rectangle was removed from the front panel to make space for the 7" touch panel LCD


----------



## Langer

I then built another temporary bracket to hold the PSU in place. This too will be replaced with a CNC machined bracket.

































After cutting a piece of copper plate that will 'compression' fit into place. I used double sided foam tape to afix the slot load dvd-rw.








I then installed the slim-DVD to SATA adapter.









The drive is then squished into place, and holds suprisingly well









Then the pump is mounted to the bracket, this foam is also temporary and will be replaced with black neoprene









We then come to the Pico-ITX unit that will live in the drive bay

















Here is is installed

















I then cut apart the Corsair Dominator fan assembly and made some temporary mounting brackets, the final brackets will be CNCd as well.

























The zalman fan controller that I'll be using









Here is the fan contoller installed









The final fan assembly and some glamour shots

























I also got a Lian-Li card reader, it will be stripped of its case by the end of this mod


----------



## Langer

Here is the radiator I'll be using:
















The cutout I made, where it will live. I still have to make mounting brackets for it.

































This is where the hard drive bay will mount

















But first these need to be installed. Again these are only temporary, for fitting purposes, the final peices will be made from copper plate and will be CNC machined.









































Now we can suspend the drive cage

























And finally we come to the below images. This is how Project PrometheusCU sits right now, waiting on delivery of some of my watercooling components.

















As it stands I'm at about 30% complete.

Hope you all enjoy the work... I've poured pretty much everything I have into this case - in terms of both skillsets and money.

Please feel free to leave comments, crits, suggestions.

Tune in soon for more!


----------



## Langer

Let us begin.

I've finished the rad mount prototype.

I started with a 40"x40"x1/8" sheet of used aluminum.
This panel was once used in the fabrication of Carbon Fiber sheets - the aluminum panel are used to help form the carbon panel. The carbon is cooked in a heated press at ~40,000tonnes. After a short while, about 100 carbon panels, the aluminum develops imperfections and heat stains - It's then thrown away. My Dad runs the Carbon Fiber plant so over the years I have developed a rather large collection of these aluminum sheets.









After a bit of rough cutting with the trusty jigsaw I did some light filing to clean the cuts.









Then onto bending









The final product, minus the holes.









Once that was complete I checked the fit - luckily the "measure 5-times cut once" methodology continues to work for me.









A side view, note also that the final bends will be much more precise. I plan on having 'V' shaped groves milled into the copper plate where bends are needed to ensure accuracy.









Then I had to drill precise holes in the the chassis.









From there I did a test fit. (Note that the final design will include slots for airflow, I'll post an illustration later today.)
Almost perfect, I eyeballed the holes in the rad mount prototype and a couple were off slightly. No big loss though because the final product will be machined precisely.









Thanks for reading! More to come.


----------



## Langer

Another update for you guys, but there will be more to come this weekend.

I've finished the tray prototype that will both house the radiator, and lift Prometheus 3.5" off the ground.

We again start with some aluminum plate. As you can see I've marked out the areas to be cut.









Like the above post, I've put the jigsaw to work.









After using the dremel to crudely score the bending lines I put the piece in my bending brake.
This is what I came up with









A close-up of the joints.

















Then a test. Perfect Fit!

































And here is how it sits right now.
In fabricating these parts I've realized that the final design will need to seat the radiator about 1/4" lower. As you can see from the pics, I haven't left enough room for the front rad fan to breathe.
But that's why I made these prototypes... to narrow in on design flaws such as that.

















That's all the fabricating I'll be doing today, tune in later I'll have some illustrations posted.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Sonic

Saw this @ XS a couple days ago, very nice work.


----------



## Langer

A small update for the masses.
Here is an idea of what a couple of the copper components will look like.
From left to right - Front Facade Panel, Top Exhaust Fan Grill, Radiator Grill/Mount. I'll post the designs for the rest of the pieced some time tomorrow; along with some of the illustrations that I'm going to have engraved throughout the case.

black = cut
grey = engrave
dashed = bend
*click for supersize*

Added a a 'jagged edge' to the front facade. Since the touch panel LCD covers the traditional front air intake I will need to mill slots in the side of the front panel to act as air intake. The jagged edge will make space for these intake slots. The slots can be seen in the initial design concept illustration
Small update

Black lines = cut
Grey lines = engraved
Dashed lines = bend

Here is my concept for the plaque replacement on the back of the chassis









I've also completed the concept for the drive bay enclosure (the piece seen taped into place in this image).

I modified the original design to encase the lower 3.5" drive bays, and allow for a fill point (nearly forgot about that).
*click for supersize*


----------



## Langer

Here is the accumulation of all the final part concepts that I'm going to be milling from Copper plate.
(as always, click for supersize)

1: Drive Bay Enclosure - Left Side


2: Drive Bay Enclosure - Right Side


3: Authenticity Plaque









4: Front Facade


5: Bottom Tray/Radiator Housing


6: Parts List Plaque









7: Radiator Fan Grill/Mount


8: Top Fan Grill


9: Front Lower Tray/LCD housing


*A small text update:*
I've ordered a number of small aesthetic copper bits off eBay - everything from copper ribbon wire to fishing rod parts. I may have gotten a bit carried away because I've started bidding on a 1987 Buick Grand National, we'll see if I win tomorrow afternoon.

I've also ordered 100x5000mcd White LEDs and 100xLED chrome holders/mounts.
With those comes the need to convert the chrome mounts to copper, so I got my hands on a case of 6x8oz cans of Krylon Premium Metallic Copper Brilliance spray paint - it too has yet to arrive but I've read that it looks just like copper plating.

This weekend I also spent a few hours in Rhino, modifying my CAD drawings to incorporate some of the revisions suggested to me by the machinist. Hopefully I'll have some precision aluminum prototypes cut this week.

I expect delivery #2 of 4 of my watercooling parts tomorrow, along with the GTX 280ssc cards - upgrade compliments of eVGA.
The AquaComputer components will be sent out to me Monday (hopefully).

I'm in the middle of correspondence with an Indian manufacturer of Copper Braided Sleeving for the tubes and wires. I *hope* I've finally found a supplier in the form of Sree Lal Guru Industries, despite their reluctance to provide such a small quantity.
*If anyone knows of a NorthAmerican source for "Bare Copper Braided Sleeving" willing to sell small quantities, please link me.*

The last remaining unordered component will be the MIPs 4 RAM Cooler.

I can see light at the end of the tunnel now.

*I'm on the lookout for a several LED controllers that will support 100 LEDs, something that will allow me to create a custom light show in and on Prometheus... if anyone knows of a source for such a product please let me know*... it's proving -like so many of the parts for this project- very elusive.

Tune in soon, and Thanks for reading.


----------



## Langer

Parts update for the masses:
I recieved a package of watercooling supplies today.
First up - a D-Tek Fuzion rev 2 with quad core nozel insert (insert not installed in below images).

















FeserOne Orange non-conductive coolant, I'd have preferred black but since I'll be using black tubing and no reservoir I don't see the difference... and neither will anyone else, hehehe.

















20x Bitspower Hig Flow 1/2 barbs - dark nickel plated edition.








Here you can see the difference between the Bitspower fittings and the stock DangerDen and D-Tek ones.









A Black DangerDen Fillport









Last but most certainly not least... 15' of Opaque Black Primochill Primoflex 1/2ID tubing.








I was quite surprised by the width of the wall, I guess I don't have to worry about puncture leaks... too much.









Yet another update for you all, I got a package in the mail form eVGA today. My -free- upgrade from the 9800GTXssc cards.

























To go with this will be two of these:








Only they wont be shipping for another 10-days.

Clearly nothing is sacred:

Naked GTX280's, and I must say that I have a new appreciation for nVidia engineering... the heatsink on these babies was nothing short of a work of art - engineering at it's best.

























They are considerably lighter now only about 245grams


----------



## Langer

A small teaser for you all. I took delivery of my secret weapon today:









Don't bother asking where, some of, this will be used... that's a surprise.

A small, bummer, update:
UPS just delivered my Acrylic Copper Colour 2-way Mirror... but I'm totally pissed! The colour is all wrong. It's more of a 'burnt copper' instead of the 'red copper' colour I'm using. I may still find a use for it, but it's 'mystery purpose' will likely be replaced with carbon fiber pieces. (You can't see though the acrylic here because I've not yet removed it's protective backing).


----------



## Langer

Some great news.

A User by the name of *xtreme0915* over at the nVidia SLi-Zone forums has volunteered to donate his old Aquagate Viva Duo Watercooling kit for the benefit or Prometheus. With this comes a cemented decision to watercool the Pico-ITX unit as well as the main system. I'll be purchasing a 40.2 radiator, and using the Aquagate's waterblock/pump to cool the Pico board.

Another big thanks shout-out goes out to xtreme0915!

In anticipation of this new generous, unprovoked, donation. I've started making the necessary modifications to the Pico-ITX heatsink.
Modifications that will allow me to mount the waterblock/pump from the Aquagave Viva unit to the Pico-ITX board.

This is *Part-1* and it is still unacceptably rough. when its finished the edges will be square and it'll sport a mirror shine.

Here is what I started with:









Then after a couple hours of Dremel grinding followed by hand filing I came up with this:








Bottom:









Here you can see the amount of material that needed to be removed, because Via had a recessed spot in the middle of the three screw holes where the fan sat. So I had to bring down the whole surface to be flush.


----------



## Langer

Some more great news!

I've been honored with a nomination for the "Mod Of The Month" competition over at the Bit-tech.net forums! So if it's your prerogative and you have the means - throw me a vote.

Exciting news from AquaComputer... in the form of some *one-of-a-kind PrometheusCU special edition parts*.

I just want to take a moment to thank everyone again, it's amazing to see how well the community has accepted this project. It started as a passion and has BOOMED into something so much more - sponsors, MOTM nomination, ~430,000 image views. All I can say is WOW.

The excitement has just begun, I still have many plans for this project so stay tuned for more.

Another small update for you all.

I just picked up a dozen BlinkM I2C contolled RGB LEDs - "BlinkM uses a high quality, high power RGB LED and a small AVR microcontroller to allow a user to digitally control an RGB LED over a simple I2C interface"









100 white 3mm LEDs, 100 resistors and 100 Chrome Holders to be copper plated.









and with these comes a USB Arduino Control Board that will allow me to write a control program for the lighting inside the case. I'll have the RGB LEDs change from blue to red depending on the water temperature. The other 100 white LEDs will slowly/randomly fade in and out (Mac style) when they are on.









More coming soon - Thanks for reading.


----------



## Langer

A small overdue update for you all.

Unfortunately my hands are still very much tied, due to many delays (mostly shipping), so progress has been minimal.

I have complete a number of little things this week however:
*1-* I have completed the lighting design.
*2-* I've modified and uploaded my verison of pfSense to my Alix board, so it's working nicely now.
*3-* I think I've completed my arduino lighting software, but I haven't yet got my arduino controller delivered so I don't know if it works as planned just yet.
*4-* I began designing my front end software that will control my watercooling and run on the from 7" touch screen.
*5-* I've also ordered a new keyboard, I love my apple slim keyboard but I was unable to find black key replacements for it so I've ordered the bluetooth version.
It looks to me that the new macbooks and the slim bluetooth keyboard use the same keys *at least I hope so because new replacement keys were about $2.50 a piece*, so I ordered a complete set of black keys for the keyboard. I'll then make new copper housing for it to replace the stock apple aluminum. In theory this should make for a very sexy black/copper keyboard.

















Some of the items that have arrived in the mail since my last posting:
Some of my lighting accessories:









The 3mm LED housings that I will paint to look Copper Plated:









White 3mm LEDs:









Resistors that will let me run the LEDs from a 12volt source:









And an assembly overview of what the LED holders look like:









I also got my Laptop WIFI antennas, I will be using 2x antennas for each of the antenna outputs on the WiFi card.









Lastly, my 40.2mm radiator has arrived, so once the aquagate gets here I'll be able to assemble my Pico-ITX watercooling system.
This thing is so bloody tiny, sorry for the bad picture, but keep in mind it's only 40mm wide... too cool.








I used the mill and a frighteningly precarious clamping technique to mill down the Pico's heat sink further

















I decided to take some pics of my workshop, it's very dirty and the equipment is tired, but it all does the job well enough:








dropsaw








lathe








mill... strongarm style








enerpac press, and sandblaster








surface grinder









I forgot to take pics of the drillpress, but I assume you all know what those look like.

Here's the golden tool - 2.5axis router table

















I decided to make an homage to Canadian modding out of some spare carbon panel I had laying around.








*
If the stars are aligned and my supplies arrive this week, expect HUGE progress over the next little while.*

Thanks for reading, and tune in soon.


----------



## Langer

Another parts update:

My parcel from SparkFun arrived this morning. As did my box from AquaComputer, only I won't be able to pick it up from the post office until later this evening.

So-far we have:
The BlinkM RGB LEDs









The Arduino control board

























The Female serial plug that will allow me to convert the USB>Serial adapter from Male to Female.










Again many many thanks to my sponsor AquaComputer for generously providing the following:

For those of you who aren't aware of the power of the AquaComputer components.


here

is a small demonstration video showing the power of the AquaComputer system (aquaero display, aquastream pump, multiswitch, tubemeter water level sensor, aquasuite software).

Here you will find AquaCopmuter's explanation of the AquaComputer automated "monitoring" hardware.

Aquaero 4.00:

























AquaComputer 90degree swivel elbows:









AquaComputer Flow Sensor:

















Multiswitch 1.41:

















And the center pieces of the system... PrometheusCU Edition G200 waterblocks. Aquacomputer was generous enough to build two of these fore this project. (Note that the Prometheus text appears 'burnt' in the images but this doesn't show up to the naked eye)

















































More assembly to come soon.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Langer

The CoolerMaster Aquagate Duo generously donated by *xtreme0915* of the SliZone forums has arrived today!

I will be using the Aquagate's clever little waterblock/pump assembly to cool the pico board.

















Here is how the waterblock will be mounted to the Pico-ITX board. Note that I've yet to construct a proper bracket for mounting.

















Here is a pic of the board next to the rad that will be cooling it.









Here's a quick glimpse of my desk right now, it's been sitting like this for about a month... I really need to pick up the pace.


----------



## Langer

My machinist (who is doing all my work for free BTW) called me today declaring that he will work though the night if necessary, I'll have the prototype parts cut tomorrow. It's been a crazy time for him and I can't really hold anything against him considering the predicament, also he just moved his shop to a new building at the beginning of Sept.

I have a new dilemma however.

*Corsair* has been kind enough to provide 8GB(4x2gb) of Dominator 1066mhz RAM with no heat spreaders attached, only they've expressed a little caveat which has me thinking.

With these *MIPS Computer GmbH* has been very kind and has sponsored me with a RAM Freezer 4 memory waterblock:









However since Dominator ram has additional PCB height to aid in heat dissipation:








I'm concerned that the Dominator RAM may not work with the RAM Freezer 4.

Of course I could ask Corsair to provide a RAM from the XPS series that does not have the extra height, but I'm waiting for MIPS Computer to get back to me with measurement specifications.

I've also taken delivery of a couple other aesthetic items this week, I'll have pics up tomorrow or early weekend.

Sorry for the delays folks, but my metal is still not cut (don't get me started... I'm pissed) and until it's installed I cant really do a whole lot else.

I decided to try my hand at fabricating panels from my fabric. These were soaked in resin and pressed at an obesene pressure of several thousand tonnes.








You don't get this look from carbon decal!

























The next one is the closest thing to a definition of "indestructible" as you'll ever find. I don't know how many layers there are in this - but it's about a 1/2" thick. It will be used for a few structural components.

























I've also got a few yards of copper mesh, I have a few plans for this stuff it looks really cool when wrapped tightly around wires and cables.

















Another generous donated product courtesy of *Mach* over at TheBestCaseScanario's forums. Some braided copper sleeve.









Lastly we've got 100' of 18gage copper flat wire to be wrapped around the black tubing for aesthetic reasons.

















Also the metallic copper paint I ordered on July 27th is still not even shipped yet which is holding up some of my smaller mods.

I'm just playing the waiting game from now until when my metal is cut. I've done a few little things like lapping my GPU's and CPU, other than that noting big.

Thanks for reading... and waiting... see you all soon.


----------



## Langer

I've got Watercool Germany on-board now. They've generously offered to provide some waterblocks from their new 'Heatkiller' V3.0 lineup coming at the end of October. With this addition I'll be removing the D-Tek Fuzion and perhaps cooling the motherboard as well.... which calls for another Aquastream XT pump IMO.

I'm very very excited about this - I have to give some credit to ModSquad as I've never heard of the Watercool Heatkiller before he posted the image of one of their blocks in his CopperHead mod. Suffice to say I fell in love and had to have them.

For those of you not familiar with the HeatKiller blocks, here's a tase:

















































More to come, thanks for reading.


----------



## Langer

I spent two days learning Rhino/Visual Mill/ToolPath then I spent the last day cutting (actually I'd call it 'watching the machine cut').

I admittedly went though a couple of 1/8 bits but I expected to break a few. The machine took just over 10hrs to cut the parts out (damn grills!). I've not yet started cleaning the edges of these prototypes but I'm doing that soon.

I'll let these teaser pics speak for themselves.

HERE are the aluminum prototypes that once filed/bent/installed will be replaced with finely machined copper.

I started with some 1/2ply wood and a scrap 40"x40"x1/8" hunk of aluminum.









I then booted up rhino and prepared the parts for cutting.









Holes were drilled for screws to hold the aluminum down.









10 long boring hours later:
rad grill:









MatrixOrbital Typhoon enclosure/PSU mount/and Right side drive bay enclosure.









Left side drive bay enclosure:









Bottom rad housing - lower tray.









Top fan grill:









Front face plate:









Some of the cuts look a little wonky in the pics but all the cuts are straight and clean - they just have quite a bit of burrs that need filing down - which I should be done by this weekend.

Here is the keyboard - pre-modding:

















A quick and dirty test fit, everything looks to be really well measured. They fit perfectly.

















The CASE

























The MESS! (parts everywhere - on an under the desk)









Thanks for reading - tune in soon.


----------



## Langer

I decided to finally fabricate the mount for the Pico-ITX waterblock/pump.

First I made a prototype from cardstock at 1:1 scale.









The I busted out the dremel and attacked a scrap piece of aluminum - left over from an old Lian-Li mod.









After an hour or so of hand filing, a couple quick bends, and a few holes drilled we get this:

















It's then mounted to the pump/waterblock:

















If you'll recall I did some modification to the stock Pico heatsink. I've now finished off these mods with a few counterbored holes:

















The waterblock is installed onto the stock heatsink

































Finally this entire assembly is mounted to the Pico-ITX board - which is already mounted onto a bracket holding its PSU/IO/HDD. The entire thing can now be mounted into a standard 5 1/4" drive bay.

























The whole thing still needs some final edge cleaning and most likely a coat of black paint - other than that she's all done.

Thanks for reading - more to come soon.


----------



## Langer

A simple question to Corsair has led to a some new developments which I will elaborate upon once the parcel arrives. This mystery parcel will be shipped tomorrow (hopefully).







I have to give a HUGE shout out to Robert from Corsair... who has been a massive help - even after that time I accidentally called his cell and woke him up (time zones are a pain). THANKS ROB!

Also some news from Mips







That RAM Freezer 4 has been reengineered and now supports Dominator class RAM. This new trinket was shipped out yesterday and is on it's way here from Germany as we speak. As an added bonus this item will soon be available from Mips if anyone else is interested.

I have more to share but I'll save it for this evening.

My NAKED RAM courtesy of Corsair - 8GB of 1066mhz Dominator.

























My Dominator compatible Mips RAM Freezer 4 has arrived as well. This this is BEAUTIFUL, a fantastic peice of engineering. The build quality is top notch.

































Here they are installed:

























































I have several more updates to share, but I've been really busy the past week and I've not had a chance to take pictures. I'll post more stuff this evening - with that will be pics of some more Corsair goodies.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Langer

I had asked Corsair if they could at all provide me with the wires that go with their HX series PSUs.

They responded over and above to my request:

















































More to come, solong for now.


----------



## Langer

Small update. I wanted to upload these pics last night but Photobucket had other ideas.

I've started ordering my hardware for this project. In the form of Brighton Socket Cap Allen Bolts, and Coutersunk Allen Bolts.
I still havent got my hands on the smaller bolts as they were special order, but here's the big stuff.
The below sizing ranges from 4-40, to 1/4-20 - I've ordered a couple hundred in each size.

































I got 100 carbide rods, the purpose of these will be revealed much later.









With those come six 36"x1/2"x1/16" copper flat bars. I will be bending these to fabricate cable ties and wire harness brackets.

























Also, 15' of 3/8" split loom tubing - this will be used on the Pico watercooling tubes, and on a couple wires that wont be seen.

















I also started bending my prototypes, and as expected I don't have the tools to do this to the level that I desire.

In light of this I've taken the liberty of sending the whole fabrication of these parts to China.
I will have a Chinese company fabricate these things to perfection from copper plate in the near future.
The parts that I have will work perfectly for what I intended them to do - these aluminum bits will be installed to allow me to continue fabrication of other parts. Also I've already made a couple of design changes that will be applied to the final copper bits.


















I've decided to add another loop to the mix for the motherboard - and it had to be fairly small to fit, so I've made a little order from Performance-PCs.

Products
3 x Chomerics ThermattachÂ® T412 Conductive Tape
1 x Enzotech Forged Low Profile Copper Northbridge Heatsink
1 x Thermaltake CL-O0027 TG1 Extreme High Grade Thermal Grease
2 x Bitspower Rotary Fitting "T" - 180 Degree Water Cooling Accessory - Black Sparkle Finish
2 x Bitspower Case Top Water Fill/ Through Hole Fitting Set
2 x Bitspower Dual G1/4" High Flow Fitting - Male to Male Thread
2 x Koolance Tubing Spring Wrap, Black [10mm, 3/8"]
10 x PrimoFlex Pro LRT Black Tubing -3/8in. ID X 1/2in. OD
1 x Black IceÂ® GT Stealth 120 Highest Performance Radiator
10 x Bitspower Premium G1/4" High Flow 3/8" Fitting - Black Sparkle Finish
4 x Enzotech Pure Forged Copper Ramsinks
4 x Koolance Tubing Spring Wrap, Black [13mm, 1/2" ID; 19mm, 3/4" OD]
1 x Sunbeamtech Notebook Memory Heat Spreader
1 x Yate Loon 120x20mm Medium Speed Thin Silent Case Fan - D12SM-12C

I have a somewhat vague vision of cramming in another 120mm rad and Aquastream pump along with Mosfet/NB/SB coolers.
If I can make it work it will add yet another level of difficulty, and fun.

I'm revising my part drawings as well to accommodate the new parts + some minor errors I hadn't seen early on.
More to come as soon.


----------



## Langer

Since I want to minimize the airflow resistance on the main radiator mounted on the bottom of the unit I'll need to construct some feet that are 2.5-3" tall.

Aesthetically this is no easy task, and not something that I've addressed to date.

I've spent the past few hours in Illustrator trying to solve this large dilemma.

I've come up with the image below.
The intent here is to use a bunch of carbon fiber panels spaced ~0.5" apart to make a sort of skeletal base structure.

I've come up with a few extra surprises to go with this base design.
However...I'd like to ask what you all think of the concept first.

Note:
I've already devised a way of incorporating the *PR*O*METHEUS*CU logo into the mix - it was simply too complicated for me to be bothered drawing in perspective (at this time).
My intent is to put and LED in between every layer to allow crazy lighting effects
The flat part seen at the very bottom of the illustration acting as a flat base will be the uber carbon panel, shown earlier.

*Revision 1:*

*click for big*

I don't feel that it totally fits into the theme of the whole thing - that's why I'm asking for your aid.

I'd like to fabricate something along these lines - and I had planned on incorporating carbon throughout the case so I know the material will blend. It's the design that doesn't blend for me.

The carbon panels used would be fairly thick so I know the structure is there. There is also a fair bit of engineering that would go into these fins that you don't see in my rough concept illustration (I'll do another sketch to show this area - I'll post it later). So I'm certain that structural integrity wont be an issue.

I need the case elevated off the ground to maximize airflow to the rad, the case needs to be ~6CM off the ground.
My worst nightmare is to have the feet ruin the whole aesthetic - having the case sit on 4black aluminum popcan style feet is not an option for me.

Trying to develop a foot that holds the system ~2.5"-3" in the air is proving very very tricky.

What I don't want to happen is something like this:









Because I'll be making a stealthing plate/cable management system for the back end I have another concept that would give me a look something like this:








What I can do for this look is, extend the back stealthing plate and the front of the rad tray - there is very little extra work needed for this design.

The carbon used with be extra rigid design, using high modulus fibers, and performance resins. A simple basket weave pattern. It will be pressure molded at ~600tonnes or so.

The carbon will be cut on a waterjet.

I'll do a drawing illustrating how I'd like to install these fins, as well as how I plan on incorporating the strength of carbon.

I just need to derive a way of making them more congruent with the rest of the design.

I love the Omen and I want one, but a starting price of $11500...I cant afford that right now.

Here's my revision 2, but I've been given ideas for a couple other directions to take it which I'm going to sketch out (one is more like the omen).
*
Revision 2:*

*click for big*

Here is another idea for feet, inspired by the Omen.

All the concepts have a cable management back like the one featured in the picture below - the chunk removed from one corner is for the rear mounted AquaComputer Multiswitch.

In this design we extend the height of the back tray and the front Matrix Orbital Housing.
This also helps by offering a location for the Aquaero to be installed, below the Matrix Orbial Typhoon.
*
Revision 3:*


Finally I combined the ideas, in a way.
*
Revision 4 -exploded:*

*Revision 4 -assembled:*

*click for big*
*Revision 4 -color:*

*click for big*

Thanks for helping and reading!


----------



## slytown

You are a madman. Can't wait. Looks great throughout.


----------



## iandroo888

wow this is sick! cant wait to see the outcome!


----------



## nafljhy

that looks awesome! i want to moar!


----------



## sabermetrics

this is an epic mod... can't wait for more!


----------



## PhelanJKell

I just spent an hour reading every detail. Stuff like this gives me such inspiration, hands down one of the best mods I have seen so far. Keep it coming...


----------



## prracer6

WOW INCREDIBLE Langer. This looks awsome, Great build man

I need money


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot for the support everyone, I really appreciate and value your opinions.

Rest assured that I still have a few tricks up my sleeve with the case feet design, and a few ideas to better integrate the fins along with the rest of the case... but I'm going to leave you all guessing what they are.

I've gotten quite a few questions asking me what software and technique I used to produce my concept Illustrations.

So...

As with my earlier "prototype part illustrations" the case feet concepts were drawn Adobe Illustrator. The images above are not 3D models - like you'd get with Sketchup - they are only 2D perspective illustrations. In fact it would have been easier and faster for me to do these perspective drawings by hand... but everything is just so much cleaner on screen.

I'll post a couple of images tonight showing how the drawings are done. Essentially they are just drawn using the *line* tool - one line at a time, doing my best to eyeball the proportions while staying true to the perspective.

I do it this way because of two major reasons:
1: I like to do perspective drawings, and I like to leave a certain degree of the design to my own internal vision. When I use 3D apps I find myself letting the program dictate my design, often this happens when trying to conform to the limitations of the tools available in the software.
2:Illustrations like the above depend less on exact dimensions and allow more flexibility (at the cost of time).

The only major disadvantages to 2D illustrations is that when you want another view, or even a subtle camera shift you need to do the drawing over again. Also... drawing curves - like the ones in my first foot revision - is a real pain in the ass, and takes a fair bit of understanding perspective principles.


----------



## Dar_T

Oh man I wouldn't dare touch that case with a dremel.







Beautiful mods so far!


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

dang you sure do have a lot of sponsors, you must be a great modder!


----------



## Langer

The last of the parts for the 2nd loop have been ordered today.

Again a big thanks to AquaComputer for their support; they are responsible for providing even more hardware for this project.

1 x aquastream XT USB 12V Pumpe - Ultra Version
2 x Connector set for Aquastream to G1/4
6 x Rotary elbow adapter G1/4

Thanks Sven.


----------



## prracer6

AWSOME.........i need to get me some sponsors


----------



## Langer

One minor change... I don't like to add things that don't serve purpose, so in adding fins to the top I had to create purpose.

This is what I came up with - there's a bit more to the whole process, but this should give you the idea:

*click for big*

I haven't shown this feature yetm because it would be a ***** to draw the inlays in perspective, but I'll do my best to explain.
My plan is to cut the *PR*O*METHEUS*[sup]CU[/sup] logo lettering out - leaving me 3-4" tall solid 1/8" thick copper letters.
Then I want to cut an 1/8" slots into the cross section of the fins. Letting me inlay the lettering perpendicular to the fins.

Ok I got half way though that last bit and figured I could just make a pic in less time:









Opinions?

[edit]
forgot to add:

here is how the drawings are made... more or less:

*click for big*
[/edit]


----------



## prracer6

What program are you using?


----------



## BlackandBlue

This is one ridiculous build. It hurt to see the holes cut in that case, but it will all be worth it.


----------



## QSS-5

nice work !!!!! love the liquid coolers on everything !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Langer

I got an email a few moments ago from Watercool... and it was very good news.

Production of revision 3.0 of the Watercool Heatkiller CPU block is complete - and it's a thing of beauty.

A huge thanks goes out to Rico, from Watercool, who says they'll be able to ship it out next week.


BEHOLD:









































I cannot wait to add this baby to Prometheus... the stainless accents will match perfectly with the existing blocks too.


----------



## nafljhy

dude, that is one sexy block.. i wonder what the restriction and thermals are going to be like.


----------



## prracer6

Those are some gorgeous blocks


----------



## Langer

The black keyboard keys FINALLY arrived, and I'm quite pissed.

The keys fit, they fit really well... small caveat:









As you can see, some of the black keys are designed with a twist:









Normally I'd just scrap the plan, but this was a very expensive plan - that I was uncertain of from the beginning.

I've been running though a bunch of ideas and I've come up with this:









using an x-acto knife cut away the clips on he bottoms of the black keys, then cut the walls and corners off the existing white keys...ONE BY ONE!

The end result will work well with a few drops of super glue:

















If you'll excuse me I have some grumbling and cutting to do.


----------



## h00chi3

Lol, I think it looks kick ass with the keys sideways! It is different and unique!


----------



## Langer

After 7hrs of straight carving and cutting, and a couple nicks on my fingers I have this:
The 'hollow' black keys:









The 'streamlined' white keys:









A pile of leftovers:









And the tools of the trade:








I still have to go get some super glue to hold them all together. The keys actually happen to 'snap' together quite nicely, the 'snap' even holds firmly... but I want glue.

Pics of the case and such will be posted tonight after clean my desk - perhaps tomorrow, if I can't get the light right I'll need the sunshine tomorrow.


----------



## Langer

If anyone has wondered where I've been...

well...

I've been having a crap load of fun in my new Buick Grand National.. snow is coming soon so I only have a small window to play.

This car is unreal...it kicks like a bloody landmine for those of you in the know about cars here's the magic of my baby:

She pulls just over 11.4seconds in the 1/4 mile at 126mph!!!
To paint you all a picture of comparison:
McLaren F1 11.1s 134mph
Porsche Carrera GT 11.4s 132mph
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 11.5s 127mph
Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren 11.6s 130mph
Ferrari F40 11.7s 125mph
Lamborghini Murcielago LP640 11.8s 126mph
Porsche 959 11.8s 119mph
Pagani Zonda C12 S 7.3 11.8s 129mph
... mind you my Buick will max out at about 145mph.

I had to install new racing radials in order to past the government safety inspection - the first time I used the transmission brake I actually managed to shred rubber off the wheels. I took a look at my scanmaster computer and it was showing 65mph... and the wheels were still peeling out - UNREAL! And once the tires warmed up I found myself with a sore neck at the end of the day. I'm in LOVE!

Back on track...er... off the track as it would be:
I get a Performance PC's delivery tomorrow with 43 items inside.
I get my 2nd pump and some more 90degree swivels from AquaComputer on Friday.
The parts designs have been finalized and I'll be sending the plans out to be manufactured. Water jet cutting, then laser raster engraving, then bending will be done on the copper in the next couple weeks. I'd have sent them already but I want the parts inside the performance PCs package in my hands first - just to be certain of the fit.

Rounding the home stretch now - I've continuously upped the complexity of this project over the past month which hasn't made anything easy and has pushed my completion dates back... but I always say "take your time and do it right." Regardless of that - I can smell the end coming.


----------



## prracer6

Sweet. Have you done anything with the motor or turbo?








I wish I had a package with 43 items coming


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

you require moar reps! +rep nice case mod!~


----------



## Langer

Yes there has been a 'couple' mods to the engine... transmission... drive train... suspension... and just about everything else.

Stage 2 2004r Transmission with 9.5 3500 Stall converter and Transmission Brake that up to 850 foot pounds of torque
2x Line Locks (1 wouldn't hold the car)
TA-52 Turbo
Front Mount Intercooler 3" inlet and outlet
3 inch Down Pipe
Headers
Rear Sway Bar
Alky Control Methanol Injection (Progressive Control)
Scan Master
Bored .30 over
TRW Forged Pistons
Ported and Polish heads with ARP studs
New valve job
RJC complete under-drive pulley system
Ported Throttle Body
Ported Aluminum Intake
Big Mouth Intake
42lbs OO9 injectors with high volume fuel pump and hot wire kit.
Turbo Tweak 93/Alcohol chip (adjustable features)
LT1 MAF with translator
Duel Rear airbags
Boxed upper and lower control arms
Drag Radial rear, tires New front tires
Converted Upgraded New S-10 Brakes
Resurfaced Original wheels with the back wheels widened
Electric exhaust cutout
2.5 Hooker Exhaust
New paint in 2006
Engine has lots of chrome
Custom trunk kit

Here are some pics taken when I went down to Florida to examine the car before purchase:
































































Below you'll note the hand controls put in place my the previous owner (these were removed before I got the car)








Stock GN rims that have been widened to accommodate super wide racing slicks.









Here it is being loaded for delivery:









































The best part... for what I paid for this car... I could buy over 10 of them instead of the Zonda... and still kick it's ass in the 1/4


----------



## prracer6

Nice. thats a bad boy


----------



## Warfarin88

Dang. The widened factory rims are a really nice touch.

That is one seriously screaming sleeper.

Nice!


----------



## CattleRustler

nice car







I remember those, what year is the car?


----------



## Langer

It's a 1987 Buick Grand National built in November... the very same month I was born =). It's the same age as me.

One of my parcels arrived today:
First up the super skinny Black Ice Stealth GT 120mm rad that will cool the mosfets/nb/sb.

















I also got a whole bunch of copper ram sinks that I'll be scattering about the motherboard - for pimp value.

















With the unnecessary cooling comes a laptop ram cooler for the Pico-ITX ram.









The second loop needed tubing, and I figured 3/8" will more than cover that - my only issue with this tube is that it's a slightly lighter shade of black (also called GREY?!?!? way to drop the ball PPCs!) than my 1/2 tubing... so it will go right into the bin and I'll be ordering more from NCIX (the place where I got my other tubing).








The flash shows well just how *GREY* this 'black' tubing is.... useless.









In an attempt to minimize my tubing lengths i got a few anti kink coils:









I also needed some dark nickel plated 3/8" bitspower fittings:

















I also got some bitspower T fitting for my fill points:









Some G1/4" bitspower male-male adapters:









Two bitspower fillports... that don't have caps... i didn't realize that and I expected some sealed caps and not just though holes.









Space constraints need to me replace one of my 133cfm Scythe fans with a slim Yate Loon (super lame company name IMO) fan.

















Some thermal grease... anyone have any experience with this stuff in comparison to AS5?









And lastly some adhesive thermal pads.









Sorry for the crappy pics, lighting is poor in my basement.
Hopefully more updates tomorrow if my next Aquacomputer package arrives.

Thanks for tuning in... tune in tomorrow. Same Bat time, Same Bat channel.


----------



## wastedtime

This thing is a piece of art








Subbed and watching


----------



## prracer6




----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

uhm.. i'd probably just use AS5, dont know much about thermaltake's thermal paste


----------



## CattleRustler

sweet parts









ah 1987, yep thats back around the time I remember them from







Cool to have a car from the year of your birth. In 1987 I had a car from the year of my birth, a 1969 Chevelle









I just dated myself, i know, i know


----------



## Langer

A quick update for you all:

I ordered the cable sleeving today - I couldn't find copper braid to the spec that I wanted and too many people are using plain old PET sleeve, so I went for Nylon.

The nylon sleeve that I will be using is made to military spec and looks damn sexy IMO.

* UV resistant
* Operating Temp. -49Â°F to 248Â°F
* Melt Temp. 250Â°C / 482Â°F
* Excellent for sound and rattle control
* Compliant with European Union's Restrictions on the use of Hazardous Substances (RoHS) Directive

NM's fabric-like softness and flexibility hide surprisingly tough specifications. The high coverage sleeving meets or exceeds military specifications MIL-I-47203(MI) and MIL-S-47053(MI). Nylon Multifilament is highly resistant to abrasion, cuts, common automotive and marine chemicals, UV damage and vibration. It will not rot or retain moisture.

The only downside is that I had to order 100-225' of each size as a minimum... so I guess all my future projects will sport this sleeve... and the Buick will get some too.

HERE IS A VIDEO

On another note... I also ordered a custom license plate for the Buick - *"D VADER"*


----------



## nafljhy

is that $30 for 200 something ft??? that is soo awesome!


----------



## Langer

Indeed it is, but be warned once you start adding spools to your cart in various lengths it doesn't take long to tally a $500 bill.

I also got a spool of 2.5" side entry ballistic nylon sleeving for organizing the cables coming out the back of the rig - that stuff looked too cool to pass up.


----------



## SmasherBasher

MMMMMMM copper.........Me likes


----------



## Langer

I got some more stuff form cableorganizer.com.

Some 'side-entry sleeving' called DuraWrap.
# Tightly woven ballistic nylon construction
# Heavy duty, oversize hook & loop closure
# Resistant to engine chemicals and salt water
# Water, gasoline, and UV resistant
# High abrasion resistance

Quote:

Dura Wrap is the perfect solution for organizing and controlling cables and hoses that are subject to constant exposure. This sleeve is made from one of the strongest materials known, ballistic nylon. The tightly woven nylon is paired with an industrial hook and loop closure to provide a durable and flexible sleeving.

Dura Wrap is ideal for keeping wires or hoses together or covering chains and hoses to protect the surfaces they run across. The sleeve provides the best abrasion resistance and water repellence when compared to other nylon sleevings.

The flexibility featured by Dura Wrap makes it easy to install over single or multiple hoses. The high strength and durability also help to protect operators or other personnel safe from high-pressure fluids that may be travelling in the hoses.

I opted for the 2.5" variety as I figured it would be a good way to manage the mess of cables that will cascade out the back of this machine when it's up and running.

I'm loving this website, some great stuff on there... check out these.


----------



## nafljhy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Indeed it is, but be warned once you start adding spools to your cart in various lengths it doesn't take long to tally a $500 bill.

I also got a spool of 2.5" side entry ballistic nylon sleeving for organizing the cables coming out the back of the rig - that stuff looked too cool to pass up.


that isn't bad though considering i got like 200ft for $200. this by far is just cheap! i'd definitely consider getting myself some mini spool. plus i only use 1/8" and 1/4" so it won't cost me as much


----------



## Langer

Another small update.

I took delivery of my second Aquastream pump today, and I've made the necessary modifications to mount it.

I must apologize for the very crappy images, the lighting is really poor in my basement.

First up I had to modify the 3.5" drive bay to accommodate the height of the radiator and the pump:

















Then a small cut to the bottom of the 5.25" drive bay to make room for the inlet fittings:

















Here is the pump installed, the install isn't yet finalized I've ordered a G1/4" plastic nipple to help reduce vibrations - and the pump will have a proper mount made for it to alleviate the strain on the outlet port.

































My Watercool Heatkiller R3.0 CPU block was shipped late last week, and my NB/SB/Mosfet blocks are were shipped from Mips this morning - I'm expecting them Friday.

The cable sleeves will be shipped on the 18th of November.

More coming soon.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Langer

Another small update.

The very kind folks from performance PC's did me a favor and shipped some bits that I forgot to order super quick.


First up another Scythe Fan:









Why 1x fan you ask?









Because I only ordered two extra the first time around, and I've allotted room in the final base design for the added height of 6x scythe fans. Delivering ~800CFM - realistically lower of course.

















Also I'll be cooling the Alix integrated Linux firewall...because...er...um...those 433MHz Geode's are so... hot?. And it looks cool.








Enzotech did a fine shine job on this as well:









Lastly my first attempt at purchasing G1/4 plugs was a fail [see left], so I got "plug plugs" [see right]:

















My fillport#1 - more on how these will be used later:









I've also repainted the keyboard, still needs sanding and more coats but it wont stop raining. Many more keyboard updates to come.









more later.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## prracer6

Nice!!!!


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

copper keyboard is teh sex .. good job man!


----------



## l4n b0y

wow, quite an impressive log. i have to admit, i was drooling the whole time..

and, my gosh, the buick...


----------



## CattleRustler

very nice


----------



## tht-kid

Awe inspiring... Absolutely amazing.
Love the copper idea.


----------



## Langer

Thanks for the kind words guys, I appreciate that.

Update time!

I took delivery of my chipset waterblocks today.

These are courtesy of Mips Computer Germany, these blocks are absolutely beautiful. Mips makes a damn fine product - with service to back it up too.


I'll let the pics to the talking today:

































































Only 1-more waterblock outstanding - and that's the R3.0 CPU block from Watercool. I hope it arrives soon.

More to come. Thanks for reading.


----------



## prracer6

Its like waterblock Heaven in here


----------



## Aawa

holy cow this build is pretty epic. Looks great so far, and i am definetly awaiting each update and final product


----------



## Langer

Thanks guys, small update.

I still have to *sleeve the tubes* with the nylon multifilament sleeving - much of the layout finalization will be done with the copper shrouds that are still not finished. The shrouds will also act as guides that will keep the hoses neat.

























More soon.


----------



## prracer6

Thats really clean Langer. good job


----------



## spartacus

WOW! That is some absolutely amazing work there, and it looks wicked sweet.









I wish I had a fraction of the time and resources it takes to do this stuff.








The water cooling setup looks incredible too.


----------



## pifive

Nice! I have the same case but hell no I would not put a hole in it..... yet...

Wondering how you knew yours is 294 out of 300... where you can see that info?

Great Build GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Langer

@*pifive* - There is a plaque on the back of the case.








You ignore the 8, the last 3 numbers are your build number. I asked Lian-Li and they told me this.

Slight revision, and a tubing diagram.


----------



## TaT3rs

the tubing looks awesome, very clean.


----------



## pifive

Cool I have 008100


----------



## Langer

cool that's #100 of 300


----------



## Cali

Awesome build! I don't really like the sleeving on the tubes, but I'm drooling over all the water blocks.


----------



## Langer

Thanks mate, but I haven't sleeved the tubes yet - those are just the anti-kink coils.


----------



## Langer

The sun is out so I got some better pictures.

































Here is the 'fillport' for the first loop - this will be a bit more complex later on.









Here is the 'fillport' for the second loop, This T will be swapped for a Q and too will have a bit more added to it.









Here's where the Pico Rad will be mounted:









Here is a super simplified version of what will -sort of- be happening later.
*click for big*


I must stress that this is just the beginning, I have quite a few surprises left for this loop.
Also I will note that because of the second loop I'll no-longer be running the blocks in parallel - like my first diagram showed. The added tubes of the second loop kind of ruined that plan.

SO much more coming.
Tune in soon.


----------



## nafljhy

great work langer! i'm totally loving this build. wanna gimme?


----------



## dcshoejake

Sir, could you please make your fillport bigger so i might be able to screw your computer?


----------



## cltitus

definately a nice little setup you have going there so far i see a 10/10


----------



## iandroo888

THAT LOOKS SAH-WEET! Wanna fulfill my wishes and put that under my christmas tree? i dont get xmas presents


----------



## CattleRustler

very nice look








one question, why does it stand on fan frames? (I probably missed something along the way)


----------



## Sun

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CattleRustler*


very nice look








one question, why does it stand on fan frames? (I probably missed something along the way)


See Here.


----------



## Langer

Thanks for the kind words folks, I appreciate that.

I just made another YET ANOTHER order from Performance-PCs today. Now I'm onto the wiring stage, so I finally know what I'll need.

Power Connectors:
4 x Connectx™ SATA 90deg Connector Female - End Cap
4 x Connectx™ SATA 90deg Connector Female - Pass-through Cap
5 x Connectx™ 4-Pin Floppy Connector Female
8 x Connectx™ 6-Pin PCI Express Connector Female
8 x Connectx™ 8-pin PCI Express Connector Female
10 x Connectx™ 3-Pin Fan Connector Female
5 x Connectx™ 3-Pin Fan Connector Male
2 x Connectx™ 24-pin ATX Connector Female
7 x USB 2 X 5 Header Connector Female
Power Pins:
80 x USB Header Female Pins
200 x Connectx™ ATX Female Pins
100 x Connectx™ Molex 4pin Female Pins
100 x Connectx™ Molex 4pin Male Pins
60 x Connectx™ Floppy 4pin Female Pins
Data Cables:
4 x E-SATA II Cable w/ Metal Latch - 6'
4 x SATA II Cable w/ Metal Latch - Straight to 90deg - 18"
2 x A.C. Ryan Dual Internal SATA to eSATA PCI Bracket
Cooling:
36" x PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing - 1/2"ID X 3/4"OD
36" x PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing - 3/8"ID X 1/2"OD
16 x Clamps for 1/2" Tubing
10 x Clamps for 3/8" Tubing
2 x Bitspower G1/4" Stop Fitting
6 x Bitspower Premium G1/4" Fitting Spacer
1 x Bitspower Rotary "Q" - Dark Nickel Plated
Misc:
10 x Cord Clips 3/8" x 3/8"
24" x Heatshrink 3:1 - 1"ID
50 x Black Aluminum Pop Rivets 1/8" X 1/4"

Sub-Total: ~$300US

Suffice to say, there's more coming. Tune in soon.

PS:
In this picture:

You can see the difference in colour between the two tubing sizes - the colour difference is much more apparent to the human eye... luckily I'll be sleeving the tubes.


----------



## Langer

I just got my receipt from CableOrganizer.com (finally, damn eChecks take too long to clear!) - I got the below:
225' - 0.125" Nylon Multifilament Sleeve (MSNYMF0125)
200' - 0.1875" Nylon Multifilament Sleeve (MSNYMF01875)
200' - 0.25" Nylon Multifilament Sleeve (MSNYMF025)
100' - 0.50" Nylon Multifilament Sleeve (MSNYMF050)
75' - 0.75" Nylon Multifilament Sleeve (MSNYMF075)
25' - 2.5" DuraWrap Ballistic Nylon Side-Entry Sleeve (MSDW250)
25' - 0.25" 2:1 Heatshrink (HS2-025FT)
25' - 0.5" 2:1 Heatshrink (HS2-050FT)
5' - 0.75" 4:1 Heatshrink (HS4-075-FT)

To- be shipped on the 28th... a bit behind schedule, but hopefully not an issue.


----------



## Rick Arter

Insane build


----------



## blackjack23

i'm tuning into this for epicness of it insane job man, one question how much did it cost you in total? so far


----------



## tOb3o

What made you choose that cable braiding?


----------



## Langer

@*Rick Arter* - Thanks man... my sanity is all but gone after this project. Muahaha

@*blackjack23* - I'm going to total it all up after it's done, my last count was just over $10K - and that was a few months back... probably upwards of 15k when it's done.

@*tOb3o* - I chose it first because it's damn sexy, and second because I've used it in the past in industrial applications (I used to work as a millwright in a Carbon Fiber manufacturing plant). It's fantastic to work with and it's very very durable. I just figured the industrial sleeving would suite my industrial modernism design scheme.

Also because of the massive lengths I had to 'minimum' order - I'd like to be able to use it in here:


----------



## Langer

Here in the early hours of the morning I came up with a method of running the ATX and 12V lines between the motherboard and the mobo-tray - only to emerge right next to the PSU.

What I have come up with will involve soldering the power lines right to the mobo.

Also I'll be making a cut though the mobo tray beneath the ethernet port - I intend to solder a second port onto the bottom of the mobo, making it easier to wire the mobo to the Alix router.

I'll post a proper illustration - my brain fart doodling is indecipherable. Methinks it'll be tomorrow evening as I'm now off to bed now.


----------



## tOb3o

15k?!?!  jeeeeeeeeees, have you even got a budget or is this a build that will get whatever spent on it to get it done?


----------



## Langer

Haha, yeah.. I had a budget of 4k when I stared... I've been hovering well below the poverty line ever since.


----------



## gtz

Nice Grand National. My brother use to have one (not as nice as yours) and I was in love with it. He loves cars from the 80's. The Grand National is long gone but right now he is working on a 1987 IROC-Z.

Now back on topic. That is a very nice build you are building can't wait until it is done.


----------



## Langer

Here's a very quick and dirty diagram to roughly show my intent with soldering the ATX and 12V lines to the bottom of the mobo.

I had a short run of (1250ft, lol.. minimum manufacturing length) 24conductor 18agage 'PrometheusCU edition' ribbon cable manufactured by ITW Pancon especially for this (and alot fo the other wires) purpose.


----------



## KoolMan

Looks Kool

question 
how do you get Companies to Sponger?
i know EVGA was sponsoring a 1K, but i guess its or something


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Oh My Sweet Lord, I am in heaven or is just a Dream







????????


----------



## AchunderG

Honestly this whole this is just absolutely ridiculous.

All the waterblocks just look so damn sweet with copper. Honestly you dominate case-modding and this is quite possibly the greatest mod ever.


----------



## JaCkHoLe

I Heart Copper








Amazing job +1


----------



## Langer

Thanks guys!

Quickie update:
After a lot of measuring, scoring, snaping, drilling, and filing I have this:

1 down, 1 to go.


----------



## nafljhy

those stealthing mirrors are just pure awesome!







+


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

Those are so sweet!


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

that's insane!!!!


----------



## iandroo888

should buff/clarify those edges! make it hecka sweet!


----------



## CattleRustler

yeah. sand then jewelers-rouge the edges for an epic win


----------



## prracer6

looking good


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot guys, the mirror isn't complete just yet - I'll be doing something with the edges too.

I plan on using screws to install it with some spacers, right now I'm using kapton tape and double sided tape.

The bottom one is a bit more complicated, I have to file all the edges to a 20degree tilt, because I want the mirror tilted forward slightly, making it easy to read the engravings on the GPU blocks. Because the holes for the ramsinks are so tight I cant just tilt the mirror, so I need to figure out a way to file all my edges to 15-20degrees consistently.


----------



## LuckySevn

This has got to be the most complex build. The fabrications, functions and all other custom jobs are topping all the case mods I've seen to date. By the time you're done Langer, it'll look like a rig from the future. Nice job. Ten thumbs up.


----------



## Langer

Thanks man!

2of2.
Note that this one was made with a tilt to it to reflect the graphics on the GPU block better.

I've not yet installed it, it's just a friction fit with the ramsinks.


----------



## pjlietz

Very sweet idea man! Those mirrors look great!


----------



## nafljhy

oh it looks even better now with the second mirror! i want!


----------



## iandroo888

i called it first! me want *drools*







xmas coming up... BUILD US ALL ONE


----------



## nafljhy

but iandroo...

sharing is caring!


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

I can't imagine what it be, when light goes on


----------



## cuy50

Um. Holy ****? Awesome?


----------



## thehighlander123

easily the most amazing mid ive ever seen!!!


----------



## Langer

Thank you so much for the kind words, greatly appreciated guys.

Just ordered the 4x 64GB SSD's from NCIX.com

G.SKILL FM-25S2S-64GB 64GB 2.5IN SATA2 SSD

Performance Specifications
Sequential Read Rate 155MB/sec (MAXIMUM 170MB/sec in Vista)
Sequential Write Rate 90MB/sec (MAXIMUM 100MB/sec in Vista)
Access Time >0.2ms


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

speachless


----------



## prracer6

that cost a pretty penny


----------



## Choggs396

Subscribed. Just.... sick, man. Wow.


----------



## jtypin

DUDE~!~! 10k for a Computer with a modded case? insane man, subscribed.


----------



## Silverseraph

I love the case. Subscribed. However now that it is water cooled, I want to know....

CAN YOU MAKE IT SILENT TOO???









I've been trying to find a case with both but as of yet I have been unable to. Just a little extra challenge for you.


----------



## bstew

Amazing, Amazing, Amazing. The work and craftsmanship is incredible.

Have you looked at the Intel SSD's? They appear to be a good bit faster than the Jmicron-controlled drives.


----------



## Langer

@*Shiryu_Libra* - Thanks man

@*prracer6* - $816.14

@*Choggs396* - Thanks man, stay tuned - I wont let you down.

@*jtypin* - It's so much more than that - and it will open a lot of possibilities for me and my career.

@*Silverseraph* - Thank you. It's very easy to make a WC rig just about silent... in this case perhaps you missed the posts where I stated I'm using 11x133CFM 3000RPM 120mm, 9x40mm silent 5.8CFM, and 1x80mm 2000RPM 68CFM fans... silent wont be even a faint option for this build.

@*bstew* - Thanks man, but one intel SSD costs more than paid for the 4xG.Skill drives.


----------



## bstew

Ah, fair enough. I hadn't actually checked the prices. Keep up the good work.


----------



## prracer6

816? Dude I want your job


----------



## Langer

I had NCIX.com price match the HDD's to the American NewEgg site (I used www.xe.com to convert the funds from 149.00US to 184.74CAD) and they just approved it moments ago!









This again cements my faith in NCIX.

I believe a w00t! is in order.


----------



## SugarySnack

w00t!


----------



## Alwinp

You got me eyes on this project aswell.

Though, i'm really curious and wondering how you got all these companies to sponsor stuff that exepsive.

Either you have good connections with all of them, you happen to be verry lucky or you had some tricks up your sleeve.
Its not like you can go into a shop and ask for sponsering into a casemod project. If that did the trick then your damn damn damn lucky.

10k$ is your total spendation, but how much did you really payed?


----------



## Langer

To get sponsors I just fired off an email explaining my project, and my intent.

edit:
Just totaled it up.

So far my costs are:*$11,242.37 CAD* + shipping + duty + brokerage = *$12,455.60 CAD*


----------



## Langer

Hey folks.

I'm searching for a RAID controller.
Here is exactly what I want, in terms of board layout and specs:
Suitable for use with 4x 64GB SSDs
SATA2
Black PCB
Compatibility with Vista Ultimate 64
4x front facing SATA ports








*optional, but preferred* 2-4 rear IO eSATA ports








The card posted above is the Rosewill RC-218 - and although it may seem ideal at first glance it is only a 4-channel card; which means that it can only run 4 of the 6 ports at once (4xinterior & 0xexterior - or - 2x2). Since I'll be using 4x64GB SSDs with the board at all times, that makes the extra eSATA ports entirely useless.

If that's not possible then a 4-channel card with no external IO will do - but it must be black, 3gb/s, and have front facing ports.

I don't have much experience with RAID controllers, so any advice for things to look for and things to avoid are greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


To get sponsors I just fired off an email explaining my project, and my intent.

edit:
Just totaled it up.

So far my costs are:*$11,242.37 CAD* + shipping + duty + brokerage = *$12,455.60 CAD*

















Your mother should scold you for spending that much.


----------



## omaryunus

WOW 12k!... personally I know how you feel... it just keeps adding up.. oh I like this and this and why not get that and that other one







it just adds up each $6 fitting to the $100 rads







but its all worth the enjoyment you get by making this totally INCREDIBLE system... congrats on the 4 x 64GB SSDs cant wait to see this baby in action


----------



## Disturbed

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


To get sponsors I just fired off an email explaining my project, and my intent.

edit:
Just totaled it up.

So far my costs are:*$11,242.37 CAD* + shipping + duty + brokerage = *$12,455.60 CAD*


wow, but awesomely insane build none the less. have you thought about the dell perc 5/i? http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...card-tips.html. 
if i had $12,000....
1. Buy a car ($2,000-$4,000)
2. Build a new "Dragon" platform computer ($3,000)
3. buy a quite few games/ accessories for my 360 and set up my wireless internet so i can play in 1080p on my 42" LCD TV downstairs.
4. buy a new 24" monitor


----------



## lemans81

Yep nice build, just ran into it yesterday, because of cyberdruids post.


----------



## Langer

@*omaryunus* - Hahaha, you know then... that's exactly how it happens. In trying to stay true to my vision I've tripled my inital budget of $4500. Thanks a lot man.

@*Disturbed* - I own my dream car and have 5monitors on my desk (41x6",2x22,"2x19")... this was the logical move. Thanks for the link mate... but that looks a little too hardcore for my application - and I'd like it to have 4 separate standard issue SATA2 ports on the card.

@*lemans81*Thanks man, but who is Cyberdruid and what post are you referring to?


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


To get sponsors I just fired off an email explaining my project, and my intent.

edit:
Just totaled it up.

So far my costs are:*$11,242.37 CAD* + shipping + duty + brokerage = *$12,455.60 CAD*


Ok, i'm really really curious about the details on money spendation.

Could you add a list sort of like this

And also, will the project be used for promotional use, keep it for your own home PC or are you planning to resell it again?

PC components price: HD's, Cables, mobo, GPU's, cpu, ect ect 
PC case & modification material: Copper plates, steel plates, ect
Cooling components: everything that has to do with cooling.

Am i thinking the right way, if i think that most of the money has been spend into the cooling & case modification material?


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


who is Cyberdruid and what post are you referring to?


He makes (at least part) of his living doing mods. You thanked him here.

This is the thread. http://www.overclock.net/case-mods-g...od-decade.html


----------



## Langer

I'll post the list when it's complete. Keep in mind that the cooling blocks are fully custom, and the wire is custom made, and the sleeving alone was over $500 - etc, etc etc.

PrometheusCU will be my day-to day machine.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Hey folks.

I'm searching for a RAID controller.
Here is exactly what I want, in terms of board layout and specs:
Suitable for use with 4x 64GB SSDs
SATA2
Black PCB
Compatibility with Vista Ultimate 64
4x front facing SATA ports

*optional, but preferred* 2-4 rear IO eSATA ports

The card posted above is the Rosewill RC-218 - and although it may seem ideal at first glance it is only a 4-channel card; which means that it can only run 4 of the 6 ports at once (4xinterior & 0xexterior - or - 2x2). Since I'll be using 4x64GB SSDs with the board at all times, that makes the extra eSATA ports entirely useless.

If that's not possible then a 4-channel card with no external IO will do - but it must be black, 3gb/s, and have front facing ports.

I don't have much experience with RAID controllers, so any advice for things to look for and things to avoid are greatly appreciated.

Thanks a lot in advance!


Do you want performance or just aesthetics? Those RAID host-based cards will seriously bottleneck your drives....


----------



## Syrillian

Nothing short of stunning.

I love the rounded edges that you put on all the cuts, great craftsmanship and workmanship all the way around.

...and I love the name too.


----------



## Langer

@*DuckieHo* - If you read closely you'll see that I dont want those cards, but the layout of those cards. I'm leaning towards the HighPoint RocketRAID 2310 or RocketRAID 3510 at this point.

@*Syrillian* - Thanks a lot man. The name was an attempt at staying true to the orig naming conventions by Lian Li. It is a PC-a60c, so I called it *P*rometheus*C*U-a60c. Prometheus was the titan that stole the power of the gods (FIRE) and delivered it to man, I'm trying to make the construction PrometheusCU reflective of it's ancestry (without the liver damage)


----------



## Manyak

wow, this is an absolutely beautiful mod! Excellent work









subbed


----------



## prosser13

My word...

What an amazing mod









Subbed, please, show us more!

I'm a massive fan of copper and was gutted when I saw that Lian Li, simply because I knew I'd never be able to afford one









More, more!


----------



## Adrienspawn

Subbed, inspired, and getting a job to fund projects like these


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot guys. Much appreciated!

Here's the PrometheusCU workshop. lol.

Here's where most of the work gets done - like dremeling the case, and the Pico waterblock mount, and such.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

soo, that's where magic shows, ain't??


----------



## chuckcalo

Great mod, keep up the good work.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Subscribed, simply stunning work, cant wait to see some more updates


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Wow wow wow.


----------



## theCanadian

Erm, you might want to put a 56k/sub-fiber warning on this one. Weew that's a lot of pictures.









Also, I would like to now share what my brain's initial reaction to the Prometheus was.

OWOWOWOWOWOWOW! Don't you *EVER* hurt me with that much awesomeness *EVER* again, do you understand me mister?!!!


----------



## olli3

This is the best mod ive ever seen, cant wait to see it finished! Bet thats going to be a very heavy pc when its done? Alot of metal! Would be interesting to know the weight of the finished product. Keep up the good work, hope you dont run out of money lol


----------



## LuckySevn

You're doing hell of a job in that tight little space man. I wouldn't be able to get anything done there lol..


----------



## Langer

@*Shiryu_Libra* - Thank you.

@*chuckcalo* - Thanks man, I will do. Shouldn't be too long now.

@*[PWN]Schubie* - I'm just waiting on some deliveries - then it goes live. Thank you.

@*AMD+nVidia* - Thanks Thanks Thanks

@*theCanadian* - Yes sir, but I can't say it won't happen again.

@*olli3* - This is already a concern as copper is a very heafty metal, and the fluids don't help much either. I'll be posting the final weight once it's complete. Thanks a lot for the kind words.

@*LuckySevn* - Thank you. It's really not that bad, most of the work I do there is smaller detail stuff - and I have room to move some of the boxes out of the way.

I've been very busy - no new updates to speak of. Once my sleeving, PPCs parts, and drives arrive I can get a lot done - until than I play the waiting game again.

As a little taste I've attached a pdf containing the final part designs - so you can see what will be. You'll have to decipher the parts yourselves though.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

hey, that PDF is GOLD!!!
thanks for sharing


----------



## DaMirrorLink

I'm blown away, very interesting and unique designing, can't wait to see the thing completed. If you entered a constest, you'd win 1st-10th place automatically (all the places, not just one). Sub'd


----------



## noname

Is this your job? Lol, you must be thinking 24/7 about almost every aspect of this whole thing.








Keep it up!


----------



## theCanadian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


Is this your job? Lol, you must be thinking 24/7 about almost every aspect of this whole thing.








Keep it up!


I get the distinct impression that that this is his hobby. IIRC he said Prometheus will be his "day to day" rig. I think he also said he is only 20 something years old. Amazing.


----------



## Langer

@*Shiryu_Libra* - Thank you.

@*DaMirrorLink* - Thank you very much - lets hope whatever judges I go up against agree with you.

@*noname* - No mate, not just yet at least - it's just a hobby.

@*theCanadian * - Thanks a lot man, and you're exactly right.

Quote:



My name is Jesse Lang, and I'm a 21year old graduate of Vancouver Film School - and I'll be returning to VFS this April for another degree.

I'm a big geek and I have been modding just about everything I could get my hands on since I was a little boy.

By trade I am a Motionographer, but I spread out into the world of interface design and experimental user experience stuff as well.

My first project log was my 16 mod eeePC which I completed before the eeePC craze - thats when I got the modding bug really bad. I'n my mind I had been dreaming of another project that would reflect my work on the eeePC, but in a desktop.

After months of designing - fueled by years of backlogged ideas - I started ordering parts with a budget of $4500. I was in school at the time so I had to put off meals to pay for parts.

After just over $3000 I had Prometheus R1.0

After a few months I got some big contract offers so I asked school if I could take a year off. I started making some cash and had the freedom to complete the mod of my dream.

I started with a plan:


Now, 6months later I've been just about broke consistently but happy as hell.

Thanks again to everyone who has posted in my worklogs - the positive reinforcement of this community has been incredible, and a huge driving force for my work.


THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## Alwinp

Wait, is it finished?
Didn't you had alot of other plans?

i'm abit lost here, sorry


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no, it is not finished yet


----------



## Langer

does anyone actually read the posts? hehe.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

often they will just look at the pretty pictures


----------



## Alwinp

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
does anyone actually read the posts? hehe.


Quote:

Now, 6months later I've been just about broke consistently but happy as hell.

Thanks again to everyone who has posted in my worklogs - the positive reinforcement of this community has been incredible, and a huge driving force for my work.
This is why i asked


----------



## bstew

Wanna buy me one of those rocketraid's while your at it? Amazing job on the mod, awaiting the next update!


----------



## tOb3o

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


often they will just look at the pretty pictures










guilty


----------



## Langer

Hoorah!

My cable/tube sleeving has arrived - finally!
I will be using Nylon Multifilament sleeving - built to military grade specifications.








The 'wire harness' coming out the back of this machine will be manages with DuraWrap sleeving - made from ballistic nylon.









Here's my order, 2.5"ID durawrap, nylon multifilament sleeving (75' - 225' spools), and 4:1 heatshrink (25' - 50' spools).









Some crappy pics showing off the goods:

























The quality of this stuff is incredible... and it's very hard to cut (w/o a hot knife). I'm positive that it will definitely suit the build.

I forgot to order 1" heatshrink (but compensated by adding it to my PerformancePCs order which should be here any day) so I can't jump right in and start sleeving my tubes just yet. But I am going to start sleeving the items that I can.

Thanks for reading, more coming soon.


----------



## pjlietz

Oh my that's a ton of sleaving man! Nice looking stuff though, I really like the looks of the Dura Wrap.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

500 bucks for sleeving supplies, you really are going all out


----------



## Manyak

I can't decide what's scarier - the $500 of sleeving, or the fact that you might actually have that many wires to sleeve.


----------



## Langer

I did a couple of short sleevings tests:
I sleeved the tubing and the anti-kink coils... the sleeving WORTH EVERY PENNY in my mind. The look turned out fantastic.

















-
-

I'd like to hear your opinions on the look.

Thanks


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

i think it looks great, i can tell by the edge of the cut it looks like it doesnt like to be cut easy.


----------



## Langer

Thanks man... you're right about the cutting, I have a hot-knife around here somewhere - I just can't find it. I'll have to use it for the final pcs. if I'm to be satisfied.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

looks like a hard time cutting that....

but the results it's great....


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no problem, i cant wait to see all of this come together, fantastic work thus far


----------



## Manyak

To be completely honest, I think it would look better without the anti-kink coils, just the sleeving and the tubing. If the sleeving fits pretty tight it'll act kind of like an anti-kink coil anyway.


----------



## Langer

I wont be using the kink coils on the larger tubes. Earlier today I ordered a length of solid copper tubing 1"OD - 3/4"ID. I will be throwing it onto the lathe and making a bunch of "rings" 15/16"OD - 7/8"ID - 1/4"Long - I'll place these rings strategically along the tubes where kinking occurs. Also, the copper flat wire I showed a while ago is going to accent the cables and tubes. The sleeving can expand slightly so it's no good for antikink.


----------



## procpuarie

looks great man! kudos to you!


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


I wont be using the kink coils on the larger tubes. Earlier today I ordered a length of solid copper tubing 1"OD - 3/4"ID. I will be throwing it onto the lathe and making a bunch of "rings" 15/16"OD - 7/8"ID - 1/4"Long - I'll place these rings strategically along the tubes where kinking occurs. Also, the copper flat wire I showed a while ago is going to accent the cables and tubes. The sleeving can expand slightly so it's no good for antikink.


Oh cool, that should work a lot better!


----------



## Langer

I decided to do some test sleeving (after all I have a couple extra feet of sleeving).

Still missing the heatshrink, 'tidyness', clamps, and copper antikink rings.


----------



## nafljhy

man that is sexy. i drool at the sleeving over tubing.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

hey that's nice!!!!!....


----------



## OverclockTheStock

Hopefully it will stay sexy when the wires are put in


----------



## Langer

Thanks guys... there will be only 4x visible wires (except for the fans) the 4x wire you will see will only be slightly visible and come off the GPU's. The rest will be about 98% concealed.


----------



## Langer

Thanks guys.

I did a quick sleeve job on a test cable. This 4conductor ribbon is a very tight fit inside the 1/4" sleeve.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

hey!! u find your hot knife, right?







looks great


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

agreed, these cuts look much cleaner, if you didn't hot knife did you just take a torch or light to the end to clean it up a bit?


----------



## Langer

I get the feeling across my worklogs that some people don't understand that the majority of this case will be shrouded in laser etched, waterjet cut, copper plate.

I've taken the liberty of colouring my part diagrams, and illustrating what they will look like after bending, and assembly.

I hope this helps some of you visualize the final product.

Orange = Copper
Grey = Carbon Fiber

*click for big*













I hope that helps. =)

Thanks for reading.


----------



## iandroo888

wahh thats crazy


----------



## Indignity

If the film industry works for you as well as your modding process, you'll be the next Hitchcock/Coppola/Kubrick or Allen


----------



## tOb3o

I think it's been asked before but what program are you using to render these images?


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

looks good....









i can wait to see it complete....


----------



## prosser13

Not sure if you've already mentioned it, but are you going to use/have you thought of using the evil (over at XS) custom clamps?


----------



## nafljhy

what is this evil custom clamps you are talking about prosser?


----------



## Langer

@*iandroo888* - Thanks mate.

@*Indignity* - Haha, thanks a lot man. I appreciate that.

@*tOb3o* - Everything was drawn in Adobe Illustrator. For the final files for cutting I exported *.dxf's and cleaned them up in AutoCAD.

@*Shiryu_Libra* - Thanks man.

@*prosser13* - First time I've seen them... I sent him a PM asking about an order of clamps. Thanks for the recommendation.

@*nafljhy* - see below.

I WANT THESE!

*evil-98* from XtremeSystems is making them... I'm not sure about availability just yet. I can't wait to hear back from him.

here is his thread at XS


----------



## nafljhy

oh my.... those are one of the most beautiful clamps i've ever seen.









i like your choice!







and evil-98 should start posting here more again.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Oh MANNN!!!
those are just pieces of ART


----------



## prosser13

You think those are art?

You should see the black ones


----------



## tOb3o

still can't believe you produce those images one by one by eye. crazy fo!


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
You think those are art?
You should see the black ones









yeah, amazing

but the copper finish r dam good too


----------



## prosser13

Any one of those clamps would go amazingly with this build TBH


----------



## prracer6

sweet clamps


----------



## Disturbed

if this was ever mass produced, that would take a while to put it all together, and cost a pretty penny, as it has to Langer.


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot fellas - as always the support is greatly appreciated.

Unfortunately:








NCIX wont be getting the others until the end of the week at the soonest... and I'm pissed off.

-

However the one drive has arrived, and so has my Massive Performance-PCs order

The parcels arrived today and I'm ecstatic... but I only got one pic taken before my camera died on me.









In the photo:
1x 64GB G.Skill SSD
4 x Connectx™ SATA 90deg Connector Female - End Cap
4 x Connectx™ SATA 90deg Connector Female - Pass-through Cap
5 x Connectx™ 4-Pin Floppy Connector Female
8 x Connectx™ 6-Pin PCI Express Connector Female
8 x Connectx™ 8-pin PCI Express Connector Female
5 x Connectx™ 3-Pin Fan Connector Male
2 x Connectx™ 24-pin ATX Connector Female
7 x USB 2 X 5 Header Connector Female
Power Pins:
80 x USB Header Female Pins
200 x Connectx™ ATX Female Pins
100 x Connectx™ Molex 4pin Female Pins
100 x Connectx™ Molex 4pin Male Pins
60 x Connectx™ Floppy 4pin Female Pins
Data Cables:
4 x E-SATA II Cable w/ Metal Latch - 6'
4 x SATA II Cable w/ Metal Latch - Straight to 90deg - 18"
2 x A.C. Ryan Dual Internal SATA to eSATA PCI Bracket
Cooling:
36" x PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing - 1/2"ID X 3/4"OD
36" x PrimoFlex Pro LRT Clear Tubing - 3/8"ID X 1/2"OD
16 x Clamps for 1/2" Tubing
10 x Clamps for 3/8" Tubing
2 x Bitspower G1/4" Stop Fitting
6 x Bitspower Premium G1/4" Fitting Spacer
1 x Bitspower Rotary "Q" - Dark Nickel Plated
Misc:
10 x Cord Clips 3/8" x 3/8"
24" x Heatshrink 3:1 - 1"ID
50 x Black Aluminum Pop Rivets 1/8" X 1/4"

Missing from action - PPCs forgot to box one item, but I can't blame them considering this order had over 200 items:
10 x Connectx™ 3-Pin Fan Connector Female

More pics coming once I get some more batteries tomorrow.


----------



## Choggs396

Dang.... that's a lot of parts.

/watching with enthusiasm.


----------



## Langer

I found some batteries... I had a stash apparently (a stash of batteries, that is).
(Does anyone else here hide things on themselves and forget where?)

Many pics...

First up, G.Skill 64GB SSD - there are *THREE* more of these babies coming to me as soon as NCIX gets it's **** together.

















































Molex Connectors galore. I plan on using my own wiring throughout so I need custom plugs - I'm not looking forward to wiring this Beast TBH.
Internal 2x5pin USB header plugs:









3pin fan plugs:









6pin Molex plugs:

















8pin Molex plugs:

















24pin ATX Molex plugs:

















A Bitspower "Q" fitting... that still isnt the right variety, I'll have to head over to Parker Fluidline to get what I want (I may have to make it myself):









Some cable clips, that will hold the GFX power lines parallel to the motherboard tray:









The clear tubing that will be used as "windows":









Four 6' black eSATA cables for my external drives:

















A couple more bitspower fill stops:









Some 4pin floppy plugs:









The hose clamps that I ordered before discovering Evil-98's clamps:

















50 black rivits, because my local SB Simpson had none:









4 Sata Molex connectors, punch down style - 2kinds - terminated end, and open end:

















Two AC Ryan "backies" or whatever they called them. Sata > eSATA backplane adaptor:

















4 Sata2 cables with 90degree ends:

















Some 1" heatshrink, because I forgot to get some from CableOrganizer.com (probably for the best, because I don't need another 200' spool of the stuff)

















And PINS! "Who knows how many... maybe a million... maybe more - nobody knows really" (slightly adapted Jeremy Clarkson circa Supercar Showdown... that tubo scene was funny):

































Performance PC's did forget to pack my 10x female molex plugs, but can you blame them... there was over 200 items in that box afterall.

*PHEW* that's a lot of stuff... and I GET TO PUT IT ALL TOGETHER, jealous? I wouldn't be.. Hahaha.

That's all for today, I've been busy this evening fixing my Old Man's Laptop - and HP really really isn't bit on quick disassembly.

Thanks for reading, tune in this evening for some progress.


----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

I'm pretty jealous.. that's a lot of parts


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 
I'm pretty jealous.. that's a lot of parts










yea, but having all those parts that need to be connected, he has well over 1000 pins to put in

sucks but itll all be worth it in the end


----------



## Choggs396

Now I want you to buy me a new mouse - for destroying my mousewheel, due to overuse.


----------



## Manyak

holy crap, 6 SSDs? dude, that southbridge is sooo gonna bottleneck them, lol


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


holy crap, 6 SSDs? dude, that southbridge is sooo gonna bottleneck them, lol


I believe he's looking for an appropriate RAID card accommodate those beasts.


----------



## Langer

@*I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* - Haha, thanks, but dont be... someone has to wire all this stuff... and I'm no overly excited.

@*DaMirrorLink* - I coudln't agree more, thanks man.

@*Choggs396* - Hahaha, sorry about that mate... I should have posted a warning.

@*Manyak* - Thanks man. Actually I'll be running 4x SSDs and I've ordered a HighPoint RocketRAID 3510 and a Battery Backup Unit for the card - this card is a TRUE dedicated RAID card, and once these babies are running RAID0 (or RAID10) they'll FLY!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, that looks like it will be fun to put together


----------



## Langer

Thanks fellas!

however...

DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!

*Does anyone have a trick for crimping molex pins for an idiot who forgot to order a crimping tool?*

(I've just now ordered a crimper from PPCs, but that'll take a week+)

I believe a "duh" is in order. haha


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

ejem... ejem...

DUH!!

sorry, but is in order... jejejejjeje

over 200+ items, and forgot the main tool... u get so excited when u got the items, don't u??


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

would love to help but i have never had to crimp molex pins


----------



## Indignity

Throw a PM at CyberDruid. He's got all the answers (but then again, he has all the cool tools)


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
Thanks fellas!

however...

DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!

*Does anyone have a trick for crimping molex pins for an idiot who forgot to order a crimping tool?*

(I've just now ordered a crimper from PPCs, but that'll take a week+)

I believe a "duh" is in order. haha

If you have a spare scissors you can blunt out the blade a bit and use that...or you can use pliers, or even medical clamps if you have some (ive crimped with all those before, lol).


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Thanks fellas!

however...

DAMN DAMN DAMN!!!

*Does anyone have a trick for crimping molex pins for an idiot who forgot to order a crimping tool?*

(I've just now ordered a crimper from PPCs, but that'll take a week+)

I believe a "duh" is in order. haha


Set of pliers?


----------



## Langer

Thanks guys.
Pliers can't bend the little tips back around the wire o pierce it - like the crimpers do. I just soldered them in place after doing my best needle nose crimping job.

I started wiring my GTX280's tonight.
First I soldered the pins into place, because I didn't want to wait for the crimper to arrive.
I also sleeved the ribbon cable style wires with my Nylon Multifilament sleeving.

Believe it or not but these power lines will pretty much be the ONLY VISIBLE POWER LINES when the build is done.

The tubing is not complete , and all the heatshrinking is temporary, also the hose clamps will be swapped out.

Here is step 1 in the wiring puzzle:
I crossed the wires like this so make bending them around the GFX card easier.



























I've also installed the clear tubes that will act as windows:


----------



## prracer6

wow. that looks good


----------



## Choggs396

Wow that looks absolutely stunning. It's so clean and simply beyond professional. Really more of a functional work of art, IMHO.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

YouTube - Jizz In My Pants





pretty much all i have to say


----------



## Langer

Hahaha, that's hilarious... thanks man.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

no problem, mind if i ask where in ontario you are?
im from waterloo


----------



## Langer

I float between Oakville, and Georgetown. About 20mins east of Toronto.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

it doesnt even look like a computer anymore haha, at least to those who arent tech enthusiasts, it looks like a circuit board connected to several batteries XD


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


I float between Oakville, and Georgetown. About 20mins east of Toronto.


hmm, next time im up there im stopping in to see this beast


----------



## Langer

By all means.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



pretty much all i have to say


ROFL, gotta send that too some people I know!

On subject, Langer I've been following this build on here and I believe Bit-tech, amazing work my friend. When people do a complete build, including design, and wiring it is amazing, and your work is top notch...

If you can, let us know how fast these SSD's are, if they are worth purchasing! Thanks and looking forward to more updates!


----------



## Langer

@*PhelanJKell* - Thank you very much. I'll certainly be posting the SSD raid array speeds - as well as the speeds of the drives solo, the motherboard's onboard RAID chipset and on the highpoint card. I suspect the HighPoint controlling 4 drives in a RAID0 array will by shockingly fast.


----------



## Adrienspawn

Godly wire management even when it's not complete

That's the best cable sleeving I've ever seen. When this is done I want to buy some leftovers, lol.


----------



## Langer

Rico from Watercool told me today that my PrometheusCU edition Heatkiller rev3.0 was shipped and is on it's way to me.
I also had Rico send me some pics of his shop...

First up, here's the link to the watercool website:
*click for link*


the Watercool workshop - Rico's left the captions up to me because he says his English isn't very good.

Outside the shop:









What looks to be a couple of 5-axis CNC mills - some very impressive equipment for the machinist among us. You can see a bunch of what look to be GTX280 waterblocks in the bins:

































This looks like some delrin Heatkiller 3.0 tops.









A bigass bending break, a piece of equipment that I REALLY REALLY want.









A hydraulic drop saw, cutting what looks to be delrin slabs for waterblock tops:









A CNC lathe... another bit I'd kill to own:









A MASSIVE CNC metal stamping punch making waterblock details, and mounts:

























To be recycled scrap metal and shavings:

























Some of you asked for some interior shots of the Heatkiller 3.0 CoolingMasters.com did a quickie review of the block and took pics of the inside:


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

woa, that is a sick looking waterblock.
im not really knowledgeable (at all really) about watercooling but i would imagine that being a pretty restrictive block?


----------



## nafljhy

wow that block amazing! that midplate would also make me think it is restrictive... but take it out and i would think it would become very freeflowing.. somewhat reminds me of the XSPC edge, but in all copper goodness!


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
I float between Oakville, and Georgetown. About 20mins east of Toronto.

20 minutes east of Toronto? Expect a doorbell in a bit









Great job so far! Looks amazing


----------



## Langer

I think it will be a fairly restrictive waterblock, but no-where near the infamous AquaComputer Cuplex... which is probably one of the best blocks available [period]. The only drawback of the cuplex is hoe immensely restrictive it is.

@*sabermetrics* - By all means man, throw me a PM if you really would like to stop by and talk shop.


----------



## MomijiTMO

My guess is that it will be like a Supreme. . . you know . .. cause both blocks have a lot in common.


----------



## Langer

I agree totally... but the Heatkiller looks like a Ninja on a pile of Pirate corpses... there isn't anything cooler - I think this is the nicest looking block out there (*cough* especially when engraved with my name*cough* hehe.) as well an amazing cooler.


----------



## Langer

I 'finished' the GFX power lines.

I added the quotes, along with some slack in the lines, because I'm going to solder the wires to the cards... to clean it up a bit.

The heatshrink is also temporary

The tools I used:









Here's my 'needle nose crimp job':









Add solder:









Result:









Here are the wires in place, the heatshrink needs to be finalized, but I cut all the wires on an angle so they feed in the correct direction out of the PSU without straining.

































I'm also going to relocate the little black cable clips on the motherboard tray - to be neater.

Thanks for reading. Tune in soon - NEXT I tackle the soldered ATX and 12v lines! =)


----------



## Jolly-Swagman

very nice Cable management and sleeving there Langer +Rep too you well done!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

*drools*

i want


----------



## bstew

Amazing. Custom wiring makes it so much neater. I wish I had the patience for that. Great job, can't wait for more.


----------



## PhelanJKell

Your sleeving makes me want to do something similar to my PSU/cables... So neat looking, sleek!


----------



## Langer

Guess what's next?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

soldering iron + mobo....i like where this is going


----------



## CattleRustler

are you gonna murder box the psu 24atx wires, and solder them to the mobo?

if so, epic win


----------



## Langer

What is "murder box the psu 24atx wires"?

Whatever that is, you're half right. I'm soldering on the ATX, 12V and another Ethernet port.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


What is "murder box the psu 24atx wires"?

Whatever that is, you're half right. I'm soldering on the ATX, 12V and another Ethernet port.


i think he means to break them from the shell of the 24 pin case and solder them to the underside of the board or topside

or something lol


----------



## Swiftes

Good god this build is incredible!







Rep for making me _"Jizz in my pants"_


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


What is "murder box the psu 24atx wires"?

Whatever that is, you're half right. I'm soldering on the ATX, 12V and another Ethernet port.


This is the murderbox -
http://www.murderbox.com/gallery.html
I believe it has the power connections soldered on too. If you havn't seen it already it may give you some inspiration (not that you need it, everything you do seems really inpired to me







)


----------



## Langer

I know murdermod, and I know it well. but I've never seen one that had soldered wires.

AFAIK the only thing special about the murdermod wiring is the individual sleeved wires which has spread through the mod scene like a virus.


----------



## Langer

I'm out of desoldering braid, so I'll have to run out and get some more in a bit here.

I've made the necessary cuts to the motherboard tray.

Perhaps some of you will remember this illustration:









The cuts correspond with this plan.


----------



## procpuarie

wait? isn't the ethernet port suppose to come out the i/o panel. i have no idea how this is going here?


----------



## Langer

Well you see I have a an embedded linux firewall/router strapped to the rear of the motherboard tray.









I'm using this device as a firewall and it will also act at the systems Wi-Fi card (for both the main system, and the Pico).

I don't want to have an Ethernet cable plugged into the IO then routed back into the case though a hole at the back, so I'm soldering an Ethernet port right to bottom of the motherboard so I can network the system a lot cleaner.

In addition - I was thinking about wiring up some kind of switch to let me flip between the internal and external plugs. I need a switch that can turn 8 things on at once. My plan was to use an 8-pin dip switch and glue a bar across all 8 switches so they would all flip at once.


----------



## Langer

I wanted to be done by now... but...

I love my Weller WES51 iron, It's a great unit but it's not getting hot enough. In fact none of my irons are working for me... even the massively overpowered 260WATT Weller D550, and the 40WATT Weller SP40LK.

Do motherboards use some kind of super high temp solder or something?

None of my irons get hot enough to make it properly workable, it just refuses to melt like one would expect it to. Pumps, and braid have very little effect. I've removed about %90 of the solder material from each joint but that last %10 wont budge, it wont even melt and I'm not buying a $600 hot air desoldering station - yet.

I've even tried using my solder to heat the factory solder... no dice.

This is the first time I've ever had this much trouble desoldering - figures this happens to me on the first thing that I'd genuinely prefer not to destroy. haha

Methinks I'll have to use a torch, but first I'm going to see if any of my contacts have any heat flow gear I could borrow.
I seem to recall a buddy of mine having a full blown turbine desoldering station.

I assumed it was wave soldered but I didn't think that they used kryptonite to do it.

I just plugged in my clothes iron and my IR thermometer says it's considerably colder than any of my soldering irons... so there goes that idea.

I think the only way I'm going to get this thing off is to use a soldering torch or a concentrated flow from my heatgun. I'm pretty sure both of these methods are quite likely to destroy the board though. If that's the case then when I get a replacement mobo I'll leave the connectors in place and just solder the wires to the bottom of the pins.

I'm going to wait and see if anyone has any suggestions for me, I've posted this dilemma on about a 12 forums... I guess this will have to wait until tomorrow to see what my fellow geeks have to say.

Pain in the ass.


----------



## CattleRustler

when I said "murder box the wires" I was reffering to that sleeving style. I was only guessing that you might do that, then solder the wires to the board - sorry for the confusion. I wasnt implying that murder mods solders atx wires to the mobos, but enough about MM, and back to your mod...


----------



## dcshoejake

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeejunky* 
This is the murderbox -
http://www.murderbox.com/gallery.html
I believe it has the power connections soldered on too. If you havn't seen it already it may give you some inspiration (not that you need it, everything you do seems really inpired to me







)

It doesnt have soldered wires.. *JaKe*


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

r u using solder paste???










maybe it help u to heat up a little more... (Steren USA)


----------



## Langer

Yup, I tried..

2 kinds of flux:
-acid flux
-acid free flux

6 different kinds of solder:
-lead
-silver
-tin
-rosnin core
-flux core
-chip quick.

5 soldering irons:
40Watt Weller pencil iron (SP40LK)
50Watt Weller temp controlled station (WES51)
260Watt Weller gun (D550)
40Watt Weller SMT station (WD2000M)
20Watt radioshack cheapo

1 clothes iron

My next step is a butane soldering torch.

Then I try the dremel... seriously

Then if all else fails - new mobo, leave the plugs in place, just solder the wires to the bottom of the board.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

no way man....

even with all that stuff, don't loose a little???








break it, jajajjajajaja

just kidding, jajajja

but, is it using an armor o something like that.... dang


----------



## Langer

My 260Watt soldering gun got up to ~910deg F and that didn't cut it.
Solder normally melts between 400deg F and 800deg F.

Tomorrow I try:
The butane torch that gets red hot... 2200deg F

Failing all else the Dremel spins diamonds at 30,000RPM...haha


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, i cant believe that heat gun didnt do it:eeK:
best of luck with the torch, you sure are a lot more brave then I.


----------



## Langer

DMAN you RoHS compliance!
Turns out the type of lead-free solder they are using in wave solder systems has a melt point in the 1000deg F range... so this means my torch will work nicely.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

1000?????

looks like a [email protected] joke with those solders isn't it







????

the good news it's the u got a torch


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



Turns out the type of lead-free solder they are using in wave solder systems has a melt point in the 1000deg F range... so this means my torch will work nicely.


I'm guessing having something that hot contacting the board is safe then if the do it in the first place... right!? lol

I thought you where just going to attach the stuff to the pins in the first place, do you have to take out the old stuff ?


----------



## prosser13

I take it theres no way you could simply not do any desoldering and just solder on the new Ethernet port?


----------



## Langer

I'm past the point of no return I'm afraid.

I've already butchered the ATX plug so I could grip the pins with needle nose pliers - so it has to go now.

I didn't have to remove the plugs, I could have just soldered, but like I said I'm past the point of no return.

If I fail and need another board I'll be leaving the plugs in place the 2nd time around... but I just purchased a new torch today and I'm positive it'll work. It's a kit very much like this one.

The ethernet port is the easiest part - I'm not even thinking about that yet.


----------



## prosser13

Ahh, I misread what the problem was









That looks like a nice piece of kit


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

So, Do you need an apprentice?


----------



## procpuarie

ok, i get the ethernet port! forgot about the pico computer. i like where this is going!


----------



## Langer

I went to Lee Valley Tools today.
Among other things I got this.

A 10LB BOX OF SAND PAPER FOR $15.00CAD!

















Everything from 20gritt to 2000gritt.
Quite the amazing deal.

The soldering torch set I got today is much like this one.


----------



## Turnoz

I know its 1:28am but ..... goooooooo


----------



## tht-kid

Thats a whole lotta sand paper


----------



## Langer

Lookey what came in the mail today:

























The rest of my 64GB G.Skill SSDs


----------



## Adrienspawn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Lookey what came in the mail today:

The rest of my 64GB G.Skill SSDs


You sure you don't need a license for that?


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



The rest of my 64GB G.Skill SSDs


I'm really interested too see the difference in load times of everyday apps, like does windows load quicker? Do games? is it almost instantaneous? Thats what I'm wondering about these SSD, is if they are really a big performance difference.

Langer,

Have you seen the PCIE card/ssd device? Suppose to be like 4x as fast as a SSD? think they are only 4000$+ a pop though for a few gb haha..


----------



## Langer

Have I seen them? Yes... but have I considered them? No (for obvious reasons) I don't really think anyone should consider these... surely no-one would want the embarrassment of their chipset bottle necking their hard drive.

The HighPoint RocketRAID 3510+battery backup, The RAID card+BBU that I'll be using will make these babies FLY when I get them into a RAID0.


----------



## Langer

Another delivery.

Switches:


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

those switches r great.... they belong to that case


----------



## Brutuz

Sexy, I'd give up my first-born for this case.


----------



## Langer

How old is he? I could use some extra labour. Hahaha


----------



## Brutuz

Errr, do you take rainchecks, for now?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

glad to see updates when i get back from camping, cant wait to see this all come together


----------



## WannaBeNoob

Where have all the updates gone? I liked the project







it even fell to page two


----------



## Langer

I'm just busy, be patient. Updates will come.

I'll actually be out of town from Tomrorow until Jan1


----------



## tht-kid

Have a good holiday, looking forward to seeing more magic when your back


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

have a good time Langer cant wait to see some updates once you get back at it









Quote:



Originally Posted by *WannaBeNoob*


Where have all the updates gone? I liked the project







it even fell to page two











the holidays happened


----------



## Langer

Quick drop in:

I'm headed north for x-mas some what unexpectedly.

My grandfather is due to pass-on any day now and I'd like to see him one last time, so I'll be gone until the 30th.

Solong folks. Have a very merry christmas.


----------



## thunder12

my grandad died on about the 3rd of jan, im sorry to hear that


----------



## Brutuz

That sucks dude, I hope that you get to see him and everything.


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot folks! I appreciate all the very kind words of support.

My Grandpa is still kicking, even the doctors say he should be in the Guinness book.

About 15yrs ago he was diagnosed with a severe form of Alzheimer's called Picks(sp?). At this point in time he is all but completely brain dead.

He's been in intensive care at a psychiatric hospital for the past few years.
Last year before Christmas we decided not to replace his pace-maker battery - and we were told that once the battery dies so would he... that battery died a year ago now and he's still fighting.

Seeing him now was heartbreaking to say the least. He is on a morphine drip to stay off the pain, he's on oxygen because his lungs are dieing, and he's bed ridden with a 24hr nurse.

He has an average heartbeat of about ~20BPM!!! and is still kicking.

He's always been one of the toughest SOB's I've ever met, and even in the final moments of his life that stands true.

I'm very happy to have seen him one last time - as it's only a matter of time now.
By all medical definitions he should have passed over a year ago, recently he took a turn for the worse and was given only a few days... and now it's nothing short of miraculous that he's still with us.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sorry to hear that langer, i know how tough it can be, lost my grandpa years back in a similar case, and just before Christmas the doctors stopped my Oma's Kemo treatment.

its good that you got to see him again, i wish you the best of luck in these hard times, cheers.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Sorry to heard that man....
but man... u're Grandpa it's toughest man bro


----------



## prracer6

Sry to hear that. My grandpa's in a bit of a child state right know. He has Alzheimer's.


----------



## Brutuz

My family have been reasonably lucky with that kind of stuff, except that my dad died from something with his heart at a young age, and my Grandfather on mums side died from something at a young age too.

But my grandma is in her 80's, on a pacemaker, going back and forth between towns, shes really mobile for someone her age.


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot fellas, your kindness hasn't gone unappreciated.

I came back from by brief 'holiday' to have this baby waiting for me:

A custom _PrometheusCU edition_ Watercool Heatkiller rev3.0... and DAMN!!! this block is a work of art - the internals alone are dead nuts perfect.


























































More soon, I'm just getting back into the groove of things on my end.


----------



## wastedtime

This is one amazing CPU block... I want one ...

EDIT : I am sorry to hear about your grandfather. Life is unfair on many occasions . This is one of them, hold on tight and stay strong


----------



## PhelanJKell

Quote:



I came back from by brief 'holiday' to have this baby waiting for me:

A custom PrometheusCU edition Watercool Heatkiller rev3.0... and DAMN!!! this block is a work of art - the internals alone are dead nuts perfect.


Pure sex! I've enjoyed the color scheme from the begining, and these WB's you have just add to the professional look of the entire setup!

On a more serious note, my condolences go to you and your family. I know it is difficult, I think we all realize that life brings you blows you don't see coming. Again, I hope the healing process takes hold and the pain slowly lessens.


----------



## jerms

Sorry to hear about your situation firstly.

This build is insane and without a doubt the best build I've ever seen. I love how you're keeping it elegant yet simple, while going over the top at the same time.
Personally I'm sick of blue led's, cathodes and un needed clutter inside a computer case, you've managed to create a masterpiece.

Can't wait to see more updates, and see what the case looks like at the end, the white led's will add a very nice touch to the build.

Congrats


----------



## prracer6

Wow


----------



## aroc91

I kinda feel out of the loop/stupid asking, but what is the Pico-atx board for?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aroc91* 
I kinda feel out of the loop/stupid asking, but what is the Pico-atx board for?

i think its for the router or firewall


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Oh Bro!!







that's a...








Dang... that's a beautiful piece of Art







...

Awesome


----------



## Langer

Thanks for the props guys - much appreciated.
The props here goes to Watercool though - DAMN fine craftsmanship.

The Pico board will run my automation systems.

It will control the fans, the pumps and an arduino board that will automate the lights.
As the water temperatures rise the lighting will turn to warmer colours - for example.

The Pico will also run the 7" touch screen LCD and act as a media jukebox.

The router is an Alix 2c3 and it an integrated AMD GEODE board with a 1gb compact flash card that runs a modified version of pfSense. I've also equipped it with a WIFI-n card. It will act as the systems wifi card, router, firewall, and it will allow the pico to monitor the main systems statistics over lan.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, those blocks are some of the sexiest hardware components i have seen.


----------



## JerseyDubbin

so just read this entire thing and all i have to say is you are amazing


----------



## Brutuz

Very nice...

Maybe I didn't see it, but what ended up happening with the ATX and Ethernet plug soldering?


----------



## Indignity

Best to you & your family Langer!

Let this project be your healing







You have many friends among the internets


----------



## Langer

Hey guys. Sorry for my delay.

I've been swamped with real-life the past weeks.

however:
I spent the past few days building myself a reflex still for making -among other things- potato vodka.

The irony here is that I don't even drink.

I just decided to try something new to keep my fresh. I'm constantly doing things like this - I have an insatiable desire to learn new things.

For example: About a month ago I built some Ham radios for myself and a friend. My goal was to be able to chat from a laptop -> through a Morse code oscillator -> across the air -> back into another oscillator -> into another laptop. I saw it as a sort of post apocalyptic/zombie invasion communication plan. It worked by-the way, and before long we had our own AM radio station... before almost getting fined - did you know these things need licenses?

I haven't yet taken and pictures of the completed still but I'm gong to start with some teasers for you all. The entire still was built for about ~$150.00 and the construction assumes that you care capable of soldering copper pipe and have very basic DIY knowledge.

I plan on distilling for the first time on Friday/Saturday - I'll then post a log of the parts/construction/process/recipe/and the dangers.

*For now here are some teaser shots*:

















































The 90% complete article - before cleaning:









Eventually I'd like to make an automated Laptop controlled still with computer controlled valves, heaters, and a PC radiator with fan control.

Hahahahaha


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

looks like a good time, i love building things to, although it has been awhile since i made an attempt









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


It worked by-the way, and before long we had our own AM radio station... before almost getting fined - did you know these things need licenses?


as a matter of fact i did


----------



## Slave One

AWESOME!! Cant say that I've ever had Potato Vodka, though...


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Slave One*


AWESOME!! Cant say that I've ever had Potato Vodka, though...


most vodka comes from potatoes...at least that was my understanding, some comes from wheat or rye tho.


----------



## Slave One

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


most vodka comes from potatoes...at least that was my understanding, some comes from wheat or rye tho.


Oh, wow, I had no idea! Learn something everyday


----------



## DaMirrorLink

i wonder what that copper stuff is for

the water cooling?

LN2?


----------



## Slave One

nah, it's for his still


----------



## conor-w

cool prometheus with vodka!!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

My finger....... feels like its about to start bleeding. I've been scrolling through EVERY page of this thread. My palm is sweaty. Think I lost some weight.

Anyways, XD - I can't believe I've never seen this before. This is absolutely amazing. Probably the highest quality build I've ever seen before. You obviously use top grade quality stuff, and you're not afraid to spend a buck or 2. I absolutely cannot wait to see the end of this.

You're freakin amazing dude.


----------



## pr0bie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


My finger....... feels like its about to start bleeding. I've been scrolling through EVERY page of this thread. My palm is sweaty. Think I lost some weight.

Anyways, XD - I can't believe I've never seen this before. This is absolutely amazing. Probably the highest quality build I've ever seen before. You obviously use top grade quality stuff, and you're not afraid to spend a buck or 2. I absolutely cannot wait to see the end of this.

You're freakin amazing dude.


I paid some 10year old to scroll for me.







Poor Kids in hospital







meh not my beef









Excellent Job!
Can i borrow or have your workshop when your done?


----------



## xHassassin

Wow that looks amazing, just spend an hour or so looking through all the pics.








Still, where did you get the switches? They look great.


----------



## GoHigh

So are you going to be that brave to drink your first batch of vodka? I hope not... We would all love to see the finished product of this build...


----------



## Indignity

What if the Vodka was used in the loop?









The winters are long up in Canada ya know!


----------



## curly haired boy

a truly stunning build. the aesthetics are great, and i'm sure the functionality will be just as impressive. you'll have to post a high-quality video of the LEDs turning colors when it's done.


----------



## Slave One

BUMP!

... only cause I cant stand to see Prometheus anywhere but on the first page, lol


----------



## Langer

No updates today, I'm tired from my journey - I've been traveling the past weeks.

While in California there's been progress:
The carbon panels are being cut and shipped back to me, the copper pieces follow shortly thereafter. This has been a large factor in my hold-ups for a variety of reasons, so things should be progressing more rapidly once I get these pieces.

My new mobo, RAID card, and BBU have arrived.
*
I also just got word that my Grandfather finally passed on yesterday. A magnificent life topped off with a tragic final decade.*

As much as I just want to relax in my own bed after all the traveling I've been doing the past month, I'll be off on the road again ~700KM north to Sault Ste Marie this Monday to prepare for the funeral (700KM! north... in January... in Canada... bad idea! My drag racer wasn't built with 10' of snow @ -35deg C in mind).

Things are progressing, but slowly.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

sorry to hear about that, my grandmother just passed last week.
take it easy, and i look forward to your return


----------



## bstew

Good luck with everything man. Take care of life before modding, but we'll all be here eagerly awaiting your updates







. I hope everything goes well for you.


----------



## YOSHIBA

o my piss this looks awesome


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot guys.

Small change of plans, driving would have resulted in death.I've decided to fly out Weds. instead.


----------



## Langer

I snapped some quick pics of the new hardware and replacement motherboard (I've actually had this stuff for about a week now). I'll be flying north this afternoon.

Here's the Highpoint RocketRAID 3510 with a Highpoint BBU-03 battery backup unit installed:









Here's a closeup of the BBU-03:

















The SSD's that it will drive:









The new motherboard:









































NB:









SB:









My favorite feature, ExpressGate:








Cheesy ExpressGate video from ASUS:


----------



## Lige

So I must ask, what is the Pico-ITX board for? I just noticed that the Geode board is supposed tobe a linux firewall.

You may have mentioned it, but I got up to like page 20 and then said to myself "This is enough, I will just ask"

This is a superb build, it looks fantastic. That AquaCooling is a pump? That this is tiny.

I will be subscribing to this. I can't wait to see it completely finished (it if isn't already).


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Thanks for the props guys - much appreciated.
The props here goes to Watercool though - DAMN fine craftsmanship.

The Pico board will run my automation systems.

It will control the fans, the pumps and an arduino board that will automate the lights.
As the water temperatures rise the lighting will turn to warmer colours - for example.

The Pico will also run the 7" touch screen LCD and act as a media jukebox.

The router is an Alix 2c3 and it an integrated AMD GEODE board with a 1gb compact flash card that runs a modified version of pfSense. I've also equipped it with a WIFI-n card. It will act as the systems wifi card, router, firewall, and it will allow the pico to monitor the main systems statistics over lan.


----------



## Langer

Thanks *GH0*.
[edit]PWN beat me to it, thanks man[/edit]

The systems functionality is as such:
- The main system is a power house under water.
- The secondary system is a watercooled Pico-ITX board attached to the 7" touch screen LCD on the front.
- The third system an an AMD Geode based embedded Linux system that runs a modified version of pfSense. This system acts as a router, a firewall, and the entire systems wi-fi card.
- The 'fourth' system -if you could call it that- is an Arduino control board that will run a circuit that will control the 100 white LEDs and the 12 BlinkM RGB LEDs

The main board and the Pico are the primary systems and they are networked though the firewall.

The Pico's duty:
run the 7" LCD w/ custom built front end control system
control the AquaComputer hardware and regulate/control the entire watercooling system.
control the fans
act as a media server to play my music through/from my home network
lastly it will control the Lights though the Arduino board.

The Alix 2c3 router's duty:
Protect the system with a firewall
Network the system
Act as the WiFi card for the main board and the Pico
Lastly it's just too cool not to have

The idea here is to have secondary systems that run the critical functions for the main rig. The goal was to produce a small symbiotic package - several systems relying on each other acting a whole. The result will yield a fully automated and controlled watercooling system and a custom front end to control it with -that also acts as a jukebox- and no added system load on the primary rig keeping things nice and zippy.

The pumps I'm using are AquaComputer AquaStream XT Ultra's, and the Pico's watercooling loop is using a pump/waterblock combo unit pulled from a CoolerMaster AquaGate Duo.


----------



## Nostrano

...


----------



## illidan

man u r cooling raid controler with enzotech









great!


----------



## Langer

Yeah, I noticed that too, it actually came stock from HighPoint. I guess they figure that they need a quality cooler on there if they are going to charge so much for a card.


----------



## Langer

Anybody know why can I no longer change the title of this thread?


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Anybody know why can I no longer change the title of this thread?


Sadly you can only make so many changes before it gets set as it is. You will need to PM a mod to change it.


----------



## Lyric

I just got through reading through all of this, took me nearly 2 hours!

Awesome job man!

I may have missed it, but do you have plans to push this system as far as it can go? or do you plan to moderately overclock it to keep it safe seeing how much you've invested already....

can't wait to see the finished product reguardless!


----------



## curly haired boy

oh man, if i understand correctly, this system will increase the flow rate of the water cooling when under load. AWESOME.


----------



## Langer

Lyric - Prometheus will just run stable, I dont want to clock it too much becuase it to be a day-to day machine. My next project will be the OC machine - it'll feature no less than 11 360mm radiators and will be coming very soon.

Curley - The system will automate fan speeds, flow rate, temps, lights (the light color changes based on coolant temp), water levels, and my favorite part - based on input from my desktop microphone it will be able to run the system at a set dB level. The PICO-ITX will even alert me via SMS and power down the system in the chance of a clog/leak in either of the main systems cooling loops.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

this is one beast of a rig, very cool idea,

Is this for a client or a gift for yourself?


----------



## kwudude

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
Lyric - Prometheus will just run stable, I dont want to clock it too much becuase it to be a day-to day machine. My next project will be the OC machine - it'll feature no less than *11 360mm radiators* and will be coming very soon.

Curley - The system will automate fan speeds, flow rate, temps, lights (the light color changes based on coolant temp), water levels, and my favorite part - based on input from my desktop microphone it will be able to run the system at a set dB level. The PICO-ITX will even alert me via SMS and power down the system in the chance of a clog/leak in either of the main systems cooling loops.

























*11* 360 rads?








That's crazy!


----------



## Langer

Muahaha?!? hehe.

Smurf - Prometheus is an example of product development and design, more than anything else. I am studying for a career in interactive virtual environments, and hoping for viable product design. Prometheus is a living resume for me, an example of concept-completion design. It's for me. =) The next 'uber'project will also be for me, in a manner of speaking. I have great plans for it - I've conceived of a new interface design and I need a graphical super-computer to drive it.


----------



## Papa.Smurf

wow that is a kick ass career/job







best of luck!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

36 pages, 1 hour 23 minutes, and 1 less finger later...

Wow.


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


36 pages, 1 hour 23 minutes, and 1 less finger later...

Wow.


worth the journey, eh?


----------



## p0isonapple

Langer, I am amazingly inspired by your determination to have this rig end up how you want it to. This has been an unreal worklog for me to read through, (Around 95 minutes) and has seriously inspired me to build the ultimate machine for myself. I know this probably all sounds a little cheesy, but mate, this is inspiration at an ultimate.

I'm very sorry to hear about your grandfather, but I'm glad you're coping ok.

I'm subscribed to this log, and cannot wait for the rest.

Cheers.


----------



## Rick Arter

This thing is amazing just incredible m8!


----------



## Valicious

Holy wow....This is ridiculously awesome







I've been following it since it was around page 15

Open to commissions?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Langer, the name reminds me of Prometheus and Bob


















anyone remember it?


----------



## kgd1

Wow... Thats some nice work you have done, Can't to to see more updates this is a awsome build log you got here.


----------



## wildfire99

incredible man ill be watching ^_^


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

I have been reading through all of the posts and am amazed by how much work has gone into this project.

I look forward to seeing the completed project, but at the same time, I hope that you take as much time as possible because there are so many things that I have learned from your experiences with this build.

If anything, the link to the sleeving is just one of many things that I would have never known about without this work log.

I just have only one question though. What do you expect to be using this computer for? I can already tell that gaming on this is simply going to be unreal.

After you are finished building this rig, onto the most fun part of the build...installing software and dealing with all of the fun issues that can arise from that.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Wow, I'm hungry now from all the reading and drooling.

Astonishing work btw.


----------



## Langer

@*Papa.Smurf* - Thanks a lot man.

@*Bonz™* - I'm sorry for your loss, haha. Many thanks.

@*curly haired boy* - I hope so.









@*p0isonapple* - You are to kind mate, thanks a lot for that. As soon as I can get focused again I'll start cracking the whip on the California production.

@*Rick Arter* - Thank you very much.

@*Valicious* - Absolutely interested in commissions - pm me.

@*DaMirrorLink* - hehe, that looks really neat man. Can you link a video?

@*kgd1* - Thanks mate, I'm working on it slowly.

@*wildfire99* - I appreciate that, thank you.

@*=GzR=SmokeyDevil* - Thanks a lot man. This system will be my day to day rig. but moreover its an example of product design. i explained more of this at the bottom of pg35, and top of pg36. I can't wait to start tweaking - but I'll admit I'm a hardware guy.

@*t3lancer2006* - Thank you, I'll do my best to expedite my progress.


----------



## Brutuz

Can't wait to see this done, I've never seen anything as sexy (computer sexy, not girl sexy







) in my life.


----------



## upsetfuzzball

I was looking around at similar stuff for the pico-itx board and small touchscreen display. Does that 7" screen fit in the 5.25" slots, or are you going to have to do some cutting to fit it in?

(Yes, I am blatantly stealing your pico-itx idea)

Also as a note for your system, if you're looking for quick boot times with the SSDs, you'll want to test the initialization time of the RAID controller and perhaps put the SSDs on the motherboard and larger storage drives on the RAID card. Link


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

I can understand why you are doing this from reading the last few pages that you pointed out. I don't know whether you want to post the answer to this question here or just pm me, but have you been approached with job opportunities because of this project and what sort of interface designing do you plan on doing?

I'm just intrigued, as it would be an awesome setup to do utilize for creating a new OS, rendering large amounts of graphical data, etc. Operations that are traditionally reserved for server farms and are done by people sitting in an office somewhere.

Just my two cents.

Either way, I hope that you can get some more recognition for this build, as it's not everyday that you find people doing a completely custom build.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Any updates?


----------



## Langer

@*Brutuz* - Thanks a lot mate.

@*upsetfuzzball* - Thanks a lot for that link, I can use this info. As for the 7" screen - it's about 6.5" wide, so you would have to modify the drive s to fit it. I don't have this problem because I am making my own front bezel - clicky

@*=GzR=SmokeyDevil* - Thank you very much. I have been approached for several opportunities actually - but I'm returning to school this April and I wan't to finish my studies first. As for intriguing interface designs - check out Jeff Han's: Perceptive Pixel, and Oblong Industries': G-Speak

@*t3lancer2006* - Soon, I'm waiting on part manufacturing in California right now. I want the chassis complete before continuing - the rest will fall into place easily then.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *Langer*   @*DaMirrorLink* - hehe, that looks really neat man. Can you link a video?  
Sure!









  
 YouTube - prometheus and Bob treehouse


----------



## underdog1425

Epic build sir, im fascinated by how everything is automated!

So...any news on the vodka?


----------



## cltitus

damn cant wait to see final output


----------



## xguntherc

amazing, I looked through 25 pages last night, and the rest this morning. I think I need to get a massage and fix my neck.. and get a finger Splint. hahha.

amazing work, it's a piece of art and design thats for Sure. and I'm blown away by how many sponsors you've been able to not only get on board, but make custom things, like the Corsair Dom's with no heat spreaders. that is just great.. are you able to get these sponsors because of the reason behind this as a resume, and for your College work?

Keep up the outstanding work Sir. (and it's crazy to think you're only 22. right. 1987)?? WOW! just WOW!


----------



## LordIT

@ your creativity








@ THE STUFF









I think this thread has generated more drool than the accumlated-drool generated by all the other threads on OCN. 
I guess this makes you the drool-master







sorry, lol


----------



## wildfire99

WTT green financial paper for updates!


----------



## Langer

In the spirit of progress, I decided to change my fittings and tubing style and configuration to accommodate the new reservoirs.

I made a "small" AquaTuning.de order just now:










and as I mentioned I also have 2 of these puppies en-route as well... 
































With special thanks to Shoggy from Aquacomputer for giving me the heads up on their re-release (I pleaded with him several months back for a pair of these reservoirs... so I'm elated to see them available again).

More stuff to fit into this already jam packed case. I may only be able to fit one of these reservoirs into Prometheus... but not a big deal I'll be happy to have a spare "copperTube" in my collection of parts.

Some of you may be wondering why I don't just use my router for all the cutting?

Answer - the router is old and out of alignment and one of the motors is burned out... that is until last week. An engineer friend of mine had experience with such things so I put him to work.

I'll be cutting my own parts again - but this time with a capable machine.

Before it was unlevel - didn't travel smoothly - a motor was burned out - and it was a decade out of service... this time it's all calibrated and ready to go and I actually have time allocated to finishing.

I have everything for this project complete and waiting... once I get the actual structural elements done it wont be more than a week to + build + plug in + test + tweak + cry.

Today I spent the afternoon in the shop preparing my drawings and the machine for cutting. I'll be going back to the shop Monday/Tuesday to complete cutting of the FINAL carbon parts.

TUESDAY there will be much progress. Stay tuned until then.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Wooowww, those little puppys, won't let the heat come inside, isn't









it's a beauty....


----------



## Langer

Can I make a request to a mod to have my thread title changed... I believe it was established a while back that users can no longer change the thread title.
I'd apprecaite it if someone could point me int he right direction on this - I want the date removed so it reads: "Project: PrometheusCU"


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

contact pjlietz or prosser13
they should be able to take care of that for you.


----------



## Langer

Many thanks.


----------



## ML Infamous

I saw those reservoirs the other day and wondered if you had seen them.


----------



## Langer

Yeah, Shoggy from AC gave me a heads up on their re-release.
I begged them to bring back the Copper AquaTube last summer... to no avail. I'm very excited to see these first hand.

In the spirit of the 'RealRedRaider forums' overkill style that I've come to love and appreciate I've decided to step up my fans, and with them my fan controller...

I emailed Sidewinders for a quote on the below just a few moments ago:
*[edit]*: I revised my order - swapped the AFB1212SHE fans for AFB1212GHE models instead (the difference between the two is 151.85 vs 240.96cfm)*[/edit]*









The thermal material and cleaner is for another unrelated project.


----------



## bstew

Awesome. This has been an epic build so far, can't wait for more.


----------



## Oupavoc

One word, awesome. Man you got talent


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot guys, I've just finished my final revisoins to my part designs... I modified the aesthetic quite drastically on the front panel and on the tubing layouts to accommodate the new reservoirs.

Tomorrow afternoon I'm off to the shop - where I will remain until Wednesday afternoon. I'm gong to go start cutting the Carbon Fiber parts first, so I have a lot babysitting to do in the form of watching the router cut.

Hopefully I can also get the machine prepped and ready to cut the copper parts - this way when I go back the following week I can jump right into cutting.


----------



## ML Infamous

I can't wait to see this finished...


----------



## Brutuz

Agreed, it's going to be beautiful.


----------



## Zippit

Langer, can I have this case's babies?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zippit*


Langer, can I have this case's babies?


sorry, your to late on that one


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


sorry, your to late on that one










We will let the case choose... thank you!


----------



## Langer

Hahaha. As soon as it's old enough to make it's first steps we can see who it comes to first when called if you want?


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

muhuhuh, glad you only live about an hour and a half away


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
Hahaha. As soon as it's old enough to make it's first steps we can see who it comes to first when called if you want?

You don't need to walk to fly!


----------



## Mmansueto

Hey Langer. How is the new project coming along? Email me when you have a chance to talk about it.


----------



## Langer

No need for smoke and daggers mate, I've nothing to hide. If you have something exciting to share on the other hand - do tell, you have my email.









The case is actually still in Japan, lol.
I have it waiting at a friends office (although it's probally sitting on his desk by now the bastard... haha. I plan on carrying it home when I go there at the end of the month. I've been to busy to put it to use anyway.

I am working on another project, in it's parts sourcing stage. An expedited project (by my standards) as I plan to build it within a few months. It will feature carbon fiber construction, 9x560mm rads, 5 iwaki's, and 12Ggpus - among other things.
That will be coming later this year - life permitting.

Apart from a space aged composite plating job and a bit of cutting to accommodate wires and watercooling, I have no extravagant plans for the Soldam. I just want to enhance the existing design some.


----------



## Langer

I made a 'few' revisions to the part designs over the past week.
I've settled on the -absolute- FINAL design for this project.

I'll give you a taste below in the form of my Concept drawings, but you'll have to visualize the bends yourself... As for where these parts are going to be installed - you'll just have to wait and see if you can't already.

Black Lines = Cuts.
Dotted Lines = Bends.
Grey Lines = Rastering.

48" x 48" = 2mm copper plate
*click for big ~3000px*


36"x 36" = 1mm 'Rigid' Aerospace Milspec Carbon
*click for big ~3000px*


36"x 48" = 1.58mm 'Ultra Rigid' Aerospace Milspec Carbon
*click for big ~3000px*


Illustration showing how Carbon and Copper come together - minus the raster etchings.
*click for big ~3000px*


Comments are welcome as always. Pictures follow Wednesday.


----------



## Brutuz

I can't wait to see this one, this would be a dream rig/case for me.


----------



## the_milk_man

I it took me an hour to scroll through all 40 pages and let me tell you, pretty much every page was a magical wonderland of expert quality craftsmanship and incredible imagination. My mind is simply blown away at the level of thought that must have gone into the creation of this case. If there was a +1000 rep button I would press it every day for the rest of my mortal life.


----------



## Mmansueto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


No need for smoke and daggers mate, I've nothing to hide. If you have something exciting to share on the other hand - do tell, you have my email.









The case is actually still in Japan, lol.
I have it waiting at a friends office (although it's probally sitting on his desk by now the bastard... haha. I plan on carrying it home when I go there at the end of the month. I've been to busy to put it to use anyway.

I am working on another project, in it's parts sourcing stage. An expedited project (by my standards) as I plan to build it within a few months. It will feature carbon fiber construction, 9x560mm rads, 5 iwaki's, and 12Ggpus - among other things.
That will be coming later this year - life permitting.

Apart from a space aged composite plating job and a bit of cutting to accommodate wires and watercooling, I have no extravagant plans for the Soldam. I just want to enhance the existing design some.


Ah, ok, I did not want to say anything before you did. It is not my place to talk about your projects. Glad to hear you were able to find one. I am ordering some new Soldams this week. I am stoked about that build though. I can not wait.

Quote:



It will feature carbon fiber construction, 9x560mm rads, 5 iwaki's, and 12Ggpus - among other things.


Seriously? Good god!


----------



## Langer

@*Brutuz* - Thank you very much mate, it's a dream for me... soon come true =)

@*The Milk Man* - Thanks a lot, thanks for taking the time to have a look.

@*Mansueto* - Very serious... it'll be a graphical super workhorse to run an experimental virtual interface. But it has to look good, and CF looks damn good + it's the cheapest material available to me. Ironically the use of CF is a way of clipping costs, hahaha.

Update... the cutting is going extremely well.

The freshly tuned CNC router is running like new and the cuts are perfect.
I should have most if not all of the carbon fiber parts ready tomorrow evening.

The only drawback is that CF eats through carbide like butter - hence the reason why I was hoping for water or later cutting. I'm using 1/16" high grade 2 flute cutters - every 100inches or so I have to adjust the height to use a fresh sharp spot on the cutter.

I'll go though a few cutters before the day is done methinks. =)

Stay tuned! Exciting sexy CF bling, and perhaps some "quality" blackberry videos of the router in action coming soon =).

I know I'm excited... it's been too long in the making.


----------



## Langer

Here you go... the least exciting thing you'll see all year!

Lol, I took this last night late when the machine was just drilling holes.

The quality of the video is below sub-par but I'll take some better shots today when it's light out (I had a spot light balanced on my shoulder for the video below, lol) and when the machine is doing more than drilling holes.

*VIDEO*

Its not much, but enjoy.


----------



## Zippit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Here you go... the least exciting thing you'll see all year!

Lol, I took this last night late when the machine was just drilling holes.

The quality of the video is below sub-par but I'll take some better shots today when it's light out (I had a spot light balanced on my shoulder for the video below, lol) and when the machine is doing more than drilling holes.

*VIDEO*

Its not much, but enjoy.


That carbon looks dead secky! POST PICS WHEN THEY ARE DONE!


----------



## Langer

I'm sorry for the crappy quality but I left my camera at home when I left to play in the shop for 3days.

I've completed cutting all of these parts:
36"x 36" = 1mm 'Rigid' Aerospace Milspec Carbon
*click for big ~3000px*


I've already programmed and downloaded these to the machine, they will be cut next mon/tues:
36"x 48" = 1.58mm 'Ultra Rigid' Aerospace Milspec Carbon
*click for big ~3000px*


And these will be cut shortly thereafter:
48" x 48" = 2mm copper plate
*click for big ~3000px*


I'll upload the part pics tomorrow when the sun's out and I can get decent pics - CF doesn't photograph easily... sunshine helps a lot.

For now, I give you crappy cell phone pics and videos of the cutting in action. Believe it or not all these years and this is the first time I've actually taken advantage of a cell camera - you'll notice this inexperience in my sideways videos... lol.

First, here are some pics I took of the router a while back:

















Photos:

















































Vimeo:
*VIDEO 2*
*VIDEO 3*
*VIDEO 4*
*VIDEO 5*

-

More updates and MUCH BETTER PHOTOS coming soon.


----------



## bstew

Wow that's looking sick. Can't wait for it to finish. I want that machine...


----------



## Langer

Here are some preliminary shots of the CF cutouts. I need to recut one of the panels below due to flaws but that's no big deal.
There are still a few pcs left waiting on the router - I forgot them at the shop.

I'll debur the edges over the next couple evenings to ensure a smooth finish.

Without further ado - some teaser shots to whet your pallets:








































































More pics later.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

wow, MOAR!


----------



## wastedtime




----------



## Shiryu_Libra

dang!!!

those... those... Oh My!!!!

Insane :swearing:


----------



## Brutuz

Smexy.


----------



## Warfarin88

Nice resources.









A comparable parallel down on this ranch would produce a case made of cardboard shipping boxes with the saw edge on a gerber tool; and with only a fraction of the imagination backing the design.









Looking great. Thanks for sharing, Langer.


----------



## Zippit

hey Langer, could you mock up that case so we can see first hand how the carbon looks?

From what ive seen it looks dead secksy already.


----------



## prracer6

Sweet


----------



## tOb3o

Just wondering...but can you "buff" or polish the cut edges on carbon fibre?


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tOb3o* 
just wondering...but can you "buff" or polish the cut edges on carbon fibre?

Beggin' yer pardon for buttin' in.... One can use Clear nail-polish to give the edge a sheen.

Langer ~ I am in awe and envy of your awesome tools and equipment... I feel so ill-equipped when seeing your setup.

The panels look amazing... I love CF.


----------



## tOb3o

Thanks Syr


----------



## shoot2scre

wow... just wow.

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Langer

@*[PWN]Schubie* - Haha, thanks man - More later this evening.

@*wastedtime* - Many thanks.

@*Shiryu_Libra* - Can i get you a towel? hehe

@*Brutuz* - Thanks.

@*Warfarin88* - Thanks a lot mate.

@*Zippit* - Yes and no, there aren't enough pcs fabricated yet to actually have anything to show for it. Most of the structural stuff is Copper - the carbon is just used to accent it. I'll give you some idea tonight.

@*prracer6* - Thanks.

@*tOb3o* - The resin I'm using takes nicely to flame polishing. I give it a sanding with 240grit, then 400grit, then a quick torch polishing.

@*Syrillian* - Thanks a lot man, much appreciated. I'd very much suggest keeping an eye out for bankruptcy auctions - I got a like-new mill at one for about 1/20th the list price.

@*shoot2scre* - Thanks man, more coming tonight.


----------



## Langer

Here's some more pics:

Test fit w/ fans and LEDs:


















This will be the Aquatube mount... I love my router - these babies fit so snugly together its unreal:









Example of the SSD mount - they're being held with some double sided tape for the time being:








Keep in mind the drive bay will be encased with copper - here's a rough preview of the final result:
*click for big*


Heres the new pump mount... this is just an alignment test, there will be spacers and foam later:


----------



## Zippit

That carbon gives it such a nice touch instead of plain black!

Good job on this!


----------



## Brutuz

Very nice...

I'm close to not upgrading now, just so I can save up and make a case like that later down the line, it's just so beautiful and well specced out.


----------



## prracer6

Cf is sexy


----------



## Papa.Smurf

@ all that CF

Looking good man!


----------



## iandroo888

wow nice way to mount the SSD's. lookin great!


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


wow nice way to mount the SSD's. lookin great!


that's what i was thinking, very clever


----------



## Langer

Many thanks all of you. Much appreciated!

Below is a little taste of things to come this evening...
I spent all day yesterday and most of today cutting these babies - at the sacrifice of many a 1/8" end mills.

This is just a teaser - I'll post some more later.

Here are the three different kinds of fins that will line the side of the case, from left to right: end fins x4, middle finsx40, support finsx8

















Here is all 58 fins (a few extra just in case).

















Remember that keyboard I was modding a while back... I finally got its finishing piece. This is the bottom of the keyboard.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

im usually pretty good at imagining what a build will look like when its completed, but im having trouble in-visioning this, cant wait to see it come together


----------



## Langer

That's not mistake on my part mate... I've kept the key parts in the closet until I'm ready. =)

Mostly I do it to watch the suffering. Haha.


----------



## Zippit

Thats a butt load of fins. How expensive is carbon fiber anyways? I'd like to use some after seeing this.


----------



## lithgroth007

This is quite possibly the most amazing build have seen in a long time and you are holding out on us >< , keep up the good work though, that CF will look sick.


----------



## wildfire99

Nothing short of incredible. This case mod has been amazing, speed up the updates.

+rep


----------



## Langer

I only hold out because I don't want anyone's head to explode - too many simultaneous nerdgasms. Hahaha

You know you're getting too complicated with your design when your 'test fit' takes you an hour to setup...

More teasing below:

This was just a 'quick' mock-up using coat hangers to hold the pins in alignment. The final setup will have additional support below the 'pretty bottom plate' that the fins are slotted into. There will be a piece cut from 8.5mm thick carbon plate in the exact same cutout pattern as the 'pretty bottom plate' that will offer more support for the fins and also more bottom stability.

Enough chit chat... here are the pics:
















There are 3 different types of fins that will be positioned in specific places in final construction.








You can see the random order - this was done just to make sure all the fins fir properly... oddly enough a few needed some filing.

























Normally I wouldn't share this stage but I've been hounded for more pictures on most of my worklogs for this project. Of course the fins will all be cleaned, filed, polished, and spaced parallel (and illuminated!) when all's said and done... but that comes later.

Tune in soon for more.


----------



## fedex1993

Wow this is super nice cant wait to see it finished. The carbon fiber makes it look super nice, Damn this is nice what do you do for a living? (Joking)

also MOAR NOWZ


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

you are crule, stop teasing us!
and where is that going?
is that going inside the case?


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*










you are crule, stop teasing us!
and where is that going?
is that going inside the case?


its the cases base if im watching correctly(which i may not be)


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


its the cases base if im watching correctly(which i may not be)


that actually makes a lot of sense, i thought about that after i had posted but really was not sure about it, either way, its going to look awesome


----------



## Langer

I thought that I should post some updated sketches showing the final outcome - more or less:
Exploded:
**click for big - 2000x1600**


Assembled:
**click for big - 2000x1600**


----------



## ML Infamous

....Nothing less than incredible


----------



## iandroo888

very interesting


----------



## Shift.

Wow, this is truly an exceptional show of craftsmanship. The attention to detail is amazing!

Needless to say, the last 44 pages have been quite an entertaining read.

And that 87' Grand National! You sir, have great taste.









Best of luck to you, and may your funds multiply.


----------



## prracer6

This Build is awsome


----------



## shoot2scre

Nerdgasim!!!


----------



## Langer

@*ML Infamous* - Thanks!

@*iandroo888* - Thank you.

@*Shift.* - Thanks a lot man, being that I was born in 87... the grand national has been my favorite car near all my life.









@*prracer6* - Thanks again man.

@*shoot2scre* - Can I get you a towel?


----------



## ltulod

amazing talent indeed!!!


----------



## Rick Arter

This is looking even more crazy then the last I saw it great work REP+ again on the carbon work!


----------



## Shift.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
@*ML Infamous* - Thanks!

@*iandroo888* - Thank you.

@*Shift.* - Thanks a lot man, being that I was born in 87... the grand national has been my favorite car near all my life.









@*prracer6* - Thanks again man.

@*shoot2scre* - Can I get you a towel?

I can imagine.. Almost as if it had been built specifically for you.









And don't hesitate to post any updates regarding the car as well -- I'm sure many of us will be quite interested to see how the Grand National progresses under your care.


----------



## shoot2scre

LMAO... no towel needed. Thankfully I had kleenex handy. ;-)

So flipping epic man... I am almost as excited for your next update as I am for the MSU game tomorrow... ALMOST.


----------



## naron

This is an amazing project. Great Job


----------



## Langer

Thank you very much everyone.

The car is in the shop right now getting professionally tuned and tweaked. I found the Stradivarius of high-end race car modification, he's had the car for a few weeks now tuning it up. It'll be ready for many a races and shows within the month... lots of time to giv'er a go.

Teaser:
A little taste of the EMI shielding I mentioned before.

These are the left-over bits from the radio/instrumental shielding on the US presidential helicopter. They will be used to shield my portable amp, and my sound-card.



























The pics don't show the iridescent quality off this stuff. It almost glows when you put a light on it. I'm no photographer - so excuse the poor lighting and pic quality. One's using overcast light, ones using halogen, and the last is tungsten.

I tried to take pics from different angles showing how it changes but I wasn't overly successful.


----------



## bstew

Awesome stuff there. Can't wait for more!


----------



## mfb412

jesus, this never ends!! subb'd and +rep

dude, your project, is SO awesome, it hurts, seriously, i feel like throwing up on my thermaltake soprano case right about now, it hurts, and i love it


----------



## Brutuz

Awesome as.


----------



## Langer

Hey guys. I'm a member of bar-none the most over-the-top watercooling forums on the planet. RealRedRaider.com
Like a geeky Jehovah's Witness I'm here to conscript.

For the past several months myself and about 200 of the *top* minds in watercooling from around the globe have been posting discussing and sharing our knowledge. I've learned so much from the few over there - it's unreal.
My intention is not to pull anyone away form this great community here at OCN, I'm just inviting you all to come and check it out, (admittedly I do have a darker purpose but I'll get to that below)

The time has now come to branch out and seek new posters.
We are gearing ourselves to be the best 1-stop shop for watercooling on the web.

I cannot express to you all enough to what an extreme degree the enthusiasts over at RRR take the hobby of watercooling. No-where else is there a community of specialist so keen to help and share, (and of course give each other a hard time along the way).

We've decided to hold a recruitment competition - one that I plan on winning =). The one to pull in the most recruits is set to win a $100 gift card for www.sidewindercomputers.com

Check it out, sign up, start posting and tell them *LANGER* sent you:
*RealRedRaider*


----------



## ML Infamous

Copy/Paste from SLI Zone =P


----------



## Oupavoc

oh man that is so sexy


----------



## Langer

Lol yeah, I posted it in all my worklogs. 
I'm keen on winning. =)


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*












Wow!

...just, "WOW!"

Did you make the raw panels yourself?

Amazing work, this is gonna be a one-of-a-kind build.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Wow!

...just, "WOW!"

Did you make the raw panels yourself?

Amazing work, this is gonna be a one-of-a-kind build.

i think we all realised that from ground up


----------



## Langer

@*Syrillian* - That's a process in itself my friend. I have access to an actual factory, but I still did all my own fabrication. I used old stock or unused samples to make my panels... which means I got to hunt though the warehouse for the really cool stuff =). {edit}I forgot to mention that I even had to fly to the plant in California to do it{/edit}.
I went into the factory at night
loaded the loom with ~80rovings of untwisted aerospace grage 12K fiber + 2 really long rovings for the crossovers.
ran the loom
cut the fabric
layed-up 3 layers of fabric
molded and injected the panels
pressed them
cooled them
cut them
cleaned and filed them
soon I will assemble them

I have -yet- another project on the go - just a quickie:
My portable headphone amp has arrived. It's a Decware ZenHead kit.

I can't wait to get this baby put together... I hope to make my own carbon case for it this week.

Here it is... sort-of

















If you'll excuse me I have a date with my soldering iron.

[*later that day...*]
Progress + Caveat:

First the Progress

































The the Caveat:
Bloody Decware forgot to pack 3x10k resistors!
Ahhh, but as chance has it I have a collection of resistors.
However chance is a real son-of-a-gun - my 10k drawer is empty.
Message sent to Decware requesting expedited replacements - but I'll just take a trip to the hobby shop tomorrow.

More Prometheus and ZenHead goodness coming soon in a couple days.


----------



## wildfire99

nice job!


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

nice welding...


----------



## Brutuz

Strangely, my soldering iron works better now a bit chipped off it, gets solder faster and is easier to put it where I want it....

I still suck at soldering, though. Hahaha


----------



## Hayday

I have spent my past 3 hours reading over every post and examining every picture. All I have to say is; !!







WOW







!!

This is absolutely TOP Notch work. How and why are you not a Mod of the Month winner on here yet? None-the-less keep up the amazing work and I am really looking forward to the final product.

+1 Rep and Subscription

Edit: Also I noticed that NCIX.com did a price match for Newegg.com, do they do that to all products? Because one is Canadian and the other is Americans so naturally Newegg would have lower prices and I would think they would lose a lot of money this way.


----------



## Syrillian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


@*Syrillian* - That's a process in itself my friend. I have access to an actual factory, but I still did all my own fabrication. I used old stock or unused samples to make my panels... which means I got to hunt though the warehouse for the really cool stuff =). {edit}I forgot to mention that I even had to fly to the plant in California to do it{/edit}.
I went into the factory at night
loaded the loom with ~80rovings of untwisted aerospace grage 12K fiber + 2 really long rovings for the crossovers.
ran the loom
cut the fabric
layed-up 3 layers of fabric
molded and injected the panels
pressed them
cooled them
cut them
cleaned and filed them
soon I will assemble them


That is just too awesome, especially being able to get in there at night when you can have the place to yourself.

Gooooo, Langer!


----------



## Langer

@*wildfire99* - Thank you, sir.

@*Shiryu_Libra* - Cheers man.

@*Brutuz* - Practice on old motherboard... tiny IC's are a good place to hone a steady hand.

@*Hayday* - Thanks a lot for taking the time to read through it man, it's a lot to take in I appreciate the effort. As for NCIX's pricematching... they've done it for me a few times now. A great way for a Canadian geek to get US pricing!

@*Syrillian* - Thanks sir, you are a gentlemen and a scholar =). Seriously love your work man, thanks or the support.


----------



## KingCuddles

.......

WOW.....

OMG....

Holy....

Mother....

Of....

God....

This is going to be THE most amazing case EVER - And I mean EVER.

Subbed


----------



## Langer

@*Hayday* - Bwahaha, nice.

@*KingCuddles* - No pressure or anything though right? haha. Thanks a lot man. I LOVE to hear comments like yours - they really inspire me to do better.


----------



## Brutuz

Haha, I've been soldering on dead ASUS socket A motherboards, I've got a little jar full of caps and fan headers now.

Now to try something harder... A PCI slot.

I know you've spend ungodly amounts of cash already, but you should try and upgrade to a Phenom II, Hahaha. (I'd check if you can on that motherboard, but ASUS's site won't load...)


----------



## Langer

You can run P2 on the m3n, no worries there. I may do it - but I have my sight set on my next project already. Coming this year.


----------



## Brutuz

Oooh, I can't wait.


----------



## Langer

Then consider this a teaser - a taste of things to come:


----------



## Brutuz

Excuse me, I have to pick my jaw up, it fell onto the floor.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

but... but.. but.. mmm







.. it .. wha, wha, what... Got Dang...


----------



## loop0001

4 cpus?!?!
what kind of comp is this?!


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
4 cpus?!?!
what kind of comp is this?!

4x4


----------



## MNiceGuy

So if I'm reading that spreadsheet right I see x10 Liang DDC pumps and no less than 100 G1/4" nickel plated fittings? I...just don't know...what to say.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
So if I'm reading that spreadsheet right I see x10 Liang DDC pumps and no less than 100 G1/4" nickel plated fittings? I...just don't know...what to say.









more like ~200-300 fittings. and at least 4 loops?


----------



## Langer

Muhahahah.

I'm very interested in server platform overclocking. My hope is that the Istanbul Opterons are released soon - turning the core count up to 24 vs the current listed 16. I hope to achieve a minimum of 3.25ghz on each CPU for a core total of 78ghz.

5 automated loops.
1 - CPU1-> CPU2-> RES1-> PUMP1-> PUMP2-> RAD1-> RAD2
2 - CPU3-> CPU4-> RES2-> PUMP3-> PUMP4-> RAD3-> RAD4
3 - GPU1-> RES3-> PUMP5-> PUMP6-> RAD5
4 - GPU2-> RES4-> PUMP7-> PUMP8-> RAD6
5 - RAM1&2-> RAM3&4-> RAM5&6-> RAM7&8-> RAM9&10-> RAM11&12-> RAM13&14-> RAM15&16-> HDD1-4-> HDD5-8-> RES5-> PUMP9-> PUMP10-> RAD7 -> RAD8

Each loop gets a Tubemeter, 2xInline temp probes, 2xAir temp probes, 2x Poweradjusts and 1xAquaeros.

Constructed from radiant acrylic and carbon fiber - the design with put a unique focus on modularity. Each part will be housed in it's own 'module'. Each module will be able to be removed in under 5seconds. I've been planning this case for a long time - the hardware on the other hand has constantly evolved.

Before someone calls me mad. My total cost on this system is under $5,000USD ALL in, on the flip side the MSRP total of the parts listed above is over 20K pre tax and shipping. Suffice to say I'll be having some help with this one from a variety of very unique sources and minds. This will be one for the record books.

{edit}
in my defense I only need 92 straight fittings. There's a price break at 100. Hahaha
{/edit}


----------



## loop0001

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
4x4

meaning? i saw the skullrail that cd has/had but a mobo for 4 cpus??
what on earth do you use something like that for?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MNiceGuy* 
So if I'm reading that spreadsheet right I see x10 Liang DDC pumps and no less than 100 G1/4" nickel plated fittings? I...just don't know...what to say.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *whe3ls* 
more like ~200-300 fittings. and at least 4 loops?

simply put it's a freakish build.

edit: lol still gets to me when people have a sponsor funded case mod/build
totally amazing man


----------



## whe3ls

i was close. thats going to be one crazy rig

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
meaning? i saw the skullrail that cd has/had but a mobo for 4 cpus??
what on earth do you use something like that for?

ya. something like that.
and why not







lol


----------



## Langer

It will be used to drive a prototype spacial computing environment I'm developing.

{edit}
and. To crunch for RRR.com's WCG team.
{/edit}


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
It will be used to drive a prototype spacial computing environment I'm developing.

{edit}
and. To crunch for RRR.com's WCG team.
{/edit}

sounds technical.


----------



## Millillion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
meaning? i saw the skullrail that cd has/had but a mobo for 4 cpus??
what on earth do you use something like that for?

Servers, mostly.


----------



## loop0001

goodness sakes...this is totally beyond what i ever thought
gosh, not im extremely curious as to what the top systems the government has...


----------



## Langer

Bigger. Better. Faster. Stronger.


----------



## loop0001

makes full size atx mobos look tiny lol


----------



## richardshewfelt

YouTube - Jiz in my Pants - Thelonelyisland





I just read through for the last couple hours, ****, dude your amazing, i dont know whats more impressive the current build or the plans for the next.

Amazing work, subbed


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
Bigger. Better. Faster. Stronger.

















Ohhh Momma!!....







oh momma!!

Qs...
how many RAM will this little moster have???








the two systems, in one case??? right?? right???


----------



## Langer

No no - That's just a size comparison.

It will have 32GB of ram for starts but it supports 128GB (32x4GB sticks). =)


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

Oh, got it
















the final RAM will be 128







Madness.... 
pure killer instinct


----------



## mfb412

WOW oh my god.. that board is freakingishly huge... im shocked


----------



## KingCuddles

I LOVE that Mobo







.

Wanna order a few spare, send em to me and pretend you broke em, im sure your sponsor won't mind







.

And there is lots of pressure, screw this up when its going so well and ill break your legs







.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

With my Rampage II Gene

lol mspaint


----------



## Langer

lol... Pfft!


----------



## Swiftes

MS Paint Fest!


----------



## Langer

*cough* photoshop *cough*


----------



## coffeejunky

ZOMG!!!!1!










Nice work so far, its great to see your progression on Prometheus and your planned extreme build







.


----------



## Langer

I'd pay a lot of money for a board with 12 CPUs and no power requirements. lol


----------



## coffeejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
I'd pay a lot of money for a board with 12 CPUs and no power requirements. lol

It runs on its own awesomeness.
And that was real hard to do in ms paint.

Sorry for minor thread derail, lol.


----------



## Mikezilla

Nooooooooooooo, I just read 50 pages straight through and no finished product?! Either way, I can't wait for this to be completed.


----------



## Langer

Soon.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
Soon.

Works for me, subbed and Rep+ given.


----------



## KingCuddles

More updates PL0X







.

Or i will send and army of evil 'runners' to come kill you.

Sorry just been on a 6 hour Mirrors Edge session, if you don't know what I mean just ingnore me and get some work done







.


----------



## Langer

I got my package from Sidewindercomputers.com. I HIGHLY recommend this eTailer - I made this order at about 10pm on a Sunday evening. Gary, the owner, personally responded via email and thanked me. I then amended the order at about 1am, and again Gary immediately responded with the revised quote. Thanks Gary!

I got my Uber Fans!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sidewinders*

Four new Revision C models from Delta's AFB line have arrived!

The AFB1212GHE Revision C Grand High Speed is our newest king of 120mm fans. This dc fan motor provides over 240 cubic feet of air out of a traditional design that has been highly refined and tuned by Delta's fan motor team. Comparisons with our other high end Delta parts show it has modest power requirements for its ability to move so much air out of the standard 120x38 millimeter form factor. It does lack the directional blades which we've all come to know as Delta's patented design, which helps airflow move more consistently straight out of the fan housing. However, as noted in its lower decibel rating, it will also lack the high pitched whine that accompanies directional fin fans. The AFB parts can be undervolted slightly more, but apparently cannot be overvolted as much. For power users adjusting the voltages on these parts, it will be a welcome change.



































All 6 fans actually hover.
6 in a row run at 19-21dB at min and 67-71dB on MAX (~1 away).
Even at min setting the row throws over 85CFM at any point (~5cm away).
They have a power spike of ~40W and pull 29.4W at 12V
Which means I need to have 270W of power overhead just to turn on my fans, and another 180W to keep 'em running.

The fan controller - the build quality is nothing to write home about but I'll straighten out the components, clean off the acetone, add new heatsinks, and make a new frame. 
I went with this controller because it's the only controller -that I could find- that can offer up-to 45Watts per channel.
Most 120mm case fans will draw no-more than about 2-3W - so a low wattage controller will more than do you.
The Delta Fans I'm using however draw 29.4W w/ an on spike as high at 40W so they need more beef!

























Also some arctic silver TIM and TIM remover - some of which will be used in this project... most will go elsewhere.









Lastly a free gift from Gary - this little treat which I rather enjoyed because I happen to love little metal machinist rulers. =)


----------



## Mikezilla

Very nice fans! I like little rulers too!


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Then consider this a teaser - a taste of things to come:










erm, care to do a quick

*=sum(F1:F31)* for us please Langer?


----------



## Langer

MSRP = 20.1K USD + TAX
My Cost = ~4970 USD TAX in.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


MSRP = 20.1K USD + TAX
My Cost = ~4970 USD TAX in.


Please oh please explain how you got that much of a discount? Also, wanna get me another 4870?


----------



## Langer

these help.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


these help.










So if I buy those and come to you with them, you'll hook me up?









What companies give out the most discounts?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

lol


----------



## Langer

Sorry man, I can't say. That's why it's grayed out. You'll have to wait for the build log which is still many months out. I haven't even finished this one yet. =)


----------



## Mikezilla

That's enough for me....But my question is, when will Prometheus be done?

*waits patiently*


----------



## Langer

Sooner than you'd think. No exact date. But sooner than you'd think.


----------



## Mikezilla

Why would I think? It hurts too much!


----------



## Indignity

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


MSRP = 20.1K USD + TAX
My Cost = ~4970 USD TAX in.


Wow!!! Wasn't trying to intrude as I'm mystified by your build!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


these help.


And if you are married, you'll need one of these:


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Indignity*


And if you are married, you'll need one of these:


ROFL Rep+ for this!


----------



## shinji2k

Do those fans play nice with that PWM fan controller? Do you notice any pulsing when you turn the fan speed down?


----------



## Langer

It works GREAT... the ill effects that people experience with this controller are because they aren't drawing enough wattage.

The controller doesn't like anything less than ~15watts from what I've found.


----------



## shinji2k

I was considering getting one but I've heard some bad stories about it. I should be able to do 15W min for each channel I use to prevent pulsing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Sooner than you'd think. No exact date. But sooner than you'd think.


I was thinking tomorrow.


----------



## KingCuddles

Oooo tomorrow would be good








.

Still can believe how much this is costing... makes my head spin. :S


----------



## Mikezilla

You could seriously cover my college for a year or two with that money.


----------



## heelsparky0501

wow langer......

Your ideas are epic!

man i wish i had money like you :]

The funny thing is, i would probably do builds just like these if i had it









Cant wait for the next update :]


----------



## Langer

Considering that my new fans frighten me, it occurred to me that someone might get hurt.

*So I decided to add redundant safety protocols, just in case:*


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Considering that my new fans frighten me, it occurred to me that someone might get hurt.

*So I decided to add redundant safety protocols, just in case:*











I think I just ROFLed all over.


----------



## Brutuz

Hahahaha! Classic...


----------



## loop0001

scary fan!


----------



## sccrfreak342

I love it. Where'd you get those so-called "safety protocols", Langer? They're pretty sweet if I do say so myself,









Sccrfreak342


----------



## Langer

I actually found them in with my stuff while packing. But I'm sure any industrial safety supplier would have them.

*UPDATE:*

Today was an intimate day between myself and my scroll-saw. =)

I started making some carbon accents from .8mm sheet - I had a few of these sheets left over from an earlier project. Their intended purpose was the outer shell of the Acer Ferrari series laptop







.

I popped out the stainless steel - and cut out a replacement on my scroll saw:









I made some more carbon covers for the I/O and the RAM.









And another for the RAID card, because it's PCB was green:

























I also covered the ATX plug with a little cover - because I wont be needing it:









A little overview:









I made little circles for all the fan motors as well, but I forgot to take pics. I'll take some with next update.

Tune in soon for more.
-Jesse


----------



## loop0001

gosh thats pretty


----------



## Mikezilla

Man, I would love you to do that for me...But I don't have waterblocks... XD










Great work! I would love to give you Rep everyday forever, for this.


----------



## Brutuz

Sexy... Do want.


----------



## GivingHope

Mini GTX295?


----------



## KingCuddles

TBH im not sure I like the carbon, the stuff on the CPU block is sexy, but i think youve gone overkill, IMHO. Please don't kill me....

Although im sure in the end it will all work out nicly in the end though.


----------



## .Style

So if yah aint using the 24 pin I'm guessing your gonna solder the wires onto the bottom of the mobo? Or do something completely unheard of!?!


----------



## Langer

@*loop0001* - Thanks man.

@*Mjg1675* - Haha, thanks man. I appreciate that.

@*Brutuz* -







haha, thanks.

@*GivingHope* - Stealth edition

@*KingCuddles* - Thanks for speaking up, but it'll all come together in the end - careful thought has gone into the distribution of construction materials in this case.

@*.Style* - You guessed it - I'll be soldering on all my power lines.


----------



## KingCuddles

Im sure it will.









We need moooooorrrrreeeeee pictures......


----------



## Langer

Here are some slightly better pics now that the sun is out.

























































The Pico's rad - push pull Kama Kaze fans (great 40mm fans, nearly silent)

















=)

-Jesse


----------



## kwudude

That tiny rad setup looks neat!


----------



## iFresh

haha anywhere near the end?


----------



## wastedtime

OMG. This log is absolutely epic langer


----------



## bstew

Amazing as usual. The carbon fiber on the blocks looks absolutely sick. Can't wait for more!


----------



## loop0001

a 2x40mm radiator?!?! what the crap?! how much can that actually cool?!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


a 2x40mm radiator?!?! what the crap?! how much can that actually cool?!


Well, apparently enough.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


Well, apparently enough.










but it's so dinky!!!!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


but it's so dinky!!!!


I have to agree with you. But this *is* Langer we're talking about here, who pours 15k into a project. XD


----------



## loop0001

15k is great and all...but a 40mm?!?!?! its just flying right past me.
oh well! still an awesome build


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
15k is great and all...but a 40mm?!?!?! its just flying right past me.
oh well! still an awesome build

Lol, totally.


----------



## Langer

Almost as soon as I head that the Pico-ITX can operate naked (ie: no heatsinks & no fans) I knew that I had to watercool one. So I found the smallest pump/waterblock I could find - in the form of a scavenged Aquagade Duo. Then I found the 40.2 rad from Microcool and the rest is history.

The hardest part by far was making the waterblock mount for the Pico-ITX.

































--

*UPDATE*
I decided to add HDD Activity Indicators to the 'RAID Box', 1 per drive. =)









I also added an LED that will just be on all the time to add a bit of internal p'zaz.

















More soon

- Jesse


----------



## Mikezilla

Again, amazing. How did you do the LEDs? did you run wire up and wire in another LED?

That's what it looks like you did.


----------



## Langer

The 4 LEDs in a row use a common ground and each V+ is provided by the respective activity indicator pin outs provided on the card.

The solo LED is wired to one of the motherboard fan headers - it's just for a dash of bling.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


The 4 LEDs in a row use a common ground and each V+ is provided by the respective activity indicator pin outs provided on the card.

The solo LED is wired to one of the motherboard fan headers - it's just for a dash of bling.


Nice, so common cathode for the LEDs. Nicely done.


----------



## underdog1425

I love the PICO wc loop, its delightfully scrumptious and at the same time so "imma kick you in the shin" aggressive, resulting from the wicked rad setup. Love it.


----------



## Langer

Thank you very much. =)

JUST A TEASER:

Anyone who has ever sleeved an ATX plug knows its a pain in the ass...when you have a half inch of wire to work with it becomes a painful... when you then have to cut, crimp and solder the pins onto the little stumps it elevates maddening... if not enough - getting the ATX plug onto that mess could drive a man suicidal... and don't even get me started on the soldering end.

Suffice to say - won't be doing this again with a ribbon cable!!! It made the process about a million times more difficult.

The ribbon cable will be *coated in black rubber* so as to keep things perdy.


















































More soon. I need to run the 12V power and make the ATX power black, amung other things.

Tune in tomorrow kids - same bat time; same bat channel!


----------



## Mikezilla

Wonderful job on the 24 pin. It looks amazing!


----------



## Brutuz

Looks awesome.

*Steals that idea, but regrets it*


----------



## mfb412

man... langer if i could have a refresher repping you every second of the day, i freakin wold, its just so awesome... any idea on the finish date?


----------



## Langer

Thanks guys.

Here are some better images of the ATX wire - still without a black rubber coating. I tried to get pics of the solder joints but it'll have to wait until I next remove the motherboard.

























This wire probally took me 5-6hours to fabricate... and another 45mins or so to solder it in place.









The sun was out, so I did a fit test today. I'm pleased, I hope you will be as well:









Here's the Pico-ITX w/ it's 40mm rad hanging below via VHB tape:

















Power source for the 40mm fans on the rear chassis wall, and the LED on the rear of the RAID card:









Note the SATA port location... right smack in the way of the watercooling ports - I'll have to flip this block 180degrees









I'll leave you with this for now:








More proper updates later. I'm going to do a little experimenting with the Ethernet port -among other things- this evening


----------



## KingCuddles

OK...

Please ingnore all of my previous comments about your carbon work, that looks sooooooo frigging sexy. I mean WOW.

Just WOW


----------



## kwudude

ZOMG. That rig is pure awesomeness in an aluminum package.


----------



## Syrillian

I love this Mod/Build.


----------



## Mikezilla




----------



## I AM TEH LAW GIVAH

i never thought copper and carbon fiber would look good together!


----------



## procpuarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *I AM TEH LAW GIVAH* 
i never thought copper and carbon fiber would look good together!

it looks even better in person. so sexy... linkage: http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/4...house-56k.html


----------



## iFresh

gotta see the temps on this bad boy


----------



## procpuarie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iFresh* 
gotta see the temps on this bad boy

going to be pretty good. that heatkiller block is ultimate pwnage.


----------



## Brutuz

Do want.


----------



## wildfire99

im sure you covered this earlier but im curious, what color will the loops be in?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


im sure you covered this earlier but im curious, what color will the loops be in?


To be quite honest, after reading every page of this I don't think he specified what color they'd be in...Wait, I don't think it matters because he's putting mesh on the tubing.


----------



## Langer

They'll look something like this: 
*keeping in mind this was an early prototype*

























I'll be using 3/8" materkleer tubing throughout.
Copper plated compression fittings.
Distilled water.
and smiles.


----------



## Mikezilla

Thats what I thought. Question, if you did do UV sensitive liquid and you threw a UV cathode in, do you think it would show through that mesh, or is it that dense?


----------



## Langer

It's too dense.

www.cableorganizer.com <-- Nylon Multifilament Sleeving


----------



## Mikezilla

Ah, okay. Well, either way, it looks sick.


----------



## Nostrano

WOW... just WOW


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
I've also installed the clear tubes that will act as windows:









this is what i was talking about, you have no plan on putting in colored water?

EDIT: i think its a good idea ^_^ maybe orange to go with the copper?


----------



## Langer

That was just a prototype layout.

I'm switching to 3/8" all around. Copper plated compression fittings, masterkleer tubing, and I'll have 2 copper aquatube reservoirs.

That said... I'm already 2 steps ahead of you mate:

Orange is plan B:









Plan C is eventual - I'm getting in on a surplus purchase of Flourinert. For use in this and many projects to come.


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


That was just a prototype layout.

I'm switching to 3/8" all around. Copper plated compression fittings, masterkleer tubing, and I'll have 2 copper aquatube reservoirs.

That said... I'm already 2 steps ahead of you mate:

Orange is plan B:









Plan C is eventual - I'm getting in on a surplus purchase of Flourinert. For use in this and many projects to come.











Flourinert omg! :O


----------



## Bartmasta

woah this project is great. really mind-blowing

can't wait to see the final product. I can't believe that this build is taking so long though :O lot's of patience


----------



## Langer

Ironic you say that...note the time stamp on the picture above.
07/28/2008 was the day of receipt of my first bundle of parts for the mod. (Excluding the computer hardware which was purchased about a month before).


----------



## iFresh

why didnt you put a i7 in this bad boy?


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

How did you manage to get the 24-pin cable attached? I must have either missed it earlier in the thread, but I do remember that you had problems early on when trying to desolder the 24-pin connector from the board. Great progress...keep it up!


----------



## KingCuddles

Some people like AMD more than Intel, I do. Other times AMD is more suitable to the build. Or an AMD is all that is available.

Langer: OMG JUST OMG WOW







.


----------



## Luda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iFresh*


why didnt you put a i7 in this bad boy?


it wasnt out when the build was started?

AMAZING job langer, just beautiful!


----------



## Super304

Just spent about 2 1/2-3 hrs reading every last word of this thread!

Amazing! Your work, skills, and dedication are to be admired Langer! Just Amazing!

+Rep & Subbed!

EDIT: Also plus rep for the worklog. I dont think i've seen a more detailed, and amazing worklog in my life! I feel like I've lived through every Process and Decision with you!

And i now look down at my Antec 900 with disgust at its terrible inadequacy.


----------



## Langer

Thank you very much fellas...

oh, and... **** Intel!

So I FINALLY received by two Copper AquaComputer AquaTube reservoirs today...

These are MAGNIFICENT - they weight a tonne but they are so sexy. Lots of respect for AquaComputer!


----------



## Mikezilla

Oh my god....I love copper and I love those res'.


----------



## Brutuz

Sexy.


----------



## mfb412

*drools*


----------



## fedex1993

Wow this is freaking awesome i love it







we need MOAR PICS


----------



## Etra1n

Wow, just wow. I decided to check out some case mods on this site tonight and ended up devoting almost an hour to reading/scanning this project.

Langer, I'm very happy that you have found something that you love so much that you would enjoy to spend all your time on. It's also amazing that you are contempt with the fact that it keeps you somewhat broke.

Amazing mod. I can't wait to see the finished product.

P.S.- I am also an AMD fan but why didn't you opt for the Phenom II 940?


----------



## BlueLights

Wow nice work, that's gonna be very impressive once it's finished =)


----------



## omaryunus

this is what your worklog made me do


----------



## prracer6

Awsome res..........wow


----------



## tOb3o

I'm still waiting to get a look in on this amazing lighting system...my thing is lights







you guys should see my room at night


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot guys.

Lighting control comes last. =)

This is far from the prettiest thing I ever put together - but it gets the point across and I did it very quickly.
I crudely added in some of the parts. Including a very rough idea of the final reservoir locations:









Here are the latest iteration of the reservoir mounts - it took about 5hours of measuring and remeasuring to be certain that they are level with one another. I don't want 2kilos of copper throwing off the visual balance. 









The "right" res will hang from the PSU area in the front and the back will mount to the fan - it's mounted so that it flows straight into the mosfet block. I'll need 4 spacers at the back to keep the reservoir fronts flush with one another.

The "left res fits into the slots on the hdd bay cover plate.

More soon.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Thanks a lot guys.

Lighting control comes last. =)

This is far from the prettiest thing I ever put together - but it gets the point across and I did it very quickly.
I crudely added in some of the parts. Including a very rough idea of the final reservoir locations:

Here are the latest iteration of the reservoir mounts - it took about 5hours of measuring and remeasuring to be certain that they are level with one another. I don't want 2kilos of copper throwing off the visual balance.

The "right" res will hang from the PSU area in the front and the back will mount to the fan - it's mounted so that it flows straight into the mosfet block. I'll need 4 spacers at the back to keep the reservoir fronts flush with one another.

The "left res fits into the slots on the hdd bay cover plate.

More soon.


I take it that you "Photoshopped" those pieces in? Because it looks amazing and I still can't wait to see it done.


----------



## bstew

Wow. Those are by far the best reservoirs I have ever seen. This build never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Langer

Thanks guys.

So; I made a 'little' spreadsheet this evening.
It's a complete itemized list of every part and component in Prometheus - it's price, retailer, SKU, etc.

It turns out that Prometheus consists of *227 different parts* (meaning duplicate parts are not counted).

This composes a total of *1209 individual pieces* (not including the molex pins 1642 pieces if you count the pins.)

The total MSRP value of this project is a fair bit _higher_ than I had expected actually... My heart jumped a couple beats when I totaled the bottom line.

Turns out I'm bat ***** crazy afterall.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
Thanks guys.

So; I made a 'little' spreadsheet this evening.
It's a complete itemized list of every part and component in Prometheus - it's price, retailer, SKU, etc.

It turns out that Prometheus consists of *227 different parts* (meaning duplicate parts are not counted).

This composes a total of *1209 individual pieces* (not including the molex pins 1642 pieces if you count the pins.)

The total MSRP value of this project is a fair bit _higher_ than I had expected actually... My heart jumped a couple beats when I totaled the bottom line.

Turns out I'm bat ***** crazy afterall.

So what is this total?


----------



## loop0001

as i said before...freaking scary...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
So what is this total?

its over 9000?

>_>
<_<

*runs*


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
its over 9000?

>_>
<_<

*runs*

Last I knew I thought he said over 15K. I just want an update.


----------



## loop0001

last i knew it was over 20k lol

edit: of course he isnt paying all that...thank goodness for sponsors


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
last i knew it was over 20k lol

edit: of course he isnt paying all that...thank goodness for sponsors

How could I go about getting sponsors? I need a build to do.


----------



## loop0001

rofl i have absolutely no idea.
good news is...i will never Have to worry about it


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

even tho, he get some sponsors... man.. it's a lot of money brother

but... the good and great part... is...
the we, are enjoy the awesome Mod without any cost


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Shiryu_Libra*


even tho, he get some sponsors... man.. it's a lot of money brother

but... the good and great part... is...
the we, are enjoy the awesome Mod without any cost



















Agreed, but I want to touch it now. It's so shiny.


----------



## Langer

It's _well_ over 20K. Ad a frame of reference there is over $2900 in redundant hardware that was replaced or revised during construction.


----------



## loop0001

ha i was the closest!! rofl


----------



## Langer

*edit 1413 individual pieces not including pins. I miscalculated.


----------



## loop0001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


*edit 1413 individual pieces not including pins. I miscalculated.


lol dont worry we forgive you


----------



## tOb3o

I don't! I don't forgive you. That kind of inaccuracy is unacceptable!


----------



## KingCuddles

This build is completely mental.

You should be in a straight jacket, locked inside a very very well padded room. But seeing as how they havent caught you yet....

MORE PICTURES PLEASE







.

On another note: I think my fiance is going to come kill you, shes getting very pissed off with me checking this thread every half an hour.









WOW. JUST WOW.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingCuddles*


This build is completely mental.

You should be in a straight jacket, locked inside a very very well padded room. But seeing as how they haven't caught you yet....

MORE PICTURES PLEASE







.

On another note: I think my fiance is going to come kill you, shes getting very pissed off with me checking this thread every half an hour.









WOW. JUST WOW.










Maybe you should fulfill your name and go cuddle her in between check ups on this thread.


----------



## KingCuddles

Her / Him?









If I lived in America I would have already done to steal it







.


----------



## wildfire99

tooo...

long....

without......

update.......................!

*kills self with big carbon fiber/copper hammer*


----------



## loop0001

rofl, one less follower...


----------



## Mikezilla

I have to say, it's been too long...But I'm expecting a huge update!


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
tooo...

long....

without......

update.......................!

*kills self with big carbon fiber/copper hammer*

*Looks at the bloody bludgeon, considers its use*

....

*thinks he may make use of it too*


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

This is still the best build ever. Where in Ontario are you at Langer?


----------



## Langer

When you cut one Prometheus fan down - two spring up on their place. You're sacrifices will not have gone unnoticed. lol.

Thanks everyone - updates soon. I've been busy.

I'm in Georgetown.


----------



## Lord Xeb

I think I just came







AMAZING, may I repeat, AMAZING case mod! This is the best damn thing I have ever seen and probably will see. Also, I am mad that you didn't get the Zonda. Kick ass car even though your current one will beat it. It is still DEAD ASS SEXY!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Oh I almost forgot to say:

There is more happiness in my pants now than there ever was in the 19 years I have ever been alive... I am just plainly without words.

Sorry for the double post. Mods, feel free to delete if need be!


----------



## superon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Oh I almost forgot to say:

There is more jiz in my pants now than there ever was in the sperm banks of the world... I am just plainly without words.

Although I agree with you in principle that this is just a disgustingly awesome build -- you just put a fairly disgusting picture in my head that I'm trying to rid myself of as I type.


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot!!

Today I added another 144 pcs to the list.

I spent the past 5-hrs using a mini 22mm pipe cutter to fabricate 144x 17mm long spacers.








My hands are now crippled and blistered.

I used some old copper pipe I had laying around - the scratches and corrosion made the job about 10x harder than it needed to be.

The spacers were cut from 10mm OD copper pipe and will be used 72per side to keep the copper fins evenly distributed.

Here are the fins in question:
*click for big*


Here's a really quick *Teaser:*

























Thanks for reading - tune in soon.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

that's a ... that's a.... man it's awesome...


----------



## Brutuz

Very nice.


----------



## Langer

Here are some detail shots showing the pain in the ass that was.

Here's the making-of the spacers:

First up some dimensions:

















Here are the tools involved:









The stages of construction - because I used a displacement style cutter I'm left with a large burr on the edge. I used a countersink bit to ream out the inner edge.

















Note the funky looking tool on the right.









I made this little device using some plastic washers, some old hardware, a micro nut driver, and a broken dremel bit. (The nut driver was replaced with a drill for most of the sanding). When you tighten the screw the rubber expands ans holds the spacer nice and firmly to make sanding easier:









Repeat process 144 times... and as my joints stiffened and as the blisters grew in number I soon learned to loathe these items:


----------



## mfb412

ouch

hopefully your injuries wont keep your (magnificent) work from being done


----------



## loop0001

real sorry about the injuries, gosh thats harsh.


----------



## Mikezilla

Wow...I was just wondering when you were going to work on the base.


----------



## kwudude

Got some Brasso with you? lol.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sorry to here about your injuries. Go and put some salve on them and wrap them with some bandaids or non-sticks and guaz. Also, if you soak them in a solution of water and salt (about the saltiness of the ocean) and soak your hands in there for about 10-15mins. That will help with the healing. Then dry them really good and wrap them again.


----------



## Langer

Thanks guys.
If I hadn't pushed my physical limits on my poor hands enough this week...
I was trying to remove the inner burrs on 1 last errant spacer.
I had already disassembled my little assembly line and figured I could just hold onto it.
This method worked on the first end of the spacer - making it razor sharp in the process.
The second side grabbed the countersink bit and drove itself into my hand.
Specifically it got to the 'pad of fat' on the palm, at the base of the index finger.
The result... I took a nice core sample of my hand. OW!

==== Morning ====

No breaks...I can honestly barely move my left wrist and my joints on my right hand are all but seized but there's work to be done.

There are 25fins along each side of the case, 50 total.
Each fin has 3 holes for support rods.
Each hole had to be drilled larger...
If not enough I had to step my hole size 3x to ensure they remained centered...
That which makes for a total of *450* holes. 
Then -oh yes there's a 'then'- to clean the edges of each hole I had to go at them with a countersink bit (on both sides of the fin no less) which makes for another *300* 'holes'.

To wrap it up - last night I made a whopping *750* 'drills' and needed to cycle my 12v DeWalt battery 6xtimes.

For now I'm going to soak my hands. I've been working at it all night. More progress later I'm going to rest for a couple hours.

==== Afternoon ====

I ordered another sheet of copper this morning as well.
The weight of the pieces would be far too great if I went ahead and cut them from the 1/8" plate I have now.

You'll note that my latest part revisions focused on copper layered over carbon fiber... well there's method to this madness.

I'm going to now use 1/16th inch copper plate (48"x48") to fabricate my parts - and it'll be reinforced from behind with carbon fiber where necessary. This works two ways structurally and most definitely aesthetically as well. This will also half the weight of those parts.

==== Evening ====

Spacers are all complete now - they have been given a coat of Varathane and are currently drying. Pics will follow tomorrow - or soon after.

I ordered a special gauge of threaded rod. 1/32" larger than the ID of my spacers.
I put the rods in my drill and filed them to the exact size of the spacer ID.

The size of the holes I drilled in the carbon fiber fins is 1/32" under the ID of the spacers.
This means that I actually have the "thread" the rod into the fins and the copper spacers fit between.

I did a test fit before I cleaned and painted the spacers - the fit is so perfect that it becomes quite a pain in the ass to assemble. 0 tolerance. =)

I estimate 4-5solid days on this fin assembly (from cutouts, to cleanup) but I'm very pleased with the results.

Thanks for reading... much more to come. Copper arrives Wednesday.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

wednesday....







perfect...
one day more to make some BBQ to see the stuff


----------



## Mikezilla

Wow, man...When we demand MOAR, we don't mean hurt yourself in the process. Great work. *Bows down to Langer*


----------



## Lord Xeb

Moar!


----------



## loop0001

dont keep yourself injured man
dedication is great, but dont make this build a punishment








always rootin for ya tho!


----------



## Langer

You see I'm moving to Vancouver to go to School.
I leave on the 27th.
School Starts on the 3rd.
I don't even have an apartment for my first month (May) - I'll be living in a hotel.
What this means - I need to get all my major fabrication done before I leave/ship my stuff.
I'm not going t have access to my shop for over a year, and for the next month I wont even have a place to do simple fabrication.
...therein lies the reasoning behind my haste, and willingness to push forward regardless.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


You see I'm moving to Vancouver to go to School.
I leave on the 27th.
School Starts on the 3rd.
I don't even have an apartment for my first month (May) - I'll be living in a hotel.
What this means - I need to get all my major fabrication done before I leave/ship my stuff.
I'm not going t have access to my shop for over a year, and for the next month I wont even have a place to do simple fabrication.
...therein lies the reasoning behind my haste, and willingness to push forward regardless.


So you're saying this wont be done for another year? MOAR!


----------



## Lord Xeb

D: that sucks man!


----------



## Langer

No...Im sayng it'll be done in a few weeks.
lol, there is no sucking.


----------



## loop0001

vancouver BC ?? if so cool! you'll be just north of me









good explanation for the haste too lol
schooling as in college?

well good luck with it all, hopin you wont completely leave ocn








tho im sure you will have internet access (or at least i hope lol)


----------



## bstew

Absolutely astounding, as usual. Good luck with your injuries and finishing!


----------



## ML Infamous

Looks great,

So will the build you hinted at a few times with the 4 CPUs, be pushed back due to the move?


----------



## Syrillian

So... if you need someone to watch over your fabrication area while you are away, I know of a person that would be willing to do so for free...

*nudge-nudge, wink-wink*


----------



## Langer

Questions in order received, lol:
1)Vancouver BC, yes.
2)I'm going to complete my third degree. =)
3)Of course there will be internet... I don't travel to places that don't offer web access - jeeze... scary thought, how do you get on eBay?
Next build goes on as planned. =)
Sorry mate, the shop is rented by a friend (I actually rent it out right now, but I still have 100% free range of course).

Today I did some polishing.

First up... I NEED to share today's discovery:
I went to Canadian Tire today looking for some more Tremclad anti-oxidation clear cloat.
While looking I found a product called Tarn-X... and this stuff is unreal!
It's only 8.99 for LOTS, it has the consistency of rubbing alcohol and it smells like death.
{edit}"That lovely stink is thiourea. This is probably what your piss would smell like if you were a sulfur-based organism and not a carbon-based one." -Rubidium{/edit}

Here's my little demo.
BEFORE:








AFTER: (elapsed time... 1second)









Unreal, eh? I know you wont believe it until you see it, so I took a video with my berry:
VIMEO.COM VIDEO LINK

===
*note: I'm not finished polishing yet, but I wanted to get the pics in before the sun went down*.

Here are some *incomplete* results:

























































and before I forget, here are the fin spacers drying:

















Thanks for reading, tune in soon for more.


----------



## loop0001

must be 10% of ontario's copper right there...


----------



## whe3ls

you didnt know about tarn-x its well known in the states its good for silver too


----------



## loop0001

oh i know it, i just havent used it.. lol no need to yet


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


oh i know it, i just havent used it.. lol no need to yet


i wasnt talking to you





















. i didnt feel like quoting that post. my grandma used it to clean her silver stuff and copper pots all the time


----------



## loop0001

oh whoops!! my bad...totally misread who posted that..


----------



## ltulod

I can't wait for this project to get done, so I can copy it







or just have Langer do it for me.


----------



## whe3ls

Quote:



Originally Posted by *loop0001*


oh whoops!! my bad...totally misread who posted that..


its kewl.


----------



## ML Infamous

That's insane, the blocks look great though


----------



## NrGx

Absolute brilliance. Probably the best thread I have ever seen on OCN.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sorry man. I will stop.

Now Langer, I want to let you know you are one hell of a jack of all trades. You remind me a person my step dad knows. He is able to do anything and knows a lot about everything. Ask him something, he might know something about it. This guy is like a genius but he works with computers all day and does things that others would dream of. This guy has an imagination out of this world and can fix things like they were mear toys that lost a wheel.

You sir, remind me of this person.

By any chance do you know of a personal that goes by the last name Lane?

Keep the juice going man. You are certainly one hell of a person in my books.


----------



## Langer

Jeeeze... this stuff is unreal.

150years of rust and grime... gone in 5 mins.


----------



## loop0001

whoaa......







that tank is....near clean!!


----------



## Indignity

But the smell!!!!

It's like rotten eggs but they sure did get the formula right









Good luck with everything Langer! Oh, and as long as Syrillian gets to watch the work area, can I watch the GN?


----------



## Bindusar

There's one drawback to Tarn-X...the material treated with it (at least silver does this) will tarnish faster the next time and/or is more prone to tarnishing.

This stuff has been around forever...I think my grandma even used it on her good silver. That is where it got its consumer start, taking the tarnish off of household items made of silver.


----------



## kwudude

Hey! Langer has Silvo! 
Best iPod polisher ever.


----------



## superon

D-damn. I don't think I've ever salivated over a metal in my life... until now.

Keep it up man, I check this thread everyday to see your amazing progress on an amazing example of craftsmanship.


----------



## prracer6

WOW. Thats crazy


----------



## wastedtime

SHINY!!!!!!









The waterblocks look amazing Langer.. keep up the great work


----------



## Lord Xeb

NICE! That stuff is awesome but I have heard about it for a while.


----------



## Langer

Thanks for all the support guys, I'm in a rush otherwise I'd thank you individually.

Parts ready for a coat of anti-oxidization clear enamel. Permanent bling anyone?

























A great deal more copper pron coming tomorrow. Tomorrow is a new day with new parts to share. =)


----------



## loop0001

rofl "permanent bling"


----------



## Langer

And cheaper than a gold tooth.









{edit} at least I think... It works out to be ~762.02US... what's a gold tooth cost? {/edit}


----------



## Lord Xeb

AWESOME! Keep it coming Langer!


----------



## bstew

All that copper in one place is simply stunning. This is the best build in the history of the world.


----------



## p0isonapple

I want to make love to this thread.


----------



## mfb412

Jizzed in my pants  



 
my reaction when i saw all that copper


----------



## loop0001

mmk..im saying it now
i hope that damn video dies....


----------



## kwudude

YouTube - Jizz In My Pants - Nerd Remix


----------



## Brutuz

TheLonelyIsland is more over-rated than Halo 3, less fun/entertaining too.


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Hey man nice build, as you know I live in Toronto and if I don't see any updates someone's gonna be at your doorstep lol.

EDIT: And I too jizzed in my pants, as you see I'm smiling <----


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< I wish I lived in toronto.... I live in Columbus, Ohio D:


----------



## Langer

....MUCH PROGRESS TO SHARE.... after I've rested.

I've been awake and up since Thursday!
At 12:30 Thursday I went to the shop to finish the fabrication on the parts needed to assemble Prometheus.
It's 9:22PM on Saturday now... I got home about 8mins ago.
For the last 3 days I've had more problems and setbacks than I thought to be conceivably possible.
Countless frustrating hours of MASSIVE problems later I'm done (but an LCD monitor took one for the team during my fits of rage, Hahaha)
I haven't slept more than 4hrs (becuase I passed out when I sat down... lol), and all I've eaten is a dry unsatisfying plain bagel.

I'M EXHAUSTED AND ABSOLUTELY STARVING (I'm about 10mins away from having a distended stomach methinks)

Here's the low-down now:
ALL THE COPPER AND CARBON PARTS ARE CUT. 
I am 100% complete all the Carbon components.
All that needs be done now is to debur and file the copper, then have it bent to shape.
The next couple days I'll take care of that... then I'll pack everything up and have it shipped to BC.
If you're wondering why I'd do that; it's because I'll be moving to Vancouver this week (I'm located in Toronto currently).
That means fabrication will be done this week - FINAL assembly happens next week.
THAT MEANS.... PROMETHEUS WILL BE RUNNING IN A FEW SHORT WEEKS.

I was supposed to be complete before moving to BC... but a couple people and many 'things' prevented that.

*AFTER TWEAKING AND SOFTWARE ADJUSTMENTS - 100% COMPLETION IS SCHEDULED FOR MAY 31ST. (this time the date is absolute).*


----------



## ModoeXtreme

DAMN! BC is so lucky







. I hope you like it there man maybe better weather unlike here it was like sunny and then at 5 was like a massive hurricane wat da ****?!!? lol.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
....MUCH PROGRESS TO SHARE.... after I've rested.

I've been awake and up since Thursday!
At 12:30 Thursday I went to the shop to finish the fabrication on the parts needed to assemble Prometheus.
It's 9:22PM on Saturday now... I got home about 8mins ago.
For the last 3 days I've had more problems and setbacks than I thought to be conceivably possible.
Countless frustrating hours of MASSIVE problems later I'm done (but an LCD monitor took one for the team during my fits of rage, Hahaha)
I haven't slept more than 4hrs (becuase I passed out when I sat down... lol), and all I've eaten is a dry unsatisfying plain bagel.

I'M EXHAUSTED AND ABSOLUTELY STARVING (I'm about 10mins away from having a distended stomach methinks)

Here's the low-down now:
ALL THE COPPER AND CARBON PARTS ARE CUT.
I am 100% complete all the Carbon components.
All that needs be done now is to debur and file the copper, then have it bent to shape.
The next couple days I'll take care of that... then I'll pack everything up and have it shipped to BC.
If you're wondering why I'd do that; it's because I'll be moving to Vancouver this week (I'm located in Toronto currently).
That means fabrication will be done this week - FINAL assembly happens next week.
THAT MEANS.... PROMETHEUS WILL BE RUNNING IN A FEW SHORT WEEKS.

I was supposed to be complete before moving to BC... but a couple people and many 'things' prevented that.

*AFTER TWEAKING AND SOFTWARE ADJUSTMENTS - 100% COMPLETION IS SCHEDULED FOR MAY 31ST. (this time the date is absolute).*

I'll hold you too that date. I will, I will.







Great work


----------



## Langer

I know... what was up with that sideways rain thing? I was just getting used to the warm sun. (well... I enjoyed looking at the sun while cutting my parts, hahaha).

C'mon... would I do that to you?

Here's a general hodge-podge of the work in progress... too tired to organize or caption.







































































































































*I knew I should have paid extra for instructions... It's been so long now; how the hell does all this fit together again?*

















Tune in soon, more on the way.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Lookin' good man. Lookin' good!


----------



## procpuarie

Wow. I wish I was still at your house looking at it







. Yes, I went to his house two weeks ago







.

EDIT: I should come over again to look at it. Maybe..


----------



## Langer

I'll be gone monday mate, and tomorrow is going to be a really f*cking busy day - like I need it.

I forgot... I took some videos so that you too can feel my pain, lol. I'll up them tomorrow.

As a point of reference, it took nearly 2mins to cut each "slot" on the front:









Bedtime now. See you tomorrow.


----------



## procpuarie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


I'll be gone monday mate, and tomorrow is going to be a really f*cking busy day - like I need it.

I forgot... I took some videos so that you too can feel my pain, lol. I'll up them tomorrow.

As a point of reference, it took nearly 2mins to cut each "slot" on the front:









Bedtime now. See you tomorrow.










yeah I wasn't really going to come. too much biking..


----------



## Lige

It looks so sexy, and I wish I could buy this from you, but I know two things:

1) You will not be selling this after you make it, if you do, not for a long time to come.
2) I will never have the money to afford this.

You sir, deserve another rep even though I already gave you one for this thread.


----------



## Rajb1031

Oh my...

Hold on for a sec guys, I have to go back 40 pages and pick up my jaw....

Truely amazing!!! By far the best design/build I have EVER SEEN! Keep up the great work my friend.

EDIT: I think I lost my scrolling finger somewhere in here too... lol


----------



## Sullivan

This is a really nice build, you put great effort into it.

GJ!


----------



## Brutuz

Awesomeness, I can't wait for this to be done.


----------



## whe3ls

freakin, sweet. id say take your time, just dont f**k up


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

don't even know what to say about those last pics.


----------



## Langer

How about - "DAMN!"? haha

As mentioned yesterday... videos:

This first video shows just how long it takes to cut out 1 single slot on the front panel. There's something like 50 fins on the front panel alone. 
*VIDEO 1*

This one shows the cutout for the MatrixOrbital Typhoon GX that will be mounted tot eh back of the case. It's sole purpose will be to scroll thanks to sponsors and supporters.
*VIDEO 2*

Here we have the SSD mount - note the extensive amount of burring going on. Fear not the burring only happens badly on the trailing edge, I setup the cut direction so that the trailing edge always falls on the scrap and not on my parts. This doesn't make for perfection, because I had to guesstimate the proper settings and method for cutting copper, but it does make life a little easier.
*VIDEO 3*

I took this video to show the Carbon Cutting process. The Carbon is cut much slower (10in/min, compared to the 100in/min used for copper) and also it's cut in a single pass. I have lots of experience with cutting Carbon - it's easy for me to get a perfect burr free edge every time.
*VIDEO 4*

Thanks for watching. Tune in soon.
-jesse


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

I really should come out and see this thing, but transportation is limited. I have been in "awe" since the first pics.


----------



## bstew

I honestly don't know how to react to those pictures...


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bstew*


I honestly don't know how to react to those pictures...


jizz in my pants?


----------



## Langer

Someone introduced me to the My Brute Flash game today.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *My Brute*

Insert a name to create your own Brute. You will be able to fight against other Brutes in the arena and recruit new pupils. Gain experience and fight tough in the ranking to become... THE BRUTE!


I just signed up and it's really easy... somewhat addicting as well.

Click here-> *prometheuscu.mybrute.com*
Make a fighter and take me on.

I think many of you will actually find it really entertaining as I have.

Enjoy - I know I am. Hahaha.

(what's with the addicting nature of Flash games?)


----------



## Lord Xeb

lol wut?


----------



## Langer

Hahaha, well done man.

I have a bet going that I can hit 100 pupil in 24hrs - I NEED YOUR HELP.

You can help by clicking below and making a Brute - the fights are automated so it only takes a couple mins.
*prometheuscu.mybrute.com*

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
Hahaha, well done man.

I have a bet going that I can hit 100 pupil in 24hrs - I NEED YOUR HELP.

You can help by clicking below and making a Brute - the fights are automated so it only takes a couple mins.
*prometheuscu.mybrute.com*

Thanks again everyone!

DAMN IT! Their doin maintenance


----------



## ModoeXtreme

Haha I made u a level 8!


----------



## Langer

Everything is packed up and ready to go now. We'll pick this up next week in BC. =)

for now... more Flash games are in order:
Thanks to everyone who signed up on my behalf - the game is really addicting isn't it? It's a good thing that they limit the mayhem to a few mins a day.

I managed to loose the bet by a margin of only 2.... I got to 98pupil in 24hrs, which is pretty impressive IMO (albeit I have no basis for comparison, lol).









I'm going to start a clan when I hit level 10 - so if you find yourself interested in this little flash time waster then watch this space and join my clan when the time comes.

For those of you who haven't joined in on the fun - give it a whirl:
*prometheuscu.mybrute.com*


----------



## Mikezilla

Rofl.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

we look forward to your return and some more updates


----------



## Brutuz

I really hate mybrute and how on every forum, people are trying to get you to do theirs... But it was worth doing it this time









Can't wait for next week now.


----------



## Langer

Thanks guys.

Still waiting on my possessions to be shipped from Toronto. They're supposed to be here Friday... which means they'll probably be here Monday/Tuesday.


----------



## disturbed211

Langer
you really are every where arent you
you wouldnt be trying to rule the world with Prometheus would you?


----------



## mfb412

i can has update? bumpassaurus rex has just taken a bite out of this thread


----------



## Mikezilla

Oh my, where's my update?

BUMP!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Update now before i seek you out and beat you with a dead horse shoe!!!!!!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb* 
Update now before i seek you out and beat you with a dead horse shoe!!!!!!

I like the way you think.


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< DO IT NOW DAMMOT! *readies dead horse shoe*


----------



## InfernoReaper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
Langer, the name reminds me of Prometheus and Bob


















anyone remember it?









OOH! Me! Me!


----------



## loop0001

goodness guys...calm, this guy is way freaking busy, it may be a long time before he is able to even touch the copper of this build...just have to wait


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *loop0001* 
goodness guys...calm, this guy is way freaking busy, it may be a long time before he is able to even touch the copper of this build...just have to wait

We know we know, but even if Langer can't work on it, other people who haven't seen this build yet can read the hundreds of posts.


----------



## nategr8ns

wait, 18 pages later and its not done?
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
The suspense has been killing me and my ISP







.

It looks amaazing so far! I love the Carbon Fiber, the tube/wire sleeving, the custom electronics work, EVERYTHING!
I want to learn how to program an LED controller like that. How much did that thing cost?


----------



## Langer

Thanks for the concern, let me assure you that all is well - I did fracture a rib in to places... but it's not slowing me down any.
I haven't had a computer set up in my hotel until today - and I try and dedicate my school time to scholastic pursuits.

My possessions arrive weds this week and I only just today had the opportunity to dive into the boxes.
Only damage: The Styrofoam cooling tank for my still got crushed, and the worst thing that could possibly happen (not really but I'm still incredibly pissed off) the decals on my mint-condition 1982 Bianchi Pro Limited -my bicycle- got scratched in transit!!! If it's not apparent... I love my bike, and I spent a very long time tracking down all the parts to assemble it.

I'm a mad man at school - I make sure I'm there 12-18hrs a day, never fail. I really enjoy what I study, and Love the atmosphere (Digital Design at Vancouver Film School, for those wondering).
I'm a bit of a keener because I want to graduate with honors... and hopefully be able to study under one of my Photoshop idols.

The boring crap out of the way...

My first task will be to file all this copper - get'r bent - then assembly will begin.

I'll be back at it and full force over the coming weeks, expect updates and what I'm sure will be large piles of copper filings strewn about my hotel (sorry Hyat!) soon.
Also I can offer some killer videos now that I have access to VancouverFilmSchools amazing production facilities and HD cameras.

Tune in soon.
-Jesse


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Thanks for the concern, let me assure you that all is well - I did fracture a rib in to places... but it's not slowing me down any.
I haven't had a computer set up in my hotel until today - and I try and dedicate my school time to scholastic pursuits.

My possessions arrive weds this week and I only just today had the opportunity to dive into the boxes.
Only damage: The Styrofoam cooling tank for my still got crushed, and the worst thing that could possibly happen (not really but I'm still incredibly pissed off) the decals on my mint-condition 1982 Bianchi Pro Limited -my bicycle- got scratched in transit!!! If it's not apparent... I love my bike, and I spent a very long time tracking down all the parts to assemble it.

I'm a mad man at school - I make sure I'm there 12-18hrs a day, never fail. I really enjoy what I study, and Love the atmosphere (Digital Design at Vancouver Film School, for those wondering).
I'm a bit of a keener because I want to graduate with honors... and hopefully be able to study under one of my Photoshop idols.

The boring crap out of the way...

My first task will be to file all this copper - get'r bent - then assembly will begin.

I'll be back at it and full force over the coming weeks, expect updates and what I'm sure will be large piles of copper filings strewn about my hotel (sorry Hyat!) soon.
Also I can offer some killer videos now that I have access to VancouverFilmSchools amazing production facilities and HD cameras.

Tune in soon.
-Jesse


Heal up!
Honestly, I didn't find any of that boring. Do you have pics of the bike, I'm curious about it now. The still can easily be fixed right?
I like copper a lot! By the way, do you mind helping me out with building a loop? PM me if you have the time. Don't worry about it if you can't.

I'm looking forward to updates!


----------



## Langer

I can post pics of the bike later sure.
The damage is isolated to one side, and there's minimal damage to the paint.
The tick is that I had a guy in Australia produce these decals for me to match the impossible to find originals (there weren't any extras made...) and it wasn't cheap.

I can help if you email me{a}jesselang{.}ca


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
I can post pics of the bike later sure.
The damage is isolated to one side, and there's minimal damage to the paint.
The tick is that I had a guy in Australia produce these decals for me to match the impossible to find originals (there weren't any extras made...) and it wasn't cheap.

I can help if you email me{a}jesselang{.}ca

When you say "wasn't cheap" what do you mean?

I'll drop you a line at some point.


----------



## Langer

By that I meant that it cost a considerable amount of coinage to get a set of custom decals made, on the other side of the world no less... by a man who specializes in such things.


----------



## Lord Xeb

FINALLY YOU ACTUALLY FREAKING POST IN HERE!!!!! <.< How are you holding up in the hotel man?


----------



## Mikezilla

Bump.


----------



## Aaron_Henderson

Sorry to hear about your bike man. Have you tried sourcing new decals for it? I know you can get a lot of the older bike decals if they have any sort of significance. I ordered some 1990 World Champoinship decals for my GT I am building. Hard to say if you'll be able to find them but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Good luck man.


----------



## mfb412

well langer , good luck


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
By that I meant that it cost a considerable amount of coinage to get a set of custom decals made, on the other side of the world no less... by a man who specializes in such things.









That man sounds cool!

Good luck getting the bike sorted.
Hope to see the build come along when you have the time







.


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

Amazing build.........!

On a side note: Welcome to Vancouver








I live here as well, if theres anything you need help with IE, how to get somewhere, just ask me


----------



## Lord Xeb

<.< Where us Langler?

UPDATE NOW BEFORE I BEAT YOU WITH A DEAD TROUT!!!!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lord Xeb*


<.< Where us Langler?

UPDATE NOW BEFORE I BEAT YOU WITH A DEAD TROUT!!!!


Now now, calm down. He'll update when he can.


----------



## Lord Xeb

Sure, thats what they all say *rolls eyes* But in the end it is just another plot to brain wash us all into being a minion!


----------



## =GzR=SmokeyDevil

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


By that I meant that it cost a considerable amount of coinage to get a set of custom decals made, on the other side of the world no less... by a man who specializes in such things.










Did you have any insurance on it?
Just a thought....

oh, were you planning on bending copper pipe for the watercooling or was it only the plating/covers that you were doing?


----------



## exnihilo

Saw an inkjet decal kit at HobbyLobby yesterday. Make your own man!

Check 01

Check 02

cg


----------



## KingCuddles

Come on update pl0x


----------



## linford585

My first post here, and subscribed :O

Wonder if anything is wrong?


----------



## Etra1n

well is moving i believe. moving into a different house can take months to settle into. banter and whining will not hasten this process.

I love the work and I'm excited to see some progress


----------



## Lord Xeb

Do an update please!


----------



## Zippit

*cough*we want updates*cough*


----------



## Lord Xeb

Updates


----------



## Langer

I'm still alive, and still working on prometheus with every spare breath.

I've been up to many things... short films, editing an indy picture, shooting a pin-up girl calendar, several websites, and school ass well; too many projects for just one post.

This week I made 2 orders for this project, orders of forgotten things. Which means the end is extremely f*cking neigh.

I'll be back soon, and with reinvigorated haste.

I'm actually STILL living in a hotel, I've been too busy to do the condo hunt thing.

tune in soon.
-Jesse


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


I'm still alive, and still working on prometheus with every spare breath.

I've been up to many things... short films, editing an indy picture, shooting a pin-up girl calendar, several websites, and school ass well; too many projects for just one post.

This week I made 2 orders for this project, orders of forgotten things. Which means the end is extremely f*cking neigh.

I'll be back soon, and with reinvigorated haste.

I'm actually STILL living in a hotel, I've been too busy to do the condo hunt thing.

tune in soon.
-Jesse


It's about freaking time. Don't work yourself too hard man, you'll regret it. Glad to see you're still alive.


----------



## Lord Xeb

JESUS! HE ACTUALLY POSTS! Damn specter >.> Glad to see your still breathing. Please with all honesty, DO NOT OVERWORK YOUSELF! Also, give me some pics of the pin up <.<


----------



## Langer




----------



## Zippit

Bleg! shes not even pretty.


----------



## Langer

i disagree (the attire is very retro, in the spirit of the pin-up girl heritage)


----------



## Lord Xeb

*pukes* sorry man but 1940s-1950s is not my style....


----------



## Langer

shes in playboy... so i cant be wrong.


----------



## CJRhoades

Just read though 75 pages lol... seriously the *best* looking build I've ever seen. Can't wait 'till it's finished =)

+rep


----------



## grahamcrackuh

This is one of the most impressive undertakings I have ever witnessed in my life. This competes with noah and his ****ing ark.

Great job, + rep


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
shes in playboy... so i cant be wrong.

just cause someones in playboy doesn't make them hot

now when megan fox is nude in playboy...


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
just cause someones in playboy doesn't make them hot

now when megan fox is nude in playboy...









*bow chicka bow wow*


----------



## Etra1n

transformers 2 should've been called Megan Fox 2

anyway I think she is pretty. I'm not a fan of the plastic playboy look so I think she is nice to look at, nice jugs


----------



## Ramzinho

@K10 +1... agree

@ Langer... Man i just read the whole 75 pages and can i say... 8 month of work on a build.. that must be the most time anyone ever spend working on his build..

I have to say.. man you are an artist and this case will win the mod of the year.. actually the mod of two years. 09 and 08

i just wish you don't overwork yourself.. and i can't wait to see this project finished.

Good luck and have a nice time.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Megan Fox is as overrated as Jessica Alba was.


you are overrated

give megan fox a strawberry and we will all be pleased


----------



## Langer

I'm a sorry excuse for a film student apparently... I had to google to see who megan fox was.

In my defense... michael bay is a tool who makes horrid films (all flesh no beef).


----------



## Lord Xeb

LOL. Don't worry about it. Does PrometheusCU actually run ATM? Or is it still in the construction phase?


----------



## bnuiransder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K10*


Megan Fox is as overrated as Jessica Alba was.


Exactly. I dont get it.


----------



## Langer

no mate Prometheus isn't running... hasn't been up for nearly a year now methinks haha.

I have a quad opty machine for my day to day right now, my new eeePC 1008ha @2.2ghz for my mobile goodness.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
I'm a sorry excuse for a film student apparently... I had to google to see who megan fox was.

In my defense... michael bay is a tool who makes horrid films (all flesh no beef).

the transformers movies are good, at least admit that ._.


----------



## Langer

no thanks.









you want a real masterpiece - check out "Youth Without Youth" for starters.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


no thanks.









you want a real masterpiece - check out "Youth Without Youth" for started.



have you even seen revenge of the fallen?


----------



## Langer

yup, went to the premiere... it was horrible.

As an effects artist, i was nothing short of awe struck, but from a film theory perspective it was an embarrassment.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


yup, went to the premiere... it was horrible.

As an effects artist, i was nothing short of awe struck, but from a film theory perspective it was an embarrassment.


bah, too learned

i loved the movie


----------



## Etra1n

special effects is why i went to see transformers. the 1st wasnt anything to rant and rave about as a movie but the cgi work is unbelievable


----------



## linford585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


yup, went to the premiere... it was horrible.

As an effects artist, i was nothing short of awe struck, but from a film theory perspective it was an embarrassment.


I thought the movie was awesome from a "hot chicks, giant robots, blow everything up, fun story" kinda way... But I agree with you, stylistically, the movie was really bad... So many things that annoyed me!

But do you really think the special effects were good? I mean... Great for the every day person, but for a multi-million dollar Hollywood film? They were AWFUL! I went to see it in IMAX opening day, and I had a really fun time, but the movie really just wasn't all that great, and many of the special effects (like the jets falling off the exploding cruiser, and the rocks falling off the pyramid) just looked so fake. I want to see a 10/10 Transformers movie. Now THAT would be awesome.

Edit:
Talking about the 2nd movie here.


----------



## Hayday

Awesomeness


----------



## grahamcrackuh

I miss this mod=/


----------



## mfb412

anything new langer?


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*


anything new langer?


This ^


----------



## snow cakes

does it have room for your bed?


----------



## Hayday

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## Lord Xeb

Holy monkey dog gore! Where is it!


----------



## mfb412

my oeptdat3z 
where R they!!??!


----------



## Hayday

^.^
do want more


----------



## oliverw92

i don't know what to say... the last 3 hours reading this thread have been awe inspiring and unbelievable! so worth the time i just lost! i can't believe it. take your time man, but any updates will be appreciated!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
i don't know what to say... the last 3 hours reading this thread have been awe inspiring and unbelievable! so worth the time i just lost! i can't believe it. take your time man, but any updates will be appreciated!


I have been waiting for an update for about 2 weeks and nothing D: He has a busy life and has money.... I have a busy life but no money since I am in college.........


----------



## Conspiracy

wow amazing build and cool cars u got there as well cant wait to see what u make next


----------



## Langer

Hello all, and greetings.
I'm afraid my $100,000 education is taking precedence over this little project.

Its been my intent for several weeks to post an update - but time doesn't play fare.

Prometheus still excites me and it's far from a chore, I've been purchasing bits for it periodically but I don't want to sacrifice any opportunities during my studies. Not to mention the fact that financing doesn't come as readily to a student as it did a few months ago when I was working.

On another note - I've recently (yesterday) completed the production which has been sapping my time away from Prometheus these past months. This will translate into further progress on the modding front soon - I'll be sure to document my work here for you all.

Let it be said -again- that I won't be walking away from this project!
I've never abandoned any project I've undertaken and I sure as **** wont start with Prometheus.

It's merely an issue of time and priorities - as much as I would LOVE to mod every day. The way I see it; 1 more year of dedicated, focused, hard work in school will ensure me a lifetime of prosperity... and I cannot let anything (even something as exciting, and fun as Prometheus) get in the way of that.

I'm sure you understand. Take solace in the knowledge that this project WILL come to a close sooner than later (lets just hope clients stop offering me obscene amounts of money to pull my focus away from modding - hahaha).


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Well said, sir! You've obviously got your priorities straight...

That being said, we are still jumping up and down and going slightly insane with anticipation!


----------



## mfb412

langer posted


----------



## Mikezilla




----------



## Lord Xeb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Hello all, and greetings.
I'm afraid my $100,000 education is taking precedence over this little project.

Its been my intent for several weeks to post an update - but time doesn't play fare.

Prometheus still excites me and it's far from a chore, I've been purchasing bits for it periodically but I don't want to sacrifice any opportunities during my studies. Not to mention the fact that financing doesn't come as readily to a student as it did a few months ago when I was working.

On another note - I've recently (yesterday) completed the production which has been sapping my time away from Prometheus these past months. This will translate into further progress on the modding front soon - I'll be sure to document my work here for you all.

Let it be said -again- that I won't be walking away from this project!
I've never abandoned any project I've undertaken and I sure as **** wont start with Prometheus.

It's merely an issue of time and priorities - as much as I would LOVE to mod every day. The way I see it; 1 more year of dedicated, focused, hard work in school will ensure me a lifetime of prosperity... and I cannot let anything (even something as exciting, and fun as Prometheus) get in the way of that.

I'm sure you understand. Take solace in the knowledge that this project WILL come to a close sooner than later (lets just hope clients stop offering me obscene amounts of money to pull my focus away from modding - hahaha).


I fully understand where you are coming from. Nice to see you are still around <.< I thought you died or something.


----------



## Shiryu_Libra

It's Alive!!!


----------



## Langer

Hello once again one and all!
In case you forgot... here's one of my later concept sketches for this mod.


I'm proud to say that I once again come before you bearing images.

The quality is sub-par, but when I have the time I'll assemble a great deal of pics using my new camera with some proper studio lighting.

Without further ado...

An overview shot showing the new fittings and One of Two reservoirs installed.
























You can see the res is hard piped out from the top port on the mosfet block.
I fabricated a rear mount which can be slotted onto the fan guard.
There is a large gap between the res and the rear mount because I haven't installed the spacers which I cut from carbon which are intended to replicate the 'finned' design of the AquaTube reservoir from AquaCopmuter.
The front of the res actually hangs on the PSU shroud. I'm going to make a small slit in the PSU shroud in which a carbon peg can be slotted. 
It took a shockingly long time to conceptualize and install - I'm very pleased. The second res will be mounted directly across the case - parallel - mounted to the copper drive bay shroud.

Here is the top fan guard - the slot is for an e-sata port connected to the Pico-ITX. The filing on this piece is still rough.

















Here is the nearly completed modded mac keyboard, complete with carbon bottom.

















As mentioned above, there are new fittings... I decided to go black nickel and copper. All the new stuff is 3/8" and came across the pond from Aquatuning.de.
Here's a small sampling.

























New dust filters, also from aquatuning.

















An SLI adapter to clean the plumbing on the graphics cards. This will require me to mod my customized "PrometheusCU edition" covers... wish me luck

































Here are some quick shots of the copper parts, many still unfiled, all still unbent, all still very sexy IMO.

































































To conclude this teaser, here is - another - mock-up of the base.

























*Thanks for your patience one and all, I hope you've enjoyed this taste of things to come...
I'll be back soon - and often - but until then, see you 'round the ether.*


----------



## Syrillian

Incredible you are.


----------



## reedo

omg this is a great big pile of copper plated win


----------



## Langer

*solid copper win (minus the fittings, of course).


----------



## reedo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Langer* 
*solid copper win (minus the fittings, of course).

























i will pm you with the address you can send the finished product to


----------



## imadude10

Wow This build is EPIC. The thread is so long. I saw it on the "recent posts" area and now the latest post was 30 minutes ago. Props to you, I don't have near the patience you do. I would want it done in a week.


----------



## Brutuz

Sexy.


----------



## procpuarie

too bad your in Vancouver. i would come over again.


----------



## I_dalder_I

This mod is bursting at the seems with win


----------



## Tank

I just spent the last oh 5 hours maybe reading every last page and let me tell you, i have never been more intrigued and interested in a build until now.

BTW, i now have to sleep on the couch for staying up all night reading in anticipation the final product. cant wait to see it in the end. you were truly on a one track mind to get this done, but alas school does take presidence over these kind of things, but please dont keep us waiting too long.

+ Rep for the awesomeness of this build and your attention to details and keeping such a great work log


----------



## Lord Xeb

Once Langler is done, he is going to win mod of the month for the next year! This PC is really coming together langer, keep up the good work!

And that res is sexy as hell!


----------



## illidan

omg! Langer it's worth waiting for... awesome


----------



## mfb412

i came.


----------



## Langer

Thank you all for the kind words - I'll respond proder in my next update.

For now, I'd like to invite anyone interested in cheap -brand new- fittings to check out my thread in the For Sale/For Trade section:
*Langer's Bitspower BLOWOUT*


----------



## Thedark1337

Wow, finally an update to an epic rig














keep on modding dude


----------



## exnihilo

Awesome, glad you're back!! Can't wait to see what's next.

cg


----------



## startekee

What happened?


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *startekee*


What happened?


someone set up us the bomb


----------



## Zippit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DaMirrorLink* 
someone set up us the bomb

Main screen turn on.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zippit* 
Main screen turn on.

*i know i shouldnt....buuuuuuuut*

We get signal.


----------



## tht-kid

Been a while... Hope everythings ok, any updates?


----------



## tOb3o

ZOMBIE THREAD!!!!!!111!!!1!!1!111one one one

run for your LIVES!

*proceeds to run with arms flailing and screaming...like a lil giiirrrl*


----------



## Crazyman0005

09-09-09

I think i must be missing somthing...

Yes i have just joined and subbed this thread but wowzer... but also... what happened?


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


09-09-09

I think i must be missing somthing...

Yes i have just joined and subbed this thread but wowzer... but also... what happened?


He's a film and animation student. It's very intensive and he hasn't had time.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:

Hey mate. Thanks for the inquiry, it's always nice to be missed.

Prometheus is still very much a reality, unfortunately I began the final push of my post secondary studies last May. And school for me must be, and has been my priority.

The component parts of Prometheus and some other projects are neatly organized and currently occupy the better half of my bedroom.

Luckily there is bright news. In about 40days I'll be done with school and at that time I will once again be dedicating myself fully to the modding cause... For a long time to come.

Rest assured that I've never left a project unfinished, I am a patient young man and I'm prepared to take the time to do it right.

Thanks again mate, and feel free to pass along the word to the forums, in my stead, that I am indeed alive, well, and prospering.

Cheers - Jesse

*To all, this is Langer's response to my inquiry about whether it was still going to happen. Good news, it is.







*


----------



## Syrillian

Yay!


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yay!









That's what I said.


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yay!


----------



## Meta-Prometheus

I like the name you chose langer !!

Very nice work! +rep ! If I could take your rep up to 100 I would!


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *underdog1425*


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## tht-kid

Bring on the end of school...
More amazing progress shall appear!


----------



## Crazyman0005

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Thedark1337*


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Syrillian* 
Yay!










Quote:


Originally Posted by *underdog1425* 

















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Thedark1337* 
























Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazyman0005*


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


----------



## [PWN]Schubie




----------



## Daney

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*


----------



## GOTFrog




----------



## D3TH.GRUNT




----------



## Mikezilla




----------



## Zippit

Whats going on here?


----------



## iandroo888




----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandroo888*


----------



## mfb412

: wheee:










































:w heee:
we're gonna keep on







ing until langer gets back


----------



## underdog1425

Buwhaahaha Syr look what we started xD

edit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mfb412*



















































: wheee:










































:w heee:
we're gonna keep on







ing until langer gets back


----------



## oliverw92




----------



## DaMirrorLink

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


----------



## illidan




----------



## Brutuz

C-c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brutuz* 
C-c-c-c-c-c-combo breaker

Noob


----------



## Lord Xeb




----------



## mfb412

be quiet combo breakers, if we stop







ing langer will never return and proceed to make us make a mess of our pants again

















































: wheee:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Also, subbed. Just read the entire thing.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Need moar copper goodness!


----------



## tht-kid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Need moar copper goodness!


Lots more!


----------



## voklskier4452

been following this since wayyy back on SLIzone.. hopefully some day langer finishes it


----------



## tht-kid

he will i imagine, cant see him getting this far and not carrying on, not with sponsors and whatnot.


----------



## Mikezilla

If you read what I posted a little while back, you'll see that he is going to finish. Good job not reading everything.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mjg1675*


If you read what I posted a little while back, you'll see that he is going to finish. Good job not reading everything.


Ohhhh snap.


----------



## voklskier4452

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mjg1675* 
If you read what I posted a little while back, you'll see that he is going to finish. Good job not reading everything.

I have been following this build log since day 1, i am well aware of langers situation and his vow to finish this project. But please, do continue making yourself look like an idiot


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *voklskier4452*


I have been following this build log since day 1, i am well aware of langers situation and his vow to finish this project. But please, do continue making yourself look like an idiot


Please sir, refrain from being unprofessional.


----------



## spRICE

I'm posting to tell you that we are still interested in this build even if it takes another couple of years


----------



## wildfire99

were still watching &_&


----------



## mfb412

keep on doin it till langer gets back


----------



## Hassasin195

I can't wait to see the finished product!
I'm 15, so I can wait ;P


----------



## -=*HERO*=-

just reaad every page! *cries* no finish!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## Cobain325

Quote:


Originally Posted by *-=*HERO*=-* 
just reaad every page! *cries* no finish!






























Same thing here.
Oh well, few good hours of entertainment.


----------



## mfb412

how dare you stop


----------



## spRICE

It was in his quote lol


----------



## spiderm0nkey

This thread is like eating a chocolate bar and reaching down to grab the last piece, only to find that someone stole the last bit. I was enjoying it so much and looking forward to seeing the finish







At least I get to sub for the home stretch.


----------



## spRICE

From what langer has said, we only have to wait till July


----------



## Etra1n

This thread is like dating a Catholic-virgin model. She's so hot and tempting but you still have no say in when its going down.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Etra1n*


This thread is like dating a Catholic-virgin model. She's so hot and tempting but you still have no say in when its going down.











Brilliant!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Ok that was pretty hilarious LMAO


----------



## Etra1n

wahoo I'm in a sig.

C'mon July










































:whe ee:


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Etra1n* 
wahoo I'm in a sig.

C'mon July










































:whe ee:

You made my day


----------



## Satans_Hell

Ahhh Langer, didn't realise he was a member on here as well. Been following this build since its begginings on the Nvidia SLI Forum









Looking forward to seeing it finished, but I am assuming he will be changing/upgrading the internal hardware as what he lists is way outdated now?


----------



## cs_maan

Sub'd, I love seeing so much shiny copper!

Also what's the song playing in the front page I think I've listened to it a thousand times by now








.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I cannot wait for more updates. This is the greatest custom computer I think I'll ever see.


----------



## spRICE

Well he spent enough money on the build it would be foolish not to upgrade the hardware.


----------



## mfb412

why is everyone stopping?!


----------



## spRICE

IDK

















































: wheee:


----------



## AblueXKRS

ONE!


----------



## Langer

Sorry for the delay folks, however school has recently concluded and I'm back to modding - daily.

Stand-by for a friday update.


----------



## spRICE

YES


----------



## Cobain325

WOOOO. Only been waiting for a week, but still...


----------



## DaMirrorLink

AWESOME Bring on the beast!


----------



## AblueXKRS

: wheee:










































:w heee:










































:wh eee:










































:whe ee:










































:whee e:










































:wheee :









MOAR MOAR MOAR

'nuff said.


----------



## Cindex

Simply looks amazing.... Anyone take a shot on an appraisal on this beast??


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cindex*


Simply looks amazing.... Anyone take a shot on an appraisal on this beast??


A pair of arms and a pair of legs. Also both ears, all your hair, every single tooth, an eye, and the nose. Possibly a lung, a kidney, and half the liver, and for men, probably both balls.


----------



## bootscamp

I've just gone cross eyed







after reading all 88 or so pages of this. and I like









So with the announcement that there will be an update soon,

























































































































































































































Yay


----------



## mfb412

YAAAAAAAY langer is back


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Awesome, suuuuubed


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Wooooo, updates soon!


----------



## o Baby Zeus

Sub'd (2h reading this thread lol), this case is just a work of art and I can't wait to see the final product.

These kind of projects inspire more than words can say, keep up the good work


----------



## Langer

Greetings and Hello fellow modders and enthusiasts.

First I'd like to start off by stating that I'm very sorry for the long wait! I apologize for the hold-up.

Life threw a few curveballs my way, and the Digital Design program at Vancouver Film School is intense; I can count on 1-hand the number of times I was able to go out and have fun this year. The course demands the completion of 81post secondary credits in just 1 year (as a comparison, many of my friends attending University here in Canada are required to complete only about 20credits a year).

Now it's all done and over with, if you'd like some info on where it's taken me check out the about page on my, still developing, website. I don't have much of my latest work on there but the about page should do a good job of summing me up. http://jesselang.ca/about-me

*LETS GET TO IT SHALL WE?*

I am proud to present, for your viewing pleasure, update number 53 in project PrometheusCU
================================================== ================

When we last left off I was rushing to get parts cut in the week before I had to pack-up and move west to Vancouver. At that time I moved into a Hotel for the first 3months, and had 0access to any kind of shop. For the most part, the project has been packed and boxed awaiting completion.

I took it upon myself to take another jab at modding full force back in January/Febuary - however my final project took precedent.

Last firday afternoon I grabbed my files, the rough-cut copper parts, and a comfy spot on the couch and spent the day filing.

Since friday, I've spent every day morning-night filing copper... my inexperience with the CNC router cutting process combined with the increased cutting speed I needed to get the parts done in time yielded very very ****ty edges. Just about each piece has needed between 5-10hrs+ of filing to get perfect, and even then I'm only just finishing the first pass of filing on most parts.

(In trying to land a gig working at Google they gave me a NexusOne to play with - and being that it's the only camera I have at home at the moment: Pictures presented by Google







)

I'll start with some detail images of the edges left by the CNC router:
It looks like a dog breakfast for now, but thankfully they all clean up REALLY nicely.

































Here I've placed the carbon behind the copper as it will be in the end:

























A quick preview of where I'm at with the first pass of filing:

























Here's another mock-up with the carbon:

















I'm just about finished pass 1 on these parts:

























I couldn't leave you without some previews of how the case stands at the moment:

































































































Here's a head-on shot of the drive-bay area showing how the PICO and Pump are to be mounted:








Note the clearance... of 0:








The addition of the reservoirs required the pump be oriented differently, which of-course means cutting something:









Some of you who have been following this project for (how long has it been now?) may recall my former shop and working facilities: PHOTO GALLERY LINK.

Well gone are those days, I'd like to introduce to you my current workshop - from soldering to grinding, drilling to filing this is my home:

























Here's my view of today's gloomy Vancouver weather - it may rain alot here but the sunny days make it more than worthwhile:









Not being one to shy away from a good pun; I want to share with you the location where PrometheusCU has been living for the past year.

This is the wall above the bed in my bedroom - this project has quite literally been looming over my head for the past 9months. It's the last thing I see at night (on the slow nights anyway







) and the first thing I see in the morning. I even had visions of being crushed by faulty Ikea shelving overweighted with copper, which I must admit would have been a pretty good irony.









Sorry again for making you all wait, but I'm pretty sure that most of you will agree with me when I say it was worth it.









*That's all I have for you for now.*
Life is pretty lax for me now. I am doing a lot of consulting for usability and interaction design projects attempting to harness social media - most of which I do from home. In short: I have lots of time for modding now, and I plan on taking advantage of it.

*The next update with be accompanied by a number of surprises - thanks for reading.
Tune in soon.*

*j


----------



## K10

i love you...

I mean great job!


----------



## mfb412

mod of the year.
now.


----------



## Jacka

Welcome back, Jesse.

That hose looks pretty kinky.


----------



## Thedark1337

AWESOME. that case is so win win


----------



## GOTFrog

Yay he's back I'm so happy, love the copper it's so much prettier than Acrylic. And I was thinking that those 2 hose are really kinky, not to be taken with a crooked mind.


----------



## Langer

Thanks a lot for the warm welcoming folks, very much appreciated. And as always the kind words of support are inspiring.

On the topic of kinky tubes:
This is a quick mock-up, and the tubing will sport stainless steel anti kink coils and a layer of nylon multifilament sleeving over top. In the end that will not be an issue.

Here are some very early mock-ups showing a rough result:

























Sorry for not clearing that up earlier.

*j


----------



## GOTFrog

I see, and that should look properly sexy too


----------



## Brutuz

Very sexy.

Are you going to get any faster hardware? (Like a Thuban?







)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx




----------



## Glacialis

Sleeving tubing...doh! *orders some for his build*

Thumbs up man, excellent work. I'll be in the Seattle/Vancouver area for family+vacation later this summer. Will be thinking efficient, awesome, coppery thoughts your direction.


----------



## Langer

*PrometheusCU Video Teaser*



A logo bumper created by a friend of mine - www.joshuamichie.com - in anticipation of the completion of project PrometheusCU


----------



## Langer

*PrometheusCU Video Teaser*


A logo bumper created by a friend of mine - www.joshuamichie.com - in anticipation of the completion of project PrometheusCU


----------



## ExperimentX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mfb412* 






















mod of the year.
now.

It was started in 2008, does that still qualify?









But seriously awesome work!!


----------



## oliverw92

Pictures aren't working for me


----------



## Jacka

Quote:



Originally Posted by *oliverw92*


Pictures aren't working for me


They're all fine for me.


----------



## CyberDruid

Still amazing. Truly timeless. Your modcraft is second to none Langer.

That teaser was...well...a bit of a tease.


----------



## mfb412

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CyberDruid*


Still amazing. Truly timeless. Your modcraft is second to none Langer.

That teaser was...well...a bit of a tease.


straight from cyberdruid of all people.


----------



## Mikezilla

I've been following since day one. HA, I've even email you about it Langer.









I'm so glad you're back!


----------



## oliverw92

For some reason, www.jesselang.ca just doesn't load for me. Confused


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ExperimentX*


It was started in 2008, does that still qualify?









But seriously awesome work!!


Mod of the Decade?


----------



## Thedark1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdmiralThrawn*


Mod of the Decade?










Mod the Century?


----------



## Volvo

Dude, this is an excellent case mod, kudos to you. Very detailed and very, very sleek.
One thing though - you really shouldn't take the labels off the front 40mm fans. If I'm not wrong those are sleeve bearing fans, and with the labels off and sleeves dried out, they will soon before long, start to rattle like hell.


----------



## exnihilo

YouTube- Welcome Back Kotter
Welcome back man!

cg


----------



## Lord Xeb

How man, the dry fit looks amazing!!!!!!

Although, I am very sure you have noticed (and this it will be correct) but there seems to be kinks in your lines...

Once this is completed, it could easily become as great, if not great than CygnusX1!!!!

Keep up the good work man and I looking forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## allikat

Oddly the pics aren't loading for me either Oli. Nor the vids, nor the website... Maybe the trans-atlantic net cables are overloading on awesome and blocking it?


----------



## oliverw92

Yeah i think it might be a UK thing


----------



## Langer

I will create an off-site gallery for the users having issues with pictures this weekend. Sorry about that folks, can't say what the issue might be off-hand.

I'd like to invite everyone who is interested to follow me on my Facebook page.

Of course I will still be updating on the forums, and on my website, however the JLI Facebook page will be the best source for up-to the minute updates on my projects (new and old), exclusive info, and prize details.

JLI Facebook Page

*j


----------



## GOTFrog

not fair I don't have a faccebook and don't want one


----------



## Lord Xeb

Facebook = FAIL But nice page L*







Professional


----------



## Thedark1337

nice. Thank you







i have my own Facebook


----------



## seklosoja

good สวยครัับๆๆๆๆๆๆๆๆ


----------



## Lord Xeb

Hey L*, by any chance do you have an update ETA?


----------



## Langer

It's all just more of the same until I'll get all this copper looking perfect.
As a point of reference: it takes ~2-3days of morning-night filing to finish each piece (and I still haven't started buffing and polishing).

======
I've been working on a couple other projects at the moment...
most of my work is all digital, but sometimes I get to get dirty. Currently I'm volumteering my time and skills to build an interactive museum exhibit for school-children.

A project funded by Environment Canada (although I decided to use the entire meager budget on materials and fabrication instead of taking home a paycheck) - the table will be reproduced and set-up across Canada in various museums to communicate point-source and non-point source pollution.








































Here's how it stands (the surface is being CNC machined ATM from ABS plastic sheets):

































Still need to wire up all the lights, the water-pumps and all the fun interactive arduino stuff.
I know it's not exactly topical, but it's for the children so I feel it to be appropriate for posting.

======
On another note. The fabrication for my next-mod (a super rapid production) called Helios will be going down next week. July 5th-15th
Here's the planning thread

======
On another, another note: I'm also building an EVGA SR-2 system featuring 24GB of ram, 7xwatercooled GTX480 GPUs, and 2xXeon x5680s under phase-change. This will just be an assembly project and won't be featuring any 'real modding'.
Here's the planning thread

======
This week as also seen the debut of my company - JLI (Jesse Lang Innovation) is now incorperated and has offices open for business.








Doing consultation and development for large-scale social algorithms, system frameworks, information architecture and other cool ***** for improving online/offline/and mobile experiences.
Were in the process of SEC filing, so look out for us soon in a stock market near you.








Offices are located at the plush Park Place building at 666 Burrard here in downtown Vancouver's financial district.









======
Therein lies the reason for my lack-of updates... everything is planned to take me closer and closer to what I love to do most - modding. In the next year I hope to be spending the vast majority of my time grinding and filing my way to modding bliss.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa.

Langer has a life.

An awesome one!

Congrats bud. Glad to get the update.


----------



## Langer

Haha. I lol'd a bit there.

The world has indeed been kind to me, there's much to be thankful for so I'll start with a "Thank you very much for the kind words".

*j


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Langer*


Haha. I lol'd a bit there.

The world has indeed been kind to me, there's much to be thankful for so I'll start with a "Thank you very much for the kind words".

*j


Any time bud.

I'm looking forward to these epic budgets, lol.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Hey Langer, what've you been up to lately?

(Sorry everybody else,







)


----------



## Wiremaster




----------



## Lord Xeb

Hey L*, can you be my daddy?


----------



## Lerkah

I read the entire thread today and now i'm stuck with the biggest set of blue balls.








Amazing work and i eagerly await your next update!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Blue balls my good sir? You're saying you lost them from this thread? I have heard of excitement but nothing to that extreme.


----------



## teh_HyDr0iD

Good golly! You and this mod are truly inspirational! I can only hope to mod half as well as you oneday.


----------



## Lord Xeb

D: No updates yet?


----------



## SmasherBasher

This build has been going on almost as long as I've been on overclock.net.


----------



## dudemanppl

Super necro, but any updates? All the pictures are gone and I am sadface. I think this was the reason I joined OCN.


----------



## Mikezilla

Hey Langer, I'll finish it for you.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

This mod was the reason i joined OCN. Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## FixedgearIain

Joined this site just to watch this mod.
Awesome work.


----------



## Chipp

Hi everyone,

To all who have followed this work log for several years, or those just seeing it now for the first time, I have some unfortunate news to share. We received word tonight that, in 2011, Jesse Lang (aka Langer) was stricken with illness while traveling abroad and, as a result of that illness, passed away. Though Jesse is no longer with us, I believe I can confidently say that he served as an inspiration to many through his masterful craftsmanship, and has presumably left as much of an impression on those who knew him in the real world as those of us who could only know him through the internet.

The purpose for my posting this news, in addition to bringing closure to those who had questions about Langer's whereabouts, is to announce that among Jesse's requests was that his friend and coworker, posting under the username "SaibotC" here, should complete the now-legendary PROMETHEUS project. SaibotC is in possession of the build's remaining components, and I've transferred ownership of this worklog to him. He'll be joining this thread shortly, and working to finish the project according to Langer's original plans.

Thanks for reading, and may Langer rest knowing that his project, and legacy, shall live on.


----------



## Lord Xeb

....another great one....has left us. The sadness in my heart has deepened. My best of condolenses go to Langer and his family.


----------



## SaibotC

Hello All-

As many of you know, last year, Jesse was forced to place this project, as well as many others, on hold while he was called to head overseas to consult for work. While overseas, Jesse fell ill of e. coli poisoning. Unfortunately, *Jesse Lang* passed away before he was able to resume his project, leaving millions of people on the forums wondering "where has Jesse gone?". I was contacted by his lawyer, who notified me of his death and informed me that Jesse had specified that I take over his project and complete his creation.

My name is Tobias, I, like Jesse, am a Canadian modder that has always had a passion tweaking computers, I am not a stranger to basking in the glow of computer monitors, even as a child. That's why, when presented with the opportunity, I was very excited to take part in the development of PROMETHEUSCU. Jesse was a technologist, and it became evident very soon after I met him that he had a gift. A gift for taking something mundane, something you would not even look twice at, and reinventing it in a way that would blow any person's mind. I was fortunate enough to get to know him, and later became his apprentice in the User Experience Design world. He introduced me to the idea being to align my interests, technology and creativity, into a possible career path. Jesse was, and will forever be a huge influence in my life. It would truly be the least I could do to fulfil his request and rebuild PROMETHEUSCU in his honor. Unfortunately, over the past two years in storage, various parts of PROMETHEUSCU have been either lost or pulled for other projects. It is my intention to fulfil Jesse's wish of completing PROMETHEUSCU by building upon the remnants of the case and original design plans.

I wish to humbly request that you, the community, would follow me in my quest to honour Jesse's memory through the completion of one of his last great works.

If anyone has any questions or concerns please feel free to contact me via PM.

Best regards,

Tobias


----------



## madbrayniak

WOW!

I wish I would have seen this build sooner as I think I could have learned a lot from Langer and hopefully with through reading through this worklog and others of his I can learn something even after his passing.

It is always sad to hear of someone's passing on the forums. Especially when it was someone who seems to have inspired so many to do modifications to computers as it is a true art form which he truly was a master.

E. Coli is a nasty thing and something that is contracted all too often. Food safety has come a long way but I believe is still a ways to go.(I am assuming it was from food as that is the main vector that I know of)

My prayers are with his family.

SaibotC, I would be honored to have a friend such as you who would carry on my dreams of a build in my honor like you are for Langer. I know finishing this build of his may be difficult for you emotionally and I praise you for what you are taking on.


----------



## Greenbean

A man with great ideas and natural talent in designing.

Rest In Peace Langer, you will be missed.


----------



## SaibotC

I will relay your kind words to Jesse's family whenever I get the chance.

I finally got a chance to take an inventory of all the parts. Save for 2 copper panels and 1 CF, which I am in the process of scanning into digital format, here is PROMETHEUSCU as it stands:

































































































































What is missing:
-PSU
-Feser XChanger Triple 120mm
-Secondary system: Pico-ITX motherboard to be attached to the 7" LCD on the front
-Tertiary system: AMD Geode based system running pfSence (for router, firewall, wifi card)
-Arduino board that controls all LEDs
-Second GTX 260(first one is being tested for stability)
-Hard disk/solid state disk drives
-Matrix Orbital GX Typhoon

To be done:
I plan to CNC the front panel out of copper, the original panel was damaged and I also plan to make a couple of revisions to it (add space for onboard audio amplifier, IR receiver, thunderbolt port, etc). Furthermore, as a tech is a little dated, I have plans to throw some newer components in it, but that will be arranged at a later date.
Jesse had access to quite a number of unique workshops with tools that are not exactly common. In light of this, progress will be a little slower than in the past, simply because I will have to seek out a machinist in order to begin any tangible work. Recently, I have started an internship at a local interactive design agency, they are working with materials and technology that lives on the bleeding edge of the industry. They have offered to introduce me to a couple of machinists they have worked with in the past, and hopefully that will be a good place to start.

Thanks for reading, more to come in the near future.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Looking forward to seeing your magic


----------



## georgerm

Im very excited to see this finished, after reading through and learning the story im glad this is going to be completed.


----------



## Boob_Skillit

Wow. After all this time I had always wondered what happened to Prometheus and Langer.

Langer and his creation on thread is one of the all time OCN greats.


----------



## 0xZMan

@SaibotC I'm new to OCN and this thread but I just wanted to say thanks for carrying on Langer's work. From what I've read of this amazing thread he seemed like a great guy and a modding genius. I'm glad someone is picking up his amazing project where he left off. Can't wait to see this epic build continue


----------



## spRICE

This is very sad news. This is one of the first mods I followed on OCN. I'm looking forward to what's in store though!
Too bad I can't see the pictures though


----------



## SaibotC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spRICE*
> 
> This is very sad news. This is one of the first mods I followed on OCN. I'm looking forward to what's in store though!
> Too bad I can't see the pictures though


Thanks guys!

Fixed the pictures.

Current progress: I'm in talks with a local precision machining shop to nail down a price to get some of the cutting and bending work done.

Hopefully I will have a real update in the coming weeks.


----------



## Mikezilla

My god, activity, but not for a good reason.









Glad to see it's being picked up though.


----------



## SaibotC

Greetings to one and all!

My apologies for the infrequency of updates. I have prior engagements that I shall be rid of by the end of the coming week. Very excited for this, and other projects to come.

Since my last update, I have worked out an arrangement with a local sheet metal shop. Bill Lawson and his boys from Metallica Mfg came highly recommended to me from various friends.

Without further adieu, here are some glory shots of the copper monstrosity:

Filing all the pieces. Rotary cutting, unsurprisingly, does not give as clean of an edge as waterjet.

















Panels, ready to transport









Some printouts I made for the machinist to better understand the folds I am looking to achieve.

















































Picture of part of the shop. They sure have many goodies in here!









"What a machine!"









Clean bends, very little marks on the metal.









The metal itself clearly still needs a bit of work. Sanding, polishing, eventually laser engraving followed by a clear coat.









Front panel is still very much unfinished in terms of filing.

























Some teaser pictures of the underbelly

























Hope you enjoyed,

Stay tuned for more!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Wow...

That bending is amazing... I want a shop like that!


----------



## SaibotC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Wow...
> That bending is amazing... I want a shop like that!


Just uploaded a short clip of the process.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's even more awesome than I thought!!


----------



## Lord Xeb

Progress.... Langer would be proud.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

I have been subscribed to this thread since 2008, it is good to see his legendary build continuing on.


----------



## razoropb

I just read this entire thread start to finish, this is an incredible project, it's sad to read that Langer will not be completing the project but it's great to see that his legacy lives on, this has has to be one of the best Mod threads in CPU history. it would be great to see an update


----------



## Lord Xeb

Any updates?


----------



## kpforce1

Had to bump this.... hoping to see a completed project


----------



## ProfeZZor X

You had me at "Prometheus" (fan of the movie), but now that I've seen the content of your build, I'm intrigued. Consider me subbed.


----------



## derickwm

Last online... almost 2 years ago


----------



## Klompet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Last online... almost 2 years ago


I bet his sponsors are thrilled.


----------



## [PWN]Schubie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klompet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Last online... almost 2 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet his sponsors are thrilled.
Click to expand...

There is a long story as to why that is.
As much as I would love to see this finished, I hope SaibotC is okay


----------



## Klompet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[PWN]Schubie*
> 
> There is a long story as to why that is.
> As much as I would love to see this finished, I hope SaibotC is okay


That doesn't sound so good







I'm sure the sponsors are understanding then.


----------



## SaibotC




----------



## jfing14

HE LIVES!!!!!!!!


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaibotC*


Good man,keep it coming.


----------



## Mikezilla

I still love this build, however, if and when it progresses, I hope you can see if it can be fitted with some newer components. <3


----------



## sadeter

This is such an awesome, epic build. I really hope this is eventually completed.


----------



## B NEGATIVE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mikezilla*
> 
> I still love this build, however, if and when it progresses, *I hope you can see if it can be fitted with some newer components.* <3


No,it would be better left as it is,a fitting tribute to an outstanding modder.


----------

